# SIT-Touren-Thread



## mikkael (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
ganz egoistisch habe ich hier einen neuen Thread aufgemacht, mit der pragmatischen Absicht, alle "SIT-Touren"-relevanten Angelegenheiten (Touren, Daten usw.) unter einem Hut zu bringen..

@Stefan_SIT, Holger & SIT-Crew
ich hoffe, dass es in Eurem Sinne ist. Da dies nicht von einem von Euch, sondern von einem Aussenstehenden initiiert wurde, schliesst eine _kommerzielle Relevanz_ aus. 

..und leg' gleich los: *Was ist für den 19.06. geplant??*

VG Mikkael


----------



## Ollo del Figo (16. Juni 2004)

Morgen Mikkael,

aus meiner Sicht ist das kein Problem, wenn du hier einen neuen Thread auf machst. Wir freuen uns ja immer, wenn sich Leute finden, die SIT unterstützen und Eigeninitiative entwickeln.   

Am Samstag werden sich eininge zum MTB fahren am Milchborntal treffen. Allerdings ist die komplette SIT - Crew verhindert, so dass es keine offiziell geführte Tour geben wird. Trotzdem haben sich Michael und Wolfgang schon bereit erklärt ein wenig den Guide zu spielen.
Hierfür an beide ein großes DANKE SCHÖN.

Also für alle die am Samstag lust haben zu fahren. Treffpunkt ist das Miclhborntal um 11.00 Uhr. ICh drücke euch die Daumen, dass gutes Wetter ist.

Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlgabi (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo Mikkael,

eigentlich soll es am 19.06 keine offizielle SIT-Tour geben. Stefan ist in Urlaub, Holger + Ingo haben schon andere Termine und ich hab erst letzte Woche die Damenrunde geführt und wollte nicht schon wieder den Guide für eine große Gruppe machen.

Was mich aber nicht davon abhalten wird, trotzdem zu fahren. Ich dachte so an Eifgental oder Dhünntalsperre - aber alles in Ruhe   

Wenn es Dir genügt, bis Freitag Bescheid zu wissen, können wir dann gerne spontan etwas vereinbaren. 

Gruss Gabi


----------



## Ollo del Figo (16. Juni 2004)

Hi Gabi,

dann solltet ihr aber auch noch mit Wolfgang und Micahel mal kurz sprechen, denn mit dem habe ich vereinbart, dass man sich erst mal am Milchborntal trifft. Nicht das dann ein Paar am Eifgental, die anderen im Milchborntal stehen. Es sei denn du möchtest mit Mikkael eine private Fahrt machen.   

Holger


----------



## stahlgabi (16. Juni 2004)

@ Holger
Ich war auch ein wenig verwirrt, als ich Deine Antwort gesehen habe. Aber das wird heute abend geklärt . . . 

@ Mikkael
. . . Infos zu Samstag werden dann auf jeden Fall rechtzeitig hier bekanntgegeben.

LG Gabi


----------



## wogru (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

das wäre doch mal richtig schön, jeder steht irgendwo anders und dann versuchen wir uns in der Mitte zu treffen !! Geschickterweise sollte in der Mitte dann ein Cafe oder Biergarten liegen   

Eigentlich wollte ich am Samstag völlig planlos durch die Gegend fahren und einfach mal schauen wo man so raus kommt wenn man Wege fährt die keiner kennt  

Wahrscheinlich lasse ich mich heute abend wieder zu anderen Schandtaten überreden (@Gabi   ) und wenn es schneit fahre ich sowieso nicht, ich war dieses Jahr mit dem Rad schon im Schnee

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## racetec1 (16. Juni 2004)

Hauptsache, ich weiß Samstag morgen, wo ich hin kommen muß....


----------



## wogru (17. Juni 2004)

*Hallo an alle die Samstag fahren wollen !!*  

Also wenn es die Nacht zum Samstag nicht durchregnet und es am Samstag morgen auch trocken ist, werde ich um 11 Uhr im Milchborntal beim Sportplatz mit dem MTB stehen. Sollte es bis 10 Uhr anfangen zu regnen, ziehe ich eine trockene Spinningstunde der Schlammschlacht vor !! 

@Gabi: schon wieder ziemlich mädchenhaft, aber ausser dir und Michael kennt ja keiner die Spinningstunden beim Kai !!

Wer jetzt mitfahren will sollte sich ab darüber im klaren sein, daß ich ziemlich planlos durch die Gegend fahre, auf der Suche nach neuen Wegen bzw. Trails. Da kann es dann auch schon einmal vorkommen, daß man den Weg der so schön runter ging wieder hochschieben muß. 

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## stahlgabi (17. Juni 2004)

Ich als Mädchen darf das Wetter ja als Ausrede nutzen.    Kai spinnt Samstag um 10.30 H ??

Aber nur für den Notfall, ansonsten bin ich wohl auch dabei. 
Mit Sportplatz meinst Du den Parkplatz vom letzten Mal, oder ?

LG Gabi


----------



## mikkael (17. Juni 2004)

@Wolfgang, Gabi
so wie es ausschaut, geht es ab Samstag-Mittag mit dem Regen richtig los! So werde ich am wahrscheinlich sehr früh eine längere Runde fahren, wäre somit bei der "inoffiziellen" SIT Runde nicht dabei. Vielleicht entscheide ich später doch anders, habe mich aber vorsichtshalber vorerst abgemeldet..

VG Mikkael


----------



## mikel.j (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute, das Wetter wird doch mal wieder völlig überbewertet, also mir ist das ja völlig egal (solange ich nicht nass werde)   

... und Gabi, nach den Bildern von Willingen zu urteilen kann Dich doch jetzt nichts mehr schocken - außer vielleicht, daß das Rad sauber bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (17. Juni 2004)

@ Gabi - genau der Parkplatz vom letzten mal !!

@ Mikkael - ich will mich auch abmelden   !! Aber dummerweise habe ich Holger mein Ok gegeben. Das kommt davon das ich den Mund nicht halten kann.  Aber losfahren und dann nass werden finde ich nicht so schlimm wie im nassen losfahren.

@ mikel.j - klar wird das Wetter völlig überbewertet, eigentlich fahre ich ja auch bei Regen, es stört mich hier reichlich wenig wenn es in China regnet.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## mikel.j (19. Juni 2004)

So da sind wir doch gerade von der Tour zurückgemommen. Wir waren ein nettes überschaubares Grüppchen mit Almuth, Wogru und mir, haben uns auf ca. 750 hm und 43 km durch die Matschwege rund um den Lüderich und dann durch den Königsforst gequält. Dank Wogru´s Sprürnase ("Da könnten wir doch jetzt einfach mal reinfahren") haben wir den ein oder anderen wirklich netten kleine Trail gefunden, der sich auf jeden Fall noch mal zu fahren lohnt. Denen die dabei waren hat es denke ich Spaß gemacht (Beschwerden werden nicht angenommen), die nicht dabei waren    

Bes demnäx


----------



## wogru (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann alle verstehen die nicht mitgefahren sind !! Mich hat es auch einiges an Überwindung gekostet auf´s Rad zu steigen. Alle 5 Minuten habe ich morgens gen Himmel geblickt und eine Frage stellte ich mir immer wieder "regnet es oder regnet es nicht ?". 
Ich bin richtig froh, daß wir nur von unten nass wurden. Gegen Ende der Tour sah es zwar nach Gewitter aus, aber da war ich dann ja zu Hause   

Ich freue mich schon auf die nächte Tour, hoffentlich mit viel Sonnenschein !!

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## mikel.j (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute,

so, der Montag hat uns wieder, ein Grund mehr an das nächste Wochenende zu denken. Und bei Wochenende fällt mit natürlich die Möglichkeit einer SIT-MTB-Tour ein. Daher die Frage an Holger, Stefan, Gabi ... was steht an am WE? Durch welche Matschsümpfe, Brennesselplantagen scheucht ihr uns demnächst mal wieder ???    

Ich hab schon fast Entzug


----------



## stahlgabi (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo Michael,

wir haben am Samstag das Gardaseenachtreffen    d.h. erst Tour, dann Spaß   

Da Stefan gerade erst aus dem Urlaub zurück ist, kann ich Dir noch nicht sagen, wohin es geht. Aber bis jetzt haben wir noch immer genügend Brennesseln, Wurzeln und Schlamm gefunden - da kommt keiner zu kurz !!!   

Außerdem plane ich morgen am frühen Abend zu fahren. Falls Du Zeit + Lust hast . . . 

Gruss Gabi


----------



## mikel.j (28. Juni 2004)

Hi Gabi,
danke für das Angebot, aber ich werde es mal heute mit der Feierabendrunde versuchen, da kann ich morgen nicht schon wieder ...
Du weißt ja, ältere Männer brauchen länger zum regenerieren   

Vielleicht bis Mi zum Spinning (?)
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (1. Juli 2004)

@Mikkael
Geht schon klar. Hätten wir ja auch selbst drauf kommen können. Da wir unsere SIT-Touren ja auch kostenfrei anbieten, sind unsere kommerziellen Interessen eher sekundär und vor allem sind wir sehr vorsichtig damit. Natürlich freuen wir uns, wenn jemand, der uns kennengelernt hat, mal mit uns nach Livigno, an den Gardasee, auf Alpen-X oder im Winter zum Boarden oder Skilaufen fährt. Aber es geht nicht zuletzt auch in die Richtung, dass wir unsere Leidenschaft und Begeisterung für das Biken an andere weitergeben wollen. (Und ich glaube, wer sich unser Guestbook auf unserer Internetseite anschaut, nimmt uns diese Einstellung auch ab.)

@all
... und dass wir in den letzten Wochen - was das Abgebot an SIT-Touren angeht - etwas 'zurückhaltend' sind, liegt daran, dass wir alle (also fast alle Guides) zum einen mit einer größeren Reisegruppe am Gardasee waren, dass einige von uns zur Zeit mit einer Reisegruppe in Livigno sind (die anderen Guides), an der Jahreszeit (im Sommer muss ja kaum jemand aktiv hinter dem Ofen hervorgelockt werden) und zum anderen auch daran, dass bedingt durch die Urlaubszeit halt auch der eine oder andere von uns einfach mal Urlaub macht.   

Nichtsdestotrotz:
Am 25. Juli (ausnahmsweise mal sonntags!) haben wir wieder ein Angebot für eine MTB-Tour, dass wir rechtzeitig dann auch noch detaillierter beschreiben werden.
Eintragen können sich Interessenten jedoch schon hier 

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## wogru (1. Juli 2004)

@ Stefan
Und ich dachte es gibt keine Touren weil 10 Uhr morgens für den verbliebenen Guide zu früh ist    und er ausserdem keine Lust hat sich mit mir rumzuärgern


@ Stahlgabi (falls du mal wieder hier bist und alles durchliest) 
Dich meine ich jetzt natürlich nicht !! Wir Mädels müssen schließlich zusammenhalten   

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## stahlgabi (1. Juli 2004)

Wolfgang, Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass ich so ziemlich alles mitbekomme, was hier so abgeht . . .   

übrigens kannst Du uns ja dann am Samstag den neuen trail zeigen, den Mikel + Du entdeckt habt - bitte, bitte

Gruss Gabi


----------



## wogru (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo Gabi,

kann sein, dass ich am Samstag nur den Trail in den Klausmann fahre    . Alle anderen stehen bei mir noch in den Sternen    !! Ob ich den Tag mit euch auf dem Rad verbringen kann, wird sich also erst um 13 Uhr vorm Klausmann zeigen, aber große Hoffnung das es klappt habe ich nicht   . Später im Klausmann bin ich dann aber ganz sicher dabei, sagen wir zu 98 %.  

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## stahlgabi (2. Juli 2004)

Gib es zu: Du willst auf Kai's Spezialstunde nicht verzichten   

. . . aber welch ein Verlust für die Tour !

Gabi


----------



## wogru (2. Juli 2004)

Kai seine Spezialatunde würde ohne Probleme gehen, er ist ja schon um 11.30 Uhr fertig. Danach wäre genug Zeit nach Bensberg zu kommen. Von mir bis zum Klausmann sind ja nur bei Hollandradtempo 20 Minuten

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Rune Roxx (2. Juli 2004)

Hi, wollte auch mal wieder was von mir hören lassen!

Schön zu sehen, dass ihr euch vom eher "mäßig guten" Sommer nicht abschrecken lasst und fleißig für die Schlammwertung 04 trainiert. Das sind dann so die Jahre, wo man echt froh ist, wenigstens im wärmsten und trockensten Teil Deutschlands zu leben...

Zum Nachtreffen kann ich leider nicht kommen. Ausreden gibt es viele: Erst heute geht meine Diplomarbeit in Druck, heute Abend bis morgen früh ist die Abiparty meiner Freundin und dieses Wochenende kommen meine zwei besten Freunde seit langem mal wieder nach Hause. Trotzdem wäre ich gerne mitgefahren... ich hoffe, später wenigstens einen detaillierten Bericht zu lesen!

Meine Bikesaison läuft soweit relativ gut. Ca. zwei Wochen nach dem Gardaseeurlaub bin ich endlich in Form gekommen und fahre seither alle 14 Tage irgendwo anders mit ebenso Verrückten um die Wette. Pünktlich zu Beginn der zweiten Jahreshälfte konnte ich dann auch mit der zweiten Hälfte der anvisierten Jahreskilometer beginnen - die ersten 5.000 km sind längst voll (dabei bin ich dieses Jahr so wenig Rennrad gefahren wie lange nicht... nicht zuletzt die Woche in Italien hat bei mir so richtig die Mountainbikelust wieder geweckt).

Im September bin ich ja mit dem Studium fertig und möchte dann auch - sobald das neue Semester begonnen hat - mal wieder meine ganzen Freunde, die an irgendwelchen deutschen Universitäten verstreut sind, besuchen. Meine Bikes habe ich sicher dabei. Vielleicht klappt's ja, dass ich auf ne Tour in der Kölner Gegend vorbei komme...

Was ich noch fragen wollte: Was ist denn mit dem Bildmaterial (Filme) vom Gardasee geworen? Hatte meiner ganzen Verwandtschaft schon enthüllendes Material vom gefährlichen Sport versprochen... Habt ihr das mittlerweile geschnitten? Oder könnte ich evtl. zumindest eine Kopie vom Rohmaterial bekommen? Wäre echt   

Viele Grüße aus dem sonnigen Schwarzwald,
Benjamin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Juli 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> ... Was ist denn mit dem Bildmaterial (Filme) vom Gardasee geworen? Hatte meiner ganzen Verwandtschaft schon enthüllendes Material vom gefährlichen Sport versprochen... Habt ihr das mittlerweile geschnitten? Oder könnte ich evtl. zumindest eine Kopie vom Rohmaterial bekommen? Wäre echt
> 
> Viele Grüße aus dem sonnigen Schwarzwald,
> Benjamin



Hallo Benjamin,
der Film ist letzte Woche fertiggeworden. Allen, die nicht zum Nachtreffen kommen können, wird der Film selbstverständlich zugesendet!

Hast du gestern meine e-mail erhalten? Habe nämlich manchmal 'Rückläufer' von dir?!

Grüße aus Köln in den Schwarzwald
Stefan


----------



## Rune Roxx (2. Juli 2004)

Hi Stefan,

die Mail ist angekommen - zwei Mal Die GMX-Adresse ist richtig! Melde mich deswegen noch mal, sobald ich in VS (nächste Woche) mit meinen Kommilitonen sprechen konnte.

Das mit dem Film ist natürlich super! Wünsch euch ein schönes Touren-Wochenende!!


----------



## mikel.j (2. Juli 2004)

Rune Roxx schrieb:
			
		

> Ca. zwei Wochen nach dem Gardaseeurlaub bin ich endlich in Form gekommen und fahre seither alle 14 Tage irgendwo anders mit ebenso Verrückten um die Wette.



He Benjamin, willst Du uns jetzt endgültig demoralisieren? Wie ist denn dann die Form zu bewerten in der Du am Gardasee die Berge rauf geflogen bist ? 

Etwa als "Halbschlaf"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (2. Juli 2004)

Sollte keine Demoralisierung sein!

Bevor wir am Gardasee waren habe ich überwiegend GA1/2 trainiert. Erst kurz davor habe ich einige KA-Einheiten eingestreut. Jeden Tag 1000-1600 Höhenmeter (meist am Stück) haben meinem Herz-Kreislaufsystem dann aber endlich beigebracht, dass es sich an langanhaltende stärkere Belastungen zu gewöhnen hat (auch, wenn ich viel mit HF im GA-Bereich gefahren bin - die Frequenz ist zu niedrig; man baut unwillkürlich KA auf). Einige Sprints oder auch längere Intervalle im EB waren ja auf jeden Fall dabei. 

Die Tage nachdem wir zurück waren hab ich erstmal wenig gemacht und hab dann am Wochenende mit dem Start der Deutschland-Tour angefangen "Gas zu geben". Das heißt dann nicht, dass ich unbedingt "noch schneller" geworden bin - nur bei gutem Training hält man die Leistung, die ich zB am ersten Tag als Tempomacher mit auf den Brione gefahren bin über eine deutlich längere Zeit konstant. Belastungskurven sehen dann zB so aus:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1298769&postcount=39

Habe letztes Jahr das erste Mal "strukturiertes Training" (Winter/Frühjahr Grundlage; Ende Frühjahr KA) nach Vorbereitungsperioden und Wettkampfperioden gemacht und war angenehm vorm Erfolg überrascht! Kann dir - falls dich das näher interessiert - das "Handbuch für Radsport" von Achim Schmidt empfehlen. Lohnt sich schon bei einer Jahresleistung von 3.000 Jahreskilometern (darunter sollte man m. E. einfach fahren, wie "einem die Nase gewachsen ist"). Da lernt man dann auch, dass Spinning im Winter zwar toll ist, aber man um Himmels Willen den oberen Pulsbereich meiden sollte...

Äh, so viel über Trainingslehre wollte ich eigentlich gar nicht schreiben


----------



## Franky-X (3. Juli 2004)

Hallo Benjamin,  

würde Dir gerne mal die (in die in diesem Jahr sehr matschigen) aber schönen und anspruchsvollen Trails im Bergischen Land zeigen. Bin heute mit SIT unterwegs gewesen 3x im Regen und ständig im Schlamm. Aber ein Mountainbiker kennt ja bekanntlich kein schlechtes Wetter sondern nur falsche Kleidung.  

Falls Du es Klausurtechnisch nicht schaffen solltest uns zu besuchen, dann halt Dir doch mal den 10/11.September frei. Da haben wir in der Eifel  einen der schönsten Bike-Marathons Deutschlands anzubieten, da werden einige von uns dabei sein.

Und falls Dir 101Km und 2480hm nicht reichen sollten, kannst Du die Strecke ja zweimal fahren, oder dreimal oder...  

www.vulkanbike.de

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Stefan_SIT (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
das Nachtreffen der 5. Mountainbike-Erlebniswoche, die vom 08. bis 15. Mai 2004 am Gardasee stattfand, stand wettertechnisch unter wesentlichen ungünstigeren Sternen als die Urlaubswoche.
Hatten wir nach der Gardaseewoche kaum einen Schlammspritzer am Bike, so könnten wir diesmal nach unserer MTB-Tour entlang des Sülztales unsere Bikes kaum auseinander halten. Mit anderen Worten: es war eine schöne Schlammschlacht! Von oben nass und von unten Matsch und Schlamm, die Sonne sahen wir nur vereinzelt mal zwischen den Regenwolken durchschimmern. Aber Spaß hat's trotzdem wieder gemacht. 
Am Ende hatten wir über 42 Kilometer, 750 Höhenmeter und eine Rollzeit von knapp 2:20 Stunden auf der Uhr.
Die Gaststätte Klausmann's in Bensberg öffnete extra für uns etwas früher ihre Pforten. Unter den warmen Gasstrahlern wurde es dann auch schon richtig gemütlich. 
Der von Holger unter Mithilfe von Wolfgang (nochmals vielen Dank dafür!) geschnittene Film über unsere Gardaseewoche ließ dann nochmal die Erinnerungen an den Lago aufkommen, wo wir bei ziemlich doppelt so hohen Temperaturen, weniger als halb so hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit und mit deutlich weniger Klamotten am Körper alle eine schöne Zeit hatten.

Die CD-Rom mit dem Film geht - sobald die SportsInTeam-Crew von ihrere TransAlp 2004 zurück ist - allen TeilnehmerInnen demnächst zu.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## mikkael (7. Juli 2004)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich freuen wir uns, wenn jemand, der uns kennengelernt hat, mal mit uns nach Livigno, an den Gardasee, auf Alpen-X oder im Winter zum Boarden oder Skilaufen fährt.



@Stefan_SIT
Stefan, wann seid Ihr wieder im Lande und wann fahren wir endlich die nächste Bergische Runde??

Was Livigno, Torbole und Alpen-X angeht, da habt ihr bereits Einen gewonnen, der allerdings z.Z. tief in Planungsschwierigkeiten steckt!  

VG Mikkael


----------



## wogru (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo Mikkael,

wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist die nächste SIT-Tour am 25.7. geplant. Ich bin gespannt, wer da alles mitfährt, da einige Samstag abend erst vom AlpenX zurückkommen.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## RedEye (8. Juli 2004)

@WoGru,
also ich werd wohl dabei sein, will doch wissen was mein Höhentraining in Livigno so gebracht hat   

@Mikkael
Planungsschwierigkeiten kenn ich ! 


Gruß Red


----------



## wogru (9. Juli 2004)

@ RedEye
Da ich dann ja gerade erst aus den Alpen zurück bin, möchte ich mich noch nicht festlegen. Vielleicht brauche ich erst neue Teil um mein Rad wieder fahrtauglich zu machen oder ein paar andere Beine die mehr Power haben   
Sonntag morgen wird man also sehen ob ich am Treffpunkt stehe und von Heldentaten erzähle oder ob ich in eine 2 wöchige Regenerationsphase übergegangen bin   

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. Juli 2004)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Sonntag morgen wird man also sehen ob ich am Treffpunkt stehe und von Heldentaten erzähle oder ob ich in eine 2 wöchige Regenerationsphase übergegangen bin  ...



Auch wenn ich speziell dir    Alles zutraue - ich denke, das zweite wird der Fall sein ...    

Stefan


----------



## wogru (9. Juli 2004)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn ich speziell dir    Alles zutraue - ich denke, das zweite wird der Fall sein ...
> 
> Stefan



Soll das heissen es regnet am 25. ??   Das wäre ein guter Grund zu Hause zu bleiben    Vielleicht ist aber auch ein Tag Pause vor der Spinning-Stunde nicht schlecht. Allerdings denke ich, dass es eh eine Low-Stunde wird !!

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franky-X (10. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

für einen Alpencross kann auch ein bisschen Trailriding Training nicht schaden!

Wir haben für Samstag den 17 Juli eine Trailtour der Extraklasse geplant.

Link:   http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2050

Herr Ingo Klein ist besonders herzlich willkommen!!!

Für alle anderen: Traut euch!!!  

Sorry, hab gerade gesehen das der Alpencross schon am 17. losgeht, dann geht diese 
Info an alle die nicht mitfahren (können  )

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Franky-X (10. Juli 2004)

Hier noch mal der passende Link:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fahrgemeinschaft/fgdetail.php?treffID=2078

Gruß 
Frank


----------



## wogru (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen und alle die es nicht interessiert   

In drei Tagen starten die Helden zum Alpencross   und zum Wochenende soll ja dann auch das Wetter wieder besser werden, wenigstens im Rheinland. Schade das die Alpen nicht im Rheinland liegen  , aber vielleicht haben wir auch schönes Wetter. Ok, ich glaube nicht daran   , ich will die Hoffnung aber nicht aufgeben !!

Wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe, gibt es bei SIT auf der Homepage täglich einen Bericht über den Reiseverlauf und Zustand der Mitfahrer. Ich kann mir schon gut vorstellen wie er lautet: "Heute sind wir über einen Berg gefahren. Abends wieder hoch die Tassen   ". Flüssigkeitsverlust muss halt ausgeglichen werden   

Das sollte reichen um den SIT-Thread mal wieder nach oben zu holen  

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Stefan_SIT (14. Juli 2004)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe, gibt es bei SIT auf der Homepage täglich einen Bericht über den Reiseverlauf und Zustand der Mitfahrer. ...



Hast du. Eure armen, euch vermissenden und im Trockenen sitzenden Freunde/Freundinnen und Bekannte können sich täglich über den Verlauf der Alpenüberquerung hier informieren.
Die Wettersituation entspannt sich übrigens lt. Vorhersage immer mehr. Die Temperaturen sollen deutlich über 20 Grad liegen, die Schneereste sind auch schon von unseren Vorgängern "gespurt" und je weiter wir in den Süden kommen, desto geringer wird auch das Risiko auf schlechtes Wetter (bzw. die Sonnenwahrscheinlichkeit größer).

Aber die Alpen im Rheinland? Kein schlechter Gedanke ...   

Ride On!

Stefan


----------



## Maratona (14. Juli 2004)

Guten Morgen     


			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wettersituation entspannt sich übrigens lt. Vorhersage immer mehr. Die Temperaturen sollen deutlich über 20 Grad liegen, die Schneereste sind auch schon von unseren Vorgängern "gespurt" und je weiter wir in den Süden kommen, desto geringer wird auch das Risiko auf schlechtes Wetter (bzw. die Sonnenwahrscheinlichkeit größer).
> Stefan


die Vorhersage stimmt mich Positiv habe schon Angst gehabt das ich erfriere..
Wir freuen uns schon auf den X und ich freu mich Euch alle wieder zu sehen  
bis Freitag 
Gruß aus Berlin
Susann


----------



## wogru (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo Susann  

Ich freue mich auch dich wiederzusehen    Habe ja lange nichts mehr von dir gehört, aber jetzt kannst du mich ja eine Woche lang nerven   

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlgabi (14. Juli 2004)

@ susann: beachte wogru einfach gar nicht . . .   - die übliche Frage darf ich ja nicht mehr stellen   

Ich freu mich auch schon riesig, dass wir uns endlich wiedersehen und bin schon ganz gespannt auf Deine Begleiter . . .  

bis übermorgen in St. Anton !!!!!!!!!   

Gabi


----------



## wogru (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo Gabi  

du lebst ?? Irgendwie habe ich dich die letzten Tage hier bzw. beim Spinning vermißt. Warst wohl heimlich im Trainingslager 

Das mit dem "nerven" war aber nicht negativ gemeint !!   Wer mich kennt sollte das wissen !!

Ach ja, mich kennt ja keiner bzw. keiner will zugeben mich zu kennen. 
KEINER HAT MICH LIEB !!   

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Maratona (14. Juli 2004)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt kannst du mich ja eine Woche lang nerven



ich  ????    Dich nerven ????  
das macht mich aber traurig

Gruß die Große


----------



## RICO (15. Juli 2004)

Hey ihr SITler,
wünsche euch viiiel Spaß bei Eurem ersten AlpenX.
Wir fahren ein paar Tage später los, 22.-31.7. Mittenwald, Karwendel, Tuxerjoch, Brennerkamm, Schneeberg, Eisjöchl, Rabbi, Brenta nach Riva.
Überlegen auch noch Schneeschuhe mitzunehmen, aber lieber ohne.

Wenn wir wieder da sind, fangen wir auch mit unserem Haus in GL an.
www.koelner-holzhaus.de
Werden euch dann öffters mit Biketouren belästigen!!!

Gruß RICO


----------



## stahlgabi (15. Juli 2004)

@ rico: schon wieder Urlaub ??????? Du bist ja noch besser als ich   

@ alle Mädels: ich plane für den 07.08. die nächste Mädelsrunde. Überlegt Euch schon mal, ob Euch der Termin genehm ist und wenn nicht erwarte ich Gegenvorschläge.
Genaueres erfahrt Ihr hier (Fahrgemeinschaften) oder auf der SIT-Homepage in ca. einer Woche - falls ich den Alpencross überlebe . . .   

Liebe Grüsse 
Gabi


----------



## mikel.j (23. Juli 2004)

Hallo Alpen-X er,
jetzt um diese Zeit müsstet Ihr es ja geschafft haben. CONGRATULATIONS von mir   . Darauf dürft Ihr Euch ruhig ein Weizen im Centrale genehmigen (und für Ingo einmal Spaghettata della Casa   ). Na hat jemand von Euch noch genug Gummi in den Beinen um am Sonntag mitzufahren?    Ansonsten bin ich mal gespannt auf Eure Tourberichte.

CU
Michael


----------



## wogru (26. Juli 2004)

Hallo liebe SIT-Thread-Leser, hallo Stefan_SIT !!

Wer gedacht hat mich könnte die TransAlp schlauchen und ich muß jetzt eine längere Regenerationsphase einlegen, der hat sich gewaltig getäuscht.    Ok, über die Alpen war ganz schön anstrengend, aber trotzdem bin ich gestern mit den Jungs und Mädels durch die Gegend geflitzt.    "Geflitzt" meine ich dabei wörtlich, ein etwas langsameres Tempo hätten einige bevorzugt, so sind leider ein paar Mitstreiter unterwegs ausgestiegen.  
Nun gut, ich habe ein paar Fotos von der Tour in mein Album gestellt  
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=4456&ppuser=

Viele Grüße an alle 
 Wolfgang


----------



## RedEye (26. Juli 2004)

@WoGru 
Eigentlich war's ja klar, daß dich nicht's so schnell kleinkriegt   

@ Alle
War gestern ne coole Tour, auch wenn wir den ein oder anderen Verlust zu verbuchen hatten.
Daten:
Vom Milchborntal, über Immekeppel zum Lücherich (Golfplatz) und über Hoffnungtal, Bensberg zurück

42 Km, 788 Hm


----------



## wogru (27. Juli 2004)

RedEye schrieb:
			
		

> @WoGru
> Eigentlich war's ja klar, daß dich nicht's so schnell kleinkriegt



@ RedEye
Also Gabi hat mich am letzten Tag der TransAlp schon ganz schön an meine Grenzen gebracht. Habe ich Bergwerk bestimmt 100 km auf einem 1 cm breitem Pfad bergauf geschleppt/geschoben/getragen. hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich in der anderen Hand mein eigenes Rad hatte ? Also ich endlich oben ankam war ich ganz schön fertig, muß ich ehrlich zugeben !! 
Ok, der Weg war etwas breiter, aber nicht viel mehr als Handtuchlänge, also ungefähr 1 m und es ging nur (das ist jetzt schwer) 1 km aufwärts (wenigstens kam es mir so vor) aber wichtig ist, dass die Holländer mit nur einem Rad in der Hand mein Tempo nicht halten konnten   

Viele Grüße
 Wolfgang


----------



## RedEye (27. Juli 2004)

@WoGru
Das mit dem Bike schleppen/schieben und tragen kenn ich aus Livigno, Nicki ist bestimmt am Sonntag auch nur umgedreht, weil sie ihr Bike nicht tragen durfte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (28. Juli 2004)

RedEye schrieb:
			
		

> @WoGru
> Das mit dem Bike schleppen/schieben und tragen kenn ich aus Livigno, Nicki ist bestimmt am Sonntag auch nur umgedreht, weil sie ihr Bike nicht tragen durfte



Da wäre Nicki mal besser etwas länger dabei geblieben, getragen bzw. geschoben haben wir ja später auch noch etwas.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## stahlgabi (29. Juli 2004)

Huhu,

gibt es eigentlich schon irgendwelche (Bike-)Pläne fürs WE ? am liebsten Samstag.

z.B. SIT goes Dhünntalsperre ?? 

Gruss Gabi


----------



## wogru (29. Juli 2004)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu,
> 
> gibt es eigentlich schon irgendwelche (Bike-)Pläne fürs WE ? am liebsten Samstag.
> 
> ...



Oh, hört sich eigentlich nicht schlecht an, leider werde ich meien Wagen am Samstag Morgen zur Inspektion bringen, wenn ich ihn fürs Wochenende wiederhaben will sollte ich ihn bis 13 Uhr abgeholt haben. Da muß ich wohl auf eine Dhünntalrunde verzichten.   
Und sagt jetzt nicht die Werkstatt würde Samstags nicht arbeiten, ich war selber verwundert !!   

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Ollo del Figo (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo Frau Stahlgabi,

also bis dato noch nichts offizielles. Aber so spontan lassen sich doch mit Sicherheit wieder die üblichen Verdächtigen finden.


----------



## stahlgabi (29. Juli 2004)

@ ollo: Na, der 1. Verdächtige hat ja eben abgesagt + Mikel kann auch nicht.

Denkst Du an die CD mit den Fotos für den Flyer ?


----------



## Ollo del Figo (29. Juli 2004)

Klar denke ich an die Fotos des Top Fotomodells "Stahlgabi"  
Wann willst du die CD haben?


----------



## racetec1 (29. Juli 2004)

Für eine leckere Dhünntalsperrenrunde könnte ich mich auch noch begeistern. Wann? Wo? Wer?...


----------



## stahlgabi (29. Juli 2004)

@ ollo: am liebsten gestern im Klausmann   

@ racetec: Dhünntalsperre war nur so ne Idee - ich selber kenn den Weg ja gar nicht - hihi 
Aber ich werde alles daransetzen, mein Bike wieder in einen fahrtüchtigen Zustand zu versetzen und die Spuren der Transalp zu beseitigen.
Und dann kann es von mir aus losgehen.
Genaue Terminabsprache morgen . . .

Gabi


----------



## on any sunday (29. Juli 2004)

racetec1 schrieb:
			
		

> Für eine leckere Dhünntalsperrenrunde könnte ich mich auch noch begeistern. Wann? Wo? Wer?...



Apropo Dhünntalsperre, ich hätte da was für Sonntag im Angebot.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlgabi (2. August 2004)

ACHTUNG MÄDELS (nein, nicht Du Wogru !!) !!!!!!!!

Am Samstag - 07.08.04 - startet die 2. Auflage der SIT-Mädelsrunde !!!!

Geplant ist ein Angriff auf das Eifgental - mit abschließendem Biergartentest   
Sollte das Wetter so bleiben, werden wir natürlich auch jede Wasserdurchfahrt auf Befahrbarkeit testen . . . natürlich auf freiwilliger Basis.

Da voraussichtl. eine blutige Anfängerin   dabei ist, werde ich auch mit Techniktipps nicht geizen   

Also meine Damen - traut Euch !!!

Gabi


----------



## wogru (2. August 2004)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> ACHTUNG MÄDELS (nein, nicht Du Wogru !!) !!!!!!!!
> 
> Am Samstag - 07.08.04 - startet die 2. Auflage der SIT-Mädelsrunde !!!!
> 
> ...



 Ich kann am Wochenende gar nicht   
Selbst wenn du mich unbedingt dabei haben wolltest würde ich den Ironbike in Ischgl der Mädelrunde vorziehen !! Da gibt es wenigstens keine Wasserdurchfahrten. (Hoffe ich !)

Ich wünsche euch aber viel Spaß im Eifgental, sollte ich auf meiner Runde Zeit haben an euch du denken werde ich es tun. 

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## manager (2. August 2004)

Hallo hallo,

dann schau ich doch glad mal hier vorbei und schreib auch was rein wenn ich schon da bin!

Tjo , mit meiner Hand soll laut der heute Dienst habenden Ärzte so schnell nix passieren, und damit das auch so bleibt haben die mir sicherheitshalber für die nächsten 14 Tagen einen neuen Gips verpasst. Also genieß ich halt für die weiteren 14 Tage den gezwungen Urlaub und nütze die Gelegenheit mich mit den bürokratischen Angelegenheiten unseres Vereins auseinanderzusetzen.

 Das war heute richtig schlimm als ich einigen Biker-Gruppen in Sterzing über den Weg kam und ich nach kurzer Zeit feststellen konnte dass diese sich mitten in einer Transalp befanden.

Na ja, ich tröste mich selbst einwenig. Auch für mich kommt die nächste Transalp bestimmt.

Bis dahin abwarten, mentales Training und natürlich Weizen.

 Grüße aus Sterzing


----------



## wogru (3. August 2004)

hallo Christoph,

zur zeit fahre ich auch kein MTB, aber nur bis zum Wochenende !!    Ich muß mich ja für die Bergschlacht in Ischgl etwas schonen (wer´s glaubt wird seelig) Noch zwei Tage und der Rest von heute dann kommt mein geliebtes Rad in den Wagen und Freitag früh geht es los. Hoffentlich gibt es am Wochenende keine Wärmegewitter in den Alpen, die könnten meine Freude etwas trüben !!

@all
Habe ich schon erwähnt das ich wieder Onkel geworden bin ?? Max ist in der Nacht gegen 5 Uhr Ortszeit zur Welt gekommen, das sind ungefähr 23 Uhr MEZ.   
Wenn er um die Ecke wohnen würde hätte ich jetzt keine Zeit mehr, aber 12 Stunden Flug bis zu ihm halten einen doch von einem Kurzbesuch ab. Im September sehe ich ihn ja sehr wahrscheinlich, bis dahin kann ich warten, auch wenn´s schwer ist !!

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## stahlgabi (3. August 2004)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch - Tante Wolfgang !!!  

@ Christoph: Es könnte Dir ja bedeutend schlechter gehen, oder ?? 
Trotzdem weiterhin gute Besserung . . . und danke für Deine Fotos!!


----------



## wogru (3. August 2004)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch - Tante Wolfgang !!!



Also wenn ich jetzt Tante bin, dann könnte ich ja zum Mädeltreff kommen   
Leider muss ich Ischgl, obwohl... was ist schon Ischgl wenn man beim Mädeltreff mitfahren darf !!

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwock (3. August 2004)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> ...Also wenn ich jetzt Tante bin, dann könnte ich ja zum Mädeltreff kommen...


Erst Ziggy S. in Leder auf dem CSD, jetzt Du , langsam hab ich das Gefühl ich bin eine Trans*en*alp gefahren ;-)

Gruß der Zwock


----------



## mikel.j (3. August 2004)

Hallo Wolfgang,

auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum "Onkel", obwohl Du wahrscheinlich mal wieder am wenigsten dazu beigetragen hast    

Aber ich sehe schon ein neue junge aufstrebende MTB´ler Generation aufwachsen, die Dir dann endlich mal zeigt wo der Hammer hängt.   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## stahlgabi (5. August 2004)

Grosse Ereignisse werfen Ihre Schatten voraus . . . 

Wogru startet am Samstag beim Iron-Bike-Marathon in Ischgl !!!

Ich wünsche Dir hierfür VIEL ERFOLG   + Spass - komm heil zurück!

Wir werden bei der Mädelsrunde auf Dich anstossen . . . vielleicht darfst Du dann das nächste Mal mit


----------



## mikel.j (5. August 2004)

He Gabi, das ist aber gemein, wenn man erst einmal in Ischgl starten muß um dann bei Dir mitfahren zu dürfen   

Wie gesagt, meine Langhaarperücke liegt noch im Schrank ...


----------



## wogru (5. August 2004)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> He Gabi, das ist aber gemein, wenn man erst einmal in Ischgl starten muß um dann bei Dir mitfahren zu dürfen


Gabi hat da schon Recht, nur wer in Ischgl die große Runde durchhält ist fit genug für den Mädeltreff  

Morgen mache ich mich auf den Weg nach Ischgl und übermorgen werde ich es bereuen  

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## stahlgabi (5. August 2004)

@Mikel: ne Langhaarperücke Pffffffffffhhhhhhhhhh . .. 

da mußt Du schon etwas mehr Einsatz erbringen, um Dich für die Mädelsrunde zu qualifizieren


----------



## mikel.j (5. August 2004)

... ich hätt da noch zwei Tennisbälle ...  


>> Klack<< ... das waren die 5  für die Chauvikasse


----------



## wogru (5. August 2004)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich hätt da noch zwei Tennisbälle ...
> 
> 
> >> Klack<< ... das waren die 5  für die Chauvikasse



Da will ich doch in nichts nachstehen !! Bei dir müssten es schon Medizinbälle sein   

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## manager (5. August 2004)

Hallo @ all,

nach einigen technischen Schwierigkeiten meines Notebooks bin ich wieder mal hier vorbeigekommen!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Wolfgang für seinen "ONKEL" - Titel und toi toi toi für Ischgl.

Ist jemand von euch auf der Eurobike anzutreffen!?

Ich werd am Freitag 3. und Samstag 4. September die Eurobike besuchen. 

Bis dahin schöne Grüße aus Sterzing


----------



## wogru (9. August 2004)

hallo alle zusammen,   

seit gestern bin ich aus Ischgl zurück. Das Wetter war am Samstag recht bescheiden, in der Nacht hatte es nur geregnet und der Tag präsentierte sich dann von der etwas kühleren Seite. Die einen werden sich gefreut haben, aber ich bin ja eher der Ulrichtyp und hätte mich über höhere Temperaturen mehr gefreut.
Nun gut, nach fast drei Krämpfen (2 x Wade, 1 x Oberschenkel), die ich zum Glück vorher rausdehnen konnte, einigen Schiebepassagen, rasanten Abfahrten, einem Überschlag in ein Schneefeld, jede Menge Matsch und tiefem Boden kam ich nach genau schweißtreibenden 7 Stunden und 15 Minuten im Ziel als 132. an. Ich war übrigens nicht Letzter  , 8 Leute haben es nach mir in der Wertung geschafft, weitere 32 haben die Zeit leider nicht eingehalten, 3 werden noch vermißt   
Jetzt, nach den Qualen bin ich froh alles überstanden zu haben, auch wenn ich auf der Strecke mehr als einmal geflucht habe und sogar aussteigen wollte. Da meinten die Verantwortlich aber, ich könne mit dem Rad zurückfahren, reinzufällig wäre es der gleiche Weg wie für alle anderen   

Ein paar Bilder habe ich vom Ischgler Palio Rennen und von Hans "No Way" Rey´s Trailshow, die werde ich in kürze in mein Album stellen

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. August 2004)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> ... kam ich nach genau schweißtreibenden 7 Stunden und 15 Minuten im Ziel als 132. an. Ich war übrigens nicht Letzter  , 8 Leute haben es nach mir in der Wertung geschafft, weitere 32 haben die Zeit leider nicht eingehalten, 3 werden noch vermißt
> Jetzt, nach den Qualen bin ich froh alles überstanden zu haben, auch wenn ich auf der Strecke mehr als einmal geflucht habe und sogar aussteigen wollte.  ...



Hallo Wolfgang,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dieser tollen Leistung! Selbst als Letzter wäre es noch super gewesen. Diese Strecke überhaupt zu schaffen, ist schon meine Hochachtung wert. 7:15 Stunden und 3.700 Höhenmeter - das sind ca. 500hm pro Stunde! Einmal kein Problem - aber 7 mal!? Respekt!!   

Stefan


----------



## mikkael (9. August 2004)

@ Stefan, Stefan K, Holger, Gabi
ich will in eurem 'Hintergarten' keinen Bike-Zirkus veranstalten, aber: wenn Ihr mal Lust habt, könnt Ihr am Donnerstag Nachmittag einen kleinen Sprung rüber zur Grube in Hardt (unterhalb vom Naturfreundehaus) machen: Wir drehen ab 17.30 Uhr eine zügige 1,5 stündige 'Warm-Up-Runde'. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. August 2004)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> @ Stefan, Stefan K, Holger, Gabi
> ich will in eurem 'Hintergarten' keinen Bike-Zirkus veranstalten, aber: wenn Ihr mal Lust habt, könnt Ihr am Donnerstag Nachmittag einen kleinen Sprung rüber zur Grube in Hardt (unterhalb vom Naturfreundehaus) machen: Wir drehen ab 17.30 Uhr eine zügige 1,5 stündige 'Warm-Up-Runde'.
> 
> VG Mikkael



Danke für die Einladung, Mikkael! Donnerstags ist bei mir persönlich traditionell schlecht, aber ich schaue mal, was sich machen läßt ...   

Stefan


----------



## stahlgabi (9. August 2004)

Hi Mikkael,

mal schaun, was das Wetter so am Donnerstag bringt. Hab den Termin schon mal gespeichert . . .


----------



## stahlgabi (9. August 2004)

@ Mikkael,
mal schaun, was das Wetter so am Donnerstag bringt. Hab den Termin schon mal gespeichert . . . 

@  wogru: wie dürfen aber jetzt trotz dieser grossartigen Leistung beim "DU" bleiben ???? Hattest Du wenigstens die Helmkamera mit ??


----------



## wogru (9. August 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> wogru: wie dürfen aber jetzt trotz dieser grossartigen Leistung beim "DU" bleiben ???? Hattest Du wenigstens die Helmkamera mit ??



Würdigen kann man diese Leistung eigentlich gar nicht !! Vielleicht darf ich ja die nächste Mädelrunde mitfahren, wäre zumindest ein Anfang   

Auf die Helmcamera habe ich diesmal verzichtet, ich mußte ja etwas auf Gewicht achten und wenn ich auch noch Aufnahmen gemacht hätte, wäre ich nicht vor 16 Uhr im Ziel gewesen. 
Und da ich ja älter und vergeßlich werde habe ich auch auf meine Trinkflasche verzichtet. Mein HAC hat Samstag Morgen als ich die aktuelle Höhe einstellen wollte den Geist aufgegeben, das kennst du ja irgendwo her. Es ist übrigens ziemlich sch.... ohne Tacho zu fahren und nicht zu wissen wieviel Km und Hm man schon hinter sich hat und vor allen Dingen wie spät es ist wenn um 16 Uhr Zielschluß ist.
Aber trotz aller Schwierigkeiten habe ich es ja geschafft   

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## stahlgabi (9. August 2004)

Meine Hochachtung steigt . . .  ohne HAC - das war ja ganz übel . . .

. . .und für die nächste Mädelsrunde muß ich mal ne neue Tour erkunden - Du bist herzlich eingeladen (natürlich erst einmal zur Erkundungstour   )


----------



## wogru (9. August 2004)

Ob und wann ich wieder aufs Mountainbike steige steht noch in den Sternen, bei gutem Wetter werde ich es am WE mal wieder versuchen. Aber dann vielleicht nur mit halb so vielen Höhenmetern !!   

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## manager (9. August 2004)

@ wogru Gratulation zu deinem Erfolg; ich will endlich wieder auf mein Bike!!!!!!   

Es kann sich nur mehr um Tage handeln bis ich wieder eine Tour absolvieren kann. 

Bis bald

Grüße aus Sterzing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (10. August 2004)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe es endlich geschafft ein paar Bilder aus Ischgl hochzuladen. Zum einen zeigen sie etwas MTB-Prominenz und dann noch ein paar Eindrücke vom Ischgler Palio Rennen sowie Bilder von Hans "No Way" Rey´s Trailshow Freitag Abend und vom Samstag.  
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=4562&ppuser=
Und danach war leider der Akku von meiner DigiCam leer   

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## mikel.j (10. August 2004)

Hi Wolfgang,

nette Fotos, aber bei der Rubrik "meet the stars" muß ich Dir einfach die Frage stellen, ob Dich auch jemand "gemietet" hat   


@SIT: Watt is los am WE, gibbet ´ne Runde ? (optimalerweise am Sonntach)   

z.Z. Grüße aus dem feindlichen Ausland (Dresden)   
Michael


----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. August 2004)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> ... @SIT: Watt is los am WE, gibbet ´ne Runde ? (optimalerweise am Sonntach)
> ...




Leider nicht, da wir dummerweise irgendwie alle 'verplant' sind. Die Tour muß daher ausfallen. Siehe auch hier sollte man sowieso öfters mal nachschauen ...   

Stefan


----------



## stahlgabi (11. August 2004)

@mikel/wogru: Von mir aus können wir am Sonntag eine "inoffizielle" SIT-Tour starten. Genaues würde ich aber erst kurzfristig am Freitag planen - je nach Wetterlage.

Mein Bike ist schon wieder schnutzig   - mußte es gestern unbedingt schütten ?


----------



## wogru (11. August 2004)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> @mikel/wogru: Von mir aus können wir am Sonntag eine "inoffizielle" SIT-Tour starten. Genaues würde ich aber erst kurzfristig am Freitag planen - je nach Wetterlage.
> 
> Mein Bike ist schon wieder schnutzig   - mußte es gestern unbedingt schütten ?



Beschwer du dich, du wolltest doch schnutzen gehen    Ich habe gestern bei dem Wetter im Biergarten gesessen. D.h. eigentlich habe ich erst einmal gestanden und gewartet das ein Platz frei wird, sollte man nicht für möglich halten bei dem Regen.

Tendenziell spricht nichts gegen eine Sonntagsrunde, ich bin aber auch für abwarten und Kuchen essen bei Nicole. Dann können wir weiter sehen was mit dem Wetter ist und ob wir alle schnutzig werden

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. August 2004)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> ...  Von mir aus können wir am Sonntag eine "inoffizielle" SIT-Tour starten.  ...



Ähem ... hüstel ... äh, wenn "Sonntag" schon "ab 10:00 Uhr" heißt, dann ... äh ... könnte es bei mir auch gut klappen. Da es aber noch nicht sicher ist, würde ich es auch lieber inoffiziell halten.   

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (11. August 2004)

Uhrzeit ist doch egal, Hauptsache schönes Wetter und ganz früh morgens   

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## stahlgabi (11. August 2004)

Früh morgens ist guuut - schließlich ist ja auch noch Ringfest !


----------



## wogru (11. August 2004)

Ringfest ist weniger tragisch !! 
In Lev.-Opladen ist Bierbörse    und der    Meister kommt   

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## stahlgabi (11. August 2004)

. . . aber der Meister kommt doch erst am Montag, oder ?


----------



## Maratona (11. August 2004)

Huhu Ihr lieben


			
				stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> . . . aber der Meister kommt doch erst am Montag, oder ?


meine neugier wer ist denn der  Meister????
bin schon am überlegen ob ich ihn mr anschauen komme

gruß aus Berlin
die Große


----------



## stahlgabi (12. August 2004)

Hallo meine Grosse,

Du kennst den Meister nicht - dann will ich Dich mal schlau machen:

es handelt sich dabei um Guildo Horn - der seit Jahren schon ein Gastspiel auf der Bierbörse gibt - KULT !

Und wenn Du kommen willst: Du weißt - bei mir ist immer ein Bett für Dich frei


----------



## wogru (12. August 2004)

@Stahlgabi:  ja, der Meister kommt eigentlich immer Montags. Wäre schlimm wenn er es diesmal nicht machen würde.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## mikel.j (12. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,
jetzt sitzen wir aber schwer in der Patsche. Montags müssten wir zum einem dem Meister huldigen (natürlich zusammen mit einem dieser netten, Hopfen-und-Mailz-haltigen Getränke), zum anderen ist aber auch lockeres Radfahren in der Halle angesagt, welch Qual der Wahl ...   

Sorry Stefan, aber ich glaube der Meister hat einfach die bessere Frisur


----------



## Stefan_SIT (12. August 2004)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> ... Sorry Stefan, aber ich glaube der Meister hat einfach die bessere Frisur   ...



Pöh, fahre ich eben alleine ...  

Stefan


----------



## mikel.j (12. August 2004)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Pöh, fahre ich eben alleine ...
> 
> Stefan




Oooch, armer Moppelhase (obwohl, der Begriff ist ja eigentlich durch jemand anders belegt   ), schmoll doch nicht, wir haben Dich doch trotzdem lieb und sehen Dich weiter als unseren großen Leithammel an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (12. August 2004)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> ... wir haben Dich doch trotzdem lieb und sehen Dich weiter als unseren großen Leithammel an.



Ich nicht !!   

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Stefan_SIT (13. August 2004)

Ist zwar nicht ganz unser Streckenverlauf, aber vielleicht erinnert sich die/der eine oder andere von euch noch an unsere schönen Tage in den Alpen, die leider nun schon so lange her sind ...   

Bericht Transalp

Stefan


----------



## wogru (13. August 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

also an einiges kann ich mich schon erinnern, teilweise sind sie ja doch die gleiche Strecke gefahren. Die haben anscheinend nur mehr km und Hm am Tag gemacht, man könnte glaube die wären nach 4 Tagen am Gardasee gewesen. Beim der nächsten TransAlp will ich auch schneller am Gardasee sein, dann kann man in aller Ruhe die Ponnalestrasse fahren und ein paar abend mehr in der Windsbar geniessen.

Und bevor ich es vergesse: Lasagne, Scaloppine und Tiramisu im Graffer !! Und was haben wir bekommen ?? Spiegeleier, ganz kross gebratene Schweinestreifen (oder was das war) oder Kalbsgulasch äh klein gewürfeltes Jungrind. Das nächste mal will ich auch Lasagne und Tiramisu, da kann man hoffentlich nichts falsch machen !!

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Zwock (13. August 2004)

Spiegel-Bericht schrieb:
			
		

> ...Statt des üblichen Matratzenlagers besticht das Rifugio Graffer durch Vierbett-Zimmer mit Federbetten. Zum Abendbrot serviert die Hüttenwirtin ein Drei-Gänge-Menü mit Lasagne, Scaloppine und Tiramisu. Sie kennt ihre Klientel...


und weiß, das die für den Spiegel schreiben. Jaja, diese Welt ist schon schlecht. Nächstes mal melden wir uns auch vorher an und sagen wir schreiben für die Blöd-Zeitung o.ä. Hat ja auch leider keiner erwähnt, das wir für die B. unterwegs waren. So dafür nochmals unser Menü:

Vorspeise: matschige Nudeln mit irgendeiner undefinierbaren Soße oder Dosensuppe

Hauptgang: wahlweise vertrocknetes Kalbsfleisch mit Abwaschschwamm oder Schuhsohle mit Dosengemüse

Nachspeise: fiel aus

Bedienung: Azubi erster Tag

Bäh

Gruß der Zwock


----------



## wogru (13. August 2004)

Apropo Spiegelbericht, sollten unsere Mädels nicht in irgendeiner Frauenzeitschrift mit ihrer TtransAlp erwähnt werden ?? Oder war das wieder nur eine Luftblase ??

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## stahlgabi (13. August 2004)

und plopp - die Luftblase  ist geplatzt  

@Wogru: . . . uns an Lasagne kann man so einiges versauen . . . 

mit Spiegeleiern hat es ja wohl auch geklappt, obwohl die optisch + geschmacklich im Gegensatz zum anderen "Menü" ok waren . . . oder hast Du vergessen wie schwer so ein Bergwerk ist


----------



## Maratona (13. August 2004)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Apropo Spiegelbericht, sollten unsere Mädels nicht in irgendeiner Frauenzeitschrift mit ihrer TtransAlp erwähnt werden ?? Oder war das wieder nur eine Luftblase ??
> 
> Gruß Wolfgang



Halo Ihr lieben!!!!!!

wiso eigentlich " wieder " Luftblase ????????

wie ist das Wetter???hier hat es endlich m,al geregnet 
past nicht wirklich in das Thema aber so brauch ich nur einmal schreiben und alle wissen, das ich noch lebe   

bis bald mal 
Gruß aus Berlin
die Große

dieganztraurigweilsienichtmitkannandenlago


----------



## manager (15. August 2004)

Hallo @ all,

nun ist es soweit. Nachdem mich vorgestern Vormittag mein Vorgesetzter angerufen hat und mir klar machte das meine Abwesenheit am Arbeitsplatz unangenehme Überstunden für die restlichen Kollegen verursacht, hab ich mich beschlossen meinen Krankenstand noch am Freitag Nachmittag durch den Besuch im Krankenhaus von Sterzing zu beenden.
Laut Ärzte sollte meine Hand zu 90 % geheilt sein und um auf die vollen 100 % zu gelangen wurde mir ein Bike-Verbot für die nächsten 14 Tage verhängt   

Na gut. Dann kann ich mich ja wieder voll in die Arbeit widmen und in 14 Tagen mit dem "Training" beginnen bzw. fortfahren.

Bis dahin wünsch ich Euch allen noch ein schönes Wochenende.

Bis bald


----------



## wogru (16. August 2004)

@Gabi: mit nur Spiegeleiern im Bauch hätte ich dein Rad nie den Berg hoch bekommen. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum du schlapp gemacht hast.

Ansonsten habe ich bei mir den Krankenstand ausgerufen, wenigstens für heute. Morgen hoffe ich meinen Oberschenkel wieder in eine Hose pressen zu können. Nach dem Sturz gestern hat er über Nacht doch etwas an Umfang zugenommen, dabei hatte ich ihn doch beim Sturz schön schön verkleinert. Hoffe das ich morgen wieder arbeiten kann... Blödsinn, klar kann ich morgen wieder arbeiten, aber wer will das schon ? Ich warte erst einmal den Wetterbericht ab und dann sehe ich weiter.
Bilder von der Tour gibt es später, unsere Wunden kann man leider nicht so gut erkennen, Stefan ist halt kein Fotograf sondern nur Stastitiker.  

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikel.j (16. August 2004)

Hi Wogru,
daß war ja gestern der sogenannte 50%-Cut. 3 Abflüge bei 6 Bikern und dann auch noch innerhalb von 5 Metern, das muß uns erstmal einer nachmachen   . Und gib doch zu, Dein Sturz war beabsichtigt, Du sagst doch immer bergauf kommt es auf das Gewicht an, und Hautabschmirgeln bringt doch auch was   

Grüße aus dem Lazarett
Michael


----------



## juchhu (16. August 2004)

Tach zusammen,

ward Ihr das, die gestern ca. 11:45 Uhr am Ortseingang Immekeppel /Beginn des Straßenfestes Euch gesammelt habt? 5 Jungs + 1 Mädel ?  

Ich kam gerade von anderen Seite der Sülz und war auf dem Rückweg nach Moitzfeld.

VG Martin


----------



## stahlgabi (16. August 2004)

Ich würde sagen ja - das waren wir - noch vor unserem Kollektiv-Abgang. Danach waren wir nämlich nur noch zu fünft.

@wogru: was soll ich denn zum Oberschenkelumfang sagen . . . ich war ja gestern schon asymmetrisch - und bevor Du die Fotos veröffentlichst, hätte ich gerne noch einen Vorabzug zwecks Zensur


----------



## juchhu (16. August 2004)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde sagen ja - das waren wir - noch vor unserem Kollektiv-Abgang. Danach waren wir nämlich nur noch zu fünft.
> 
> ...


Schön, wenn schon immer noch nicht gemeinsam gefahren, kann ich jetzt wenigstens behaupten, ich hätte die SIT-Gruppe in freier Wildbahn getroffen  

VG Martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (16. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, wenn schon immer noch nicht gemeinsam gefahren, kann ich jetzt wenigstens behaupten, ich hätte die SIT-Gruppe in freier Wildbahn getroffen
> 
> VG Martin



Kannst du! Allerdings warst du noch verdächtig sauber! Warst du nur auf der Immekeppeler Kirmes?   

Stefan


----------



## juchhu (16. August 2004)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du!


Hurra, sie leben noch, die SIT-Leute, und ich habe sie gesehen.  



			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Warst du nur auf der Immekeppeler Kirmes?


Guckst DU hier und lies da:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1413634&postcount=779
GPS-Trackdaten mit Datum und Uhrzeit als Beweis verfügbar  

Ich habe den Ort bestimmt schneller als Ihr passiert!  



			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings warst du noch verdächtig sauber!
> 
> Stefan


Die Fahrtechnikkurse tun ihr übriges.  Aber wenn Du das o.g. Posting liest, weißt Du, dass ich mich nach unserem Treffen auch einmal gelegt habe, als ich im Uphill versucht habe, einen zugewachsenen Reitweg hochzufahren. Leider habe ich einen verdeckten abgesägten Baumstumpf übersehen. Und tschüss.

Stürzen gehört leider zum MTB-Sport, Hauptsache mann/frau läßt kein Fleisch und keine Federn.

VG Martin

PS:

Meine Handschuhe waren dann doch ganz schön 'schnutzig' von der vielen Trailpflege, damit meine Dienstags-TeilnehmerInnen nicht zu oft absteigen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (17. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich habe den Ort bestimmt schneller als Ihr passiert!
> ...



Das kann gut sein. Wir haben sehr viel Zeit bei der Entscheidungsfindung "Bratwurst" oder "Singletrail" verloren ...    
Singletrail hat gewonnen (obwohl mir persönlich 'ne Bratwurst lieber gewesen wäre.) Sch ... Demokratie!   

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## wogru (17. August 2004)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann gut sein. Wir haben sehr viel Zeit bei der Entscheidungsfindung "Bratwurst" oder "Singletrail" verloren ...
> Singletrail hat gewonnen (obwohl mir persönlich 'ne Bratwurst lieber gewesen wäre.) Sch ... Demokratie!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Hä ?? Ist das Demokratie wenn einer bestimmt wo´s lang geht ?? Wenn alles demokratisch abgelaufen wäre hätten wir Immekeppel doch nie erreicht !! Dann hätten wir schon viel früher in der Panoramabar gesessen und keine KM mehr gemacht. Die "keine Bratwurst" - Aktion ist doch nur ´ne Retourkutsche gewesen !!  

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## stahlgabi (17. August 2004)

@ Wogru - hurra !!! Es lebt !!!  

Mit Deiner gestrigen Auszeit hast Du Dich eindeutig für die nächste Mädelsrunde qualifiziert. 

Gruessle


----------



## wogru (17. August 2004)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> @ Wogru - hurra !!! Es lebt !!!
> 
> Mit Deiner gestrigen Auszeit hast Du Dich eindeutig für die nächste Mädelsrunde qualifiziert.
> 
> Gruessle



Ja ich lebe noch !! Schrecklich Vorstellung für alle die sich schon gefreut haben    Und das leben wird sogar richtig bunt, beim Oberschenkel kommt zu blutrot langsam eine blaue Farbe dazu und die Hand bzw. der Daumen hat sich auch entschieden etwas Farbe ins Spiel zu bringen, dort ist es eher ein grün-blau.
Ich bin schon am Überlegen ob ich mir nicht noch eine Auszeit gönne, aber nicht wegen eventueller Schmerzen, mir ist hier auf der Arbeit langweilig !!  Da bleibe ich doch lieber zu Hause und sehe mir Olympia an. Vielleicht habe ich aber auch Pech und mein Arzt ist in Urlaub, dann hat sich das alles erledigt.

Für die Mädelrunde nehme ich dich beim Wort, aber wahrscheinlich fährst du wieder wenn schlechtes Wetter ist und ich nicht vor sie Tür gehe !!

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## wogru (18. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt erst einmal etwas ganz anderes !!!

@Stahlgabi:   Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und viele   wüsche ich dir !!

Und bevor ich es vergesse !!

@Ollo del Figo:  dir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und auch viele Geschenke !!

Gruß Wolfgang :2i:


----------



## stahlgabi (18. August 2004)

Danke !!!

Und mit der Mädelsrunde ist ganz einfach. Die wird exklusiv für Dich und Mikel J. gefahren   

aber dann will ich auch die Langhaarperücken sehen !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wogru (18. August 2004)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber dann will ich auch die Langhaarperücken sehen !!!!!!!!!!


Für die Perücke bin ich nicht zuständig, davon redet Michael immer nur !! Ich bleibe da lieber bei meinem langen blonden Haar, das sich über meine Schultern legt, wo der Wind drin spielt, was perfekt für eine Shampoo-Werbung wäre !! Oder wenigstens bei dem, was davon noch da ist !!  

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Stefan_SIT (25. August 2004)

Hallo all,

zur Erinnerung an alle, die unseren Newsletter "verdrängt", nicht gelesen oder vielleicht gar nicht bekommen haben:

Am kommenden Sonntag findet eine von der Klausmann-Kneipe und SportsInTeam veranstaltete Fahrrad-Spaß- und Orientierungs-Rallye statt. Die fahrtechnischnischen Ansprüche gehen gegen Null, d.h. es wird fast ausschließlich auf Asphalt gefahren. Die Rallye ist ca. 15 km lang, dauert ca. 2 Stunden und führt durch Bensberg und Refrath. Unterwegs sind kleine Aufgaben zu lösen und teilnehmen kann wirklich *jedermann(-frau, -kind) *mit funktionstüchtigem *Fahrrad*. Man sollte halt 15 Kilometer in etwas hügeligem Gelände konditionell verkraften können. Gefahren wird immer in 2er-Gruppen, jedoch sind auch andere Konstellationen nach Rücksprache möglich (z.B. Vater, Mutter, Kind o.ä.).
Start ist zwischen 10:00 und 12:00 Uhr in der Klausmann-Kneipe in Bensberg, Kölner Str. 100.

Zusätzlich gibt es einen kleinen FunContest, u.a. mit Fahrrad-Weitwurf. 
Es gibt tolle Preise zu gewinnen und die Crew von der Klausmann-Kneipe sorgt bei hoffentlich schönem Wetter ganz sicher für gekühlte Getränke und leckeres Essen.

Die Teilnahme ist natürlich kostenlos.

Stefan


----------



## RedEye (25. August 2004)

@WoGru

Hab mir eben mal deine Bilder von der *"2004-08-15 Sonntagsrunde
kleine Runde durch den Königsforst und um Immekeppel"* angesehn ! 
Kannst du mir mal verraten, was ihr denn da gemacht habt ? Soviel habt ihr bei Nicki doch gar nicht getrunken    oder verlassen "Iron WoGru" nach langen und anstrengenden Touren (Gardasee, Alpencross und Ischgl) langsam die Kräft ! 

@Stefan
Hoffe am Sonntag ist es trocken, damit ich mit meine Tochter bei der KlausmannsTour so richtig müde machen kann


----------



## Stefan_SIT (25. August 2004)

RedEye ... @Stefan
Hoffe am Sonntag ist es trocken schrieb:


> Na, das hoffe ich auch! Die Wetteraussichten für Sonntagnachmittag sind allerdings ganz gut ...
> 
> Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlgabi (26. August 2004)

Huhu,

Mikel J. + ich planen schon für Samstag und wollen so gegen frühen Nachmittag die bergischen Wälder unsicher machen. Kommt noch jemand mit ??

Außerdem würde ich am 05.09. gerne noch eine Mädelsrunde    starten. Termin schon mal vormerken !!!!!!! Genaueres folgt hier, in den Fahrgemeinschaften und natürlich auf der SIT-Homepage !!   

Bis bald


----------



## wogru (26. August 2004)

RedEye schrieb:
			
		

> @WoGru
> 
> Hab mir eben mal deine Bilder von der *"2004-08-15 Sonntagsrunde
> kleine Runde durch den Königsforst und um Immekeppel"* angesehn !
> Kannst du mir mal verraten, was ihr denn da gemacht habt ? Soviel habt ihr bei Nicki doch gar nicht getrunken    oder verlassen "Iron WoGru" nach langen und anstrengenden Touren (Gardasee, Alpencross und Ischgl) langsam die Kräft !



Also ich habe gar nichts gemacht   , habe nur versucht die Gruppe einzuholen, mir war die Kette abgesprungen. Also ich dann um die Kurve kam lagen 2 Räder mitten auf dem Weg, Gabi und Michael standen gelangweilt dabei und warteten auf meine Reaktion. Ich wollte die beiden ja nicht enttäuschen und habe mein Rad dann dazu gelegt   

Kraft ist ohne Ende verfügbar, bei dem Wetter wird sie sich demnächst aber auf Ski und Snowboard vorbereiten


----------



## RICO (28. August 2004)

Und, Fahrt Ihr heute?

Gruß RICO


----------



## stahlgabi (30. August 2004)

Na klar waren wir unterwegs . . . nach einigem Hin+Her haben sich mit Ollo + Mikel noch 2 dem Wetter trotzende Helden mit mir auf den Weg gemacht. Wir sahen mal wieder aus wie die Schweine - wer unsere Willingen-Fotos kennt: das kam dem schon sehr nahe.

Aber es hat mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht . . .   

@ Rico: am 05.09. startet die nächste Mädelsrunde. Genaueres folgt heute oder morgen hier und auf der SIT-Website. Bitte weitersagen !!!


----------



## RICO (30. August 2004)

Ich bin Sonntag mit Eurem Rennrad-Guide Hubert gefahren. Da wir nur zu Dritt waren, konnten wirs richtig laufen lassen. Hubert hat uns eine schöne Rennradrunde durchs Bergische gezeigt. Wieder zu Hause hatte ich 120Km, 800hm, 28 Schnitt und seit langem mal wieder schwere Beine!   
Gruß RICO

Mit der Mädelrunde geb ich weiter!


----------



## mikel.j (30. August 2004)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sahen mal wieder aus wie die Schweine ...



... und dreckig waren wir auch   

Ne im Ernst, nach der Tour hatte ich ein braunes Bike und wenn ich die Farbe meiner Beine konserviert hätte bräuchte ich nie wieder auf eine Sonnenbank.   

War aber trotzdem eine schöne Runde zwar nur mit 30 km und ca. 530 hm aber dafür sehr erfrischend


----------



## wogru (30. August 2004)

Da habt ihr euch ja mal wieder so richtig *schnutzig* gemacht.   
Ich wäre ja gerne mitgefahren, aber leider musste ich Schiessbuden-Olli in der BayArena bejubeln


----------



## RedEye (30. August 2004)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre ja gerne mitgefahren, aber leider musste ich Schiessbuden-Olli in der BayArena bejubeln




Es sein dir gegönnt, schließlich kommt das nicht so häufig vor   

Aber ich kann bestätigen, wie die aussahen, als Ollo bei mir im Garten zum Bike sauber machen war, konnte mann die Farbe des Rahmens nicht wirklich erkennen und Ollo hab ich auch nur am Gang erkannt


----------



## wogru (1. September 2004)

Eine kurze Frage, war nicht jetzt am Wochenende ein Treffen für dei Alpenüberquerer angesetzt ? Oder besser gesagt, wollte man nicht vor der gemütlichen Biergartenrunde in den Wald gehen und die Räder dreckig machen ?

Wann und wo war noch einmal der Treffpunkt ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlgabi (2. September 2004)

Deine Frage hat sich ja mittlerweile beantwortet, oder ?

Ich finde es ziemlich schade, dass die anderen aus unserer Gegend so wenig Interesse am Nachtreffen zeigen.   

Aber wo warst Du denn gestern? Mikel + ich haben eine nette Runde gedreht. Und so richtig dreckig sind wir auch nicht geworden.    Ich hab gedacht,  mit den Haaren hätten sich auch Deine Mädcheneinstellung geändert


----------



## mikel.j (2. September 2004)

Ja, war nett gestern nachmittag, ich hatte nachher 46,5 km und 680 hm auf der Uhr. Am besten war aber das "illegale Doping" an der Eisdiele in Schildgen


----------



## wogru (2. September 2004)

Ja, meine Frage hat sich beantwortet. Ich wusste gar nicht das man sich dazu anmelden soll, hatte die erste Email vom treffen schon gelöscht. Na gut, so kann ich mir wenigstens andere Dinge vornehmen.   

Gestern habe ich die Stunde beim Kai vorgezogen, war mir lieber. Ich habe seit Montag ein kleines Magenproblem, bekomme es gerade wieder in den Griff. Wäre ich mitgefahren hätten wir wahrscheinlich ziemlich viel Pause machen müssen  

Meine Mädcheneinstellung ist geblieben, dauert etwas bis sich die ändert, wahrscheinlich erst mit den ersten Schneeflocken.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. September 2004)

3. MTB-Mädeltour mit Gabi am Sonntag, den 5. September 2004


----------



## stahlgabi (6. September 2004)

Hallo,

hier eine kleine Nachlese zur 3. SIT-Mädelrunde:

bei super Sonnenschein fanden sich gestern insgesamt 7 !!! Teilnehmerinnen zur Mädelrunde ein: Nicole, Helga, Eva, Erika, Ulrike, Claudia und Silke - das ist Rekord !!!   
Bei besten Bedingungen haben wir uns durchs Strundetal, Herkenrath und Herrenstrunden nach Eikamp durchgeschlagen.    Von dort aus ging es runter nach Amtmannscherf und dann nach Scheuren, von wo aus wir zum Abschluß eine ziemlich geniale Abfahrt nach Altenberg genommen haben. Mit 40 km und 550 Höhenmetern haben sich alle den "Finisher"-Eisbecher so richtig verdient. 

Mir hat es wieder viel Spass gemacht - vor allem bei der Resonanz - und es wird im Oktober bestimmt noch eine Neuauflage geben !! 

Grüßle


----------



## wogru (8. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

da das Wochenende vor der Tür steht und frage ich mich, ob es keine Tour durchs schöne Bergische Land, geführt von einem der klasse Guides von SIT, gibt ??   

Ich muß ja langsam das letzte Sommerwochenende verplanen, ab nächster Woche gibt es nur noch schöne Herbsttage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. September 2004)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> da das Wochenende vor der Tür steht und frage ich mich, ob es keine Tour durchs schöne Bergische Land, geführt von einem der klasse Guides von SIT, gibt ??
> Ich muß ja langsam das letzte Sommerwochenende verplanen, ab nächster Woche gibt es nur noch schöne Herbsttage



Na sicher, lieber Wolfgang, gibt es eine Tour am Wochenende! Schau' halt ab und zu mal hier vorbei. Dort werden die Touren üblicherweise immer Mitte der Woche angekündigt. 
Das wird deine "Verwirrung" hoffentlich beseitigen. 

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (21. September 2004)

Hallo Leute,
am kommenden Samstag wird's dann doch etwas heftiger! Mit SportsInTeam's neuem Touren-Guide Martin geht's "Rund um die Dhünntal-Sperre".
Informieren könnt ihr euch hier:
MTB-Tour am 25. September 2004 


Wir wünschen euch viel Spaß   

Ride On!

Stefan


----------



## mikkael (23. September 2004)

Hallo leute,
*Off-Topic:* Hat jemand einen *"Bike-Koffer"* zum ausleihen* (zwischen dem 14.10.-01.11.)?  Wenn ja, bitte eine 'PN' zu mir!

VG Mikkael
*Als Gegenleistung gibt es eine schöne Postkarte!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
am kommenden Samstag bietet SportsInTeam wieder eine Mountainbike-Tour an. Diesmal kommen alle auf ihre Kosten: 60 Kilometer, 1.000 Höhenmeter, Singletrails satt. 
Wer Lust hat, trägt sich unter folgendem Link ein: MTB-Tour am 16. Oktober 2004 
oder ihr informiert euch über Einzelheiten auf der Homepage von SportsInTeam.

Bei richtig schlechtem Wetter kontaktiert mich bitte unter 0173 - 576 1038!

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Delgado (13. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

gibt's eine Wegbeschreibung zum Sportstudio in Refrath?

Danke & Gruß 

Delgado


----------



## Stefan_SIT (13. Oktober 2004)

Sorry, Link zur Fahrgemeinschaft zerschossen. Hier neu 

Stefan

Anfahrtbeschreibung: A4 von Olpe kommend die Ausfahrt Bensberg/Frankenforst (Abfahrt 19), unter der Autobahn durch, an der nächsten Ampel links (Frankenforster Straße), die nächste Ampel rechts (Vürfelser Kaule - wird dann zur Dolmanstr.). Nach ca. 2 km (rechts geht es zum Mediterana und zum Golfplatz) links abbiegen und den Hinweisschildern "Fitnesszentrum" bzw. "Die Fitmacher" folgen.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (17. Oktober 2004)

Nur kurz reinschauen, keiner da?! Guuuut! Kurz Daten hinterlassen: 71 km, 1.200 hm, 4 Stunde Rollzeit, Schnitt über 17km/h - war das 'ne heftige Nummer gestern! Ich gehe jetzt noch am Stock! Und bin auch gleich wieder weg ... Tschö!
 
Stefan


----------



## mikel.j (17. Oktober 2004)

He Stefan, wirst Du etwa alt ???   

Wo seid Ihr den lang gefahren ???


----------



## Delgado (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Stefan und Holger,

war eine sehr nette Gruppe am Sa.

Sorry dafür, dass wir am Ende durchgezogen haben.

Aber die Gefahr auszukühlen war einfach zu groß.

Folgt die Verabschiedung, auch im Namen der anderen, also hier.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## Stefan_SIT (18. Oktober 2004)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> He Stefan, wirst Du etwa alt ???
> 
> Wo seid Ihr den lang gefahren ???



Ähem, tja, eigentlich nur um die Dhünn. Und ich habe auch tausend Erklärungen, aber eigentlich war es nur so, dass einfach ein paar ganz gute Jungs und Mädels dabei waren ...

Wir sind von Refrath über Schildgen nach Odenthal, haben sa ein paar Runden gedreht und sind dann noch - nur so zum Spaß - um die Dhünntalsperre. Also eigentlioch nichts wildes. Ich denke, das Tempo könnte vor allem am Anfang etwas hoch gewesen sein ...    

Bis die Tage

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (18. Oktober 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stefan und Holger,
> war eine sehr nette Gruppe am Sa.
> Sorry dafür, dass wir am Ende durchgezogen haben.
> Aber die Gefahr auszukühlen war einfach zu groß.
> ...



Ja, fand ich auch. Hat Spaß gemacht, mit euch zu fahren! Die "Trennung" am Ende war absolut ok, wir hatten ja teilweise unterschiedliche Ziele.
Wir wiederholen mal so eine "Hardcore-Nummer" (war es jedenfalls für mich), ok?!

Stefan


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

auch ich bedanke mich für die schöne Tour.

Ich bin am Sonntag aber schon wieder gefahren.

Die SIT-Mädeltour ist doch erst nächsten Samstag   .

Bis zur nächsten Tour

Bernd


----------



## Stefan_SIT (19. Oktober 2004)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stefan,
> auch ich bedanke mich für die schöne Tour.
> Ich bin am Sonntag aber schon wieder gefahren.
> Die SIT-Mädeltour ist doch erst nächsten Samstag   .
> ...



Mit rasierten Beinen nimmt die Gaby dich sicher mit!


----------



## stahlgabi (19. Oktober 2004)

Nix da . . .  

. . . ob rasierte Beine, Langhaarperücken - keine Chance für Kerls


----------



## Stefan_SIT (21. Oktober 2004)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Nix da . . .
> . . . ob rasierte Beine, Langhaarperücken - keine Chance für Kerls



In diesem Sinne ...   
SportsInTeam - Mädeltour 

Infos auch hier: SportsInTeam 

Viel Spaß euch allen

Stefan


----------



## wogru (21. Oktober 2004)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Nix da . . .
> 
> . . . ob rasierte Beine, Langhaarperücken - keine Chance für Kerls


Die Tour wäre mir wahrscheinlich eh zu anstrengend gewesen, da fahre ich doch jetzt lieber mit den "Kuchenfreunden Refrath" zur Panorama-Bar !!


----------



## stahlgabi (25. Oktober 2004)

Hier eine kleine Nachlese zur Mädeltour:
Nach einen kleinen Foto-Shooting für den Kölner Stadtanzeiger sind wir mit etwas Verspätung gestartet. Acht MTBikerinnen ließen sich auch vom leichten Regen nicht abhalten auch wenn dadurch der Trailanteil diesmal etwas zu kurz kam. Aber Sicherheit geht vor, zumal nicht jede schon über die nötige Erfahrung verfügt. Nach 3 Stunden hatten wir 29 km, 420 Höhenmeter und jede Menge Spass hinter uns gebracht und alle waren sich einig: eine gelungene Tour!   

Dies war dann -leider- auch die letzte "Ladies-only"-Tour von mir für dieses Jahr    - sobald ich Fotos bekomme, werde ich die noch nachreichen.

Ich freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr, wenn es dann wieder heißt:

SIT-Mädeltour  . . .


----------



## stahlgabi (26. Oktober 2004)

So, wen es interessiert: im Kölner Stadtanzeiger/Bergischer Teil ist heute ein kleiner Bericht über unsere Mädeltour => Bergisches Journal - Seite 29.


----------



## wogru (26. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Gabi,   
wie ich lese habt ihr eine Redakteurin vom StadtAnzeiger durchs Bergische gejagt  , bin gespannt ob sie Anfang nächsten Jahres über die Saisoneröffnung berichtet.   
Leider gibt es den Artikel (noch) nicht im Netz, sonst hätte ich einen Link eingefügt.  

Habe übrigens endlich die wenigen Fotos die ich auf den beiden Touren Anfang Oktober gemacht habe in meine Galerie gestellt !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlgabi (26. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Wolfgang   , 

da sind doch ein paar nette Fotos dabei und das mit dem Gegenlicht üben wir noch . . .


----------



## XCRacer (26. Oktober 2004)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> So, wen es interessiert: im Kölner Stadtanzeiger/Bergischer Teil ist heute ein kleiner Bericht über unsere Mädeltour => Bergisches Journal - Seite 29.


 http://www.ksta.de/servlet/CachedCo...calledPageId=992936250296&listid=994406279903


----------



## wogru (26. Oktober 2004)

Ah, wer sagst denn !! Bin ich einfach zu früh im Net um aktuelle Berichte zu finden !!




			
				stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Wolfgang   ,
> 
> da sind doch ein paar nette Fotos dabei und das mit dem Gegenlicht üben wir noch . . .



Das mit dem Gegenlicht war uns doch klar !! Außerdem will ich ja nicht 10 Kg Fotoausrüstung mitschleppen !! Also für die Aldi-Kamera sind die Fotos ok !!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (3. November 2004)

Hallo,
eine Reise zu gewinnen wie beim Winterpokal gibt's nicht, aber in guter Form über den Winter und ins nächste Frühjahr zu kommen ist ja uch ein lohnenswertes Ziel.
Daher bietet SportsInTeam allen Interessenten, die über die langen und kalten Wintertage ihre Grundlagenausdauer aufbauen und verbessern wollen, eine tolle Möglichkeit:
Jeden Samstag geht es mit dem Mountainbike und jeden Sonntag mit dem Rennradin die schönsten Ecken des Bergischen Landes. Geführt von Martin, Finisher der adidas-BIKE-Transalp-Challenge 2004, könnt ihr euch an diesem Angebot beteiligen. Kick Off war bereits am letzten Montag, offiziell los geht's am kommenden Samstag.
Es wird hierfür keine "Fahrgemeinschaft" geben, die Teilnahme ist kostenlos. Informieren knn man sich bei SportsInTeam oder direkt bei Martin am Treffpunkt der Touren.

Guckst du hier 

Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. November 2004)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> eine Reise zu gewinnen wie beim Winterpokal gibt's nicht, aber in guter Form über den Winter und ins nächste Frühjahr zu kommen ist ja uch ein lohnenswertes Ziel.
> Daher bietet SportsInTeam allen Interessenten, die über die langen und kalten Wintertage ihre Grundlagenausdauer aufbauen und verbessern wollen, eine tolle Möglichkeit:
> Jeden Samstag geht es mit dem Mountainbike und jeden Sonntag mit dem Rennrad in die schönsten Ecken des Bergischen Landes. Geführt von Martin, Finisher der adidas-BIKE-Transalp-Challenge 2004, könnt ihr euch an diesem Angebot beteiligen. Kick Off war bereits am letzten Montag, offiziell los geht's am kommenden Samstag.
> ...



Nur noch mal zur Erinnerung, da am Samstag das MTB-Grundlagentraining beginnt ...

Viel Spaß

Stefan


----------



## stahlgabi (15. November 2004)

Hallo meine Lieben,

ich will mich nur ganz schnell aus dem Urlaub melden. Hoffe, es geht Euch allen gut / mir geht es bestens !!!   
Bin im Moment in Cairns und in 3Tagen geht es weiter zum Ayers Rock.

Trainiert schoen im Winterpokal und meinen Spinningleuten viele Gruesse und gruesst mir den Kai, der liest ja keine Mails   

bis bald - puhh ist mir heissssss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (16. November 2004)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo meine Lieben,
> ich will mich nur ganz schnell aus dem Urlaub melden. Hoffe, es geht Euch allen gut / mir geht es bestens !!!
> Bin im Moment in Cairns und in 3Tagen geht es weiter zum Ayers Rock.
> Trainiert schoen im Winterpokal und meinen Spinningleuten viele Gruesse und gruesst mir den Kai, der liest ja keine Mails
> bis bald - puhh ist mir heissssss



Hallo Gabi,
schön, dass dir heiss ist - hier ist es regnerisch und grau, November halt.   
Was uns natürlich nicht davon abhält, das eine oder andere Ründchen zu drehen. Holger "rüstet auf" und fährt jetzt Rennrad!    
Ich recherchiere die letzten Tage neue Touren im Gebiet Bensberg, Flughafen, Overath.   
Die Spinningleute habe ich von dir gegrüßt und soll ganz herzlich zurückgrüßen! Sie freuen sich schon auf das Frühjahr und die Touren mit dir. 

Noch schöne Tage in Aussie-Land und - immer schön eincremen!   

Stefan


----------



## mikel.j (16. November 2004)

Hi Stefan,

neuen Touren ... "Flughafen" ...  

Höhenmeter mit dem Flugzeug werden aber doch nicht mitgezählt, oder ???


----------



## Stefan_SIT (17. November 2004)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Stefan,
> neuen Touren ... "Flughafen" ...
> Höhenmeter mit dem Flugzeug werden aber doch nicht mitgezählt, oder ???



Nö, die Höhenmeter haben wir nicht gezählt ...  
War auch nicht nötig, wir hatten auch so genug Höhenmeter. War für uns eine nette "Explorer"-Tour, da wir uns in dieser Ecke gar nicht auskennen. Sind von Bensberg durch den Königsforst gefahren, haben dann bei dieser Baumschule an der A 3 dieselbe überquert und sind in die Wahner Heide gefahren. Dabei haben wir die ersten 200 Höhenmeter beim Überklettern umgestürzter Bäume    gemacht. Dann ging es auf einem netten Singletrail entlang des Flughafens bis zur Bismarckhöhe und über Altenrath zurück nach Rambrücken. Hoch nach Oberschönrath und runter zur Gammersbacher Mühle (Kakao für 1,30 !!! - mit Milch zubereitet!!). Nun zur Meiger Mühle und bei Heppenberg hoch Richtung Heiligenhaus. Bei Muchensiefen Richtung Hoffnungsthal und dann über Lehmbach und den Tütberg wieder zurück "ins Körbchen". 52 km - 750 Höhenmeter. Jetzt recherchiere ich noch den "Ho-Chi-Min-Pfad" und dann fahren wir die Tour demnächst auch mal als SIT-Tour. Versprochen!

Stefan


----------



## RICO (17. November 2004)

Hi Stefan,

wo der Ho-Chi-Min-Pfad ist kann ich Dir sagen.
Um Altenrath gibts auch noch ein paar schöne Trails.
RICO


----------



## Stefan_SIT (19. November 2004)

RICO schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Stefan,
> wo der Ho-Chi-Min-Pfad ist kann ich Dir sagen.
> Um Altenrath gibts auch noch ein paar schöne Trails.
> RICO



Dann lass' uns doch dort bei nächster Gelegenheit mal nach dem rechten sehen ...   

Stefan


----------



## stahlgabi (20. Dezember 2004)

Hi !!

Bevor dieser Thread hier endgültig in der Versenkung verschwindet, muss ich mich mal wieder verewigen.

Da wir ja alle eine Zeit des intensiven Mästens vor uns haben, möchte ich hiermit mal wieder alle Mädels zu ner kleinen Runde motivieren.  

Ich habe leider zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr Zwangsurlaub und wie kann man freie Zeit besser verbringen als auf dem Bike   zumal shoppen sowie keinen Spaß macht, weil ja halb Köln seine Geschenke umtauschen muß. 
Also Mädels, wer Lust auf Bewegung hat meldet sich einfach hier oder direkt bei mir und wir vereinbaren dann eine Weg-dem-Speck-Tour !!!

Ansonsten wünsche ich Euch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest !!!

Bis bald


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Dezember 2004)

@Stahlgabi

Und die Jungs bleiben dann dick und häßlich ?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## stahlgabi (20. Dezember 2004)

Hardy,

soviel wie Ihr im Winterpokal gebt, kann das doch gar nicht passieren   

Aber ich habe schon damit gerechnet, dass sich DER ein oder andere anschließen möchte. Also bei Langhaarperücken und/oder rasierten Beinen würde ich diesmal ein Auge zudrücken ;-))   

Grüßle


----------



## Enrgy (20. Dezember 2004)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> ... rasierten Beinen würde ich diesmal ein Auge zudrücken ;-))
> 
> Grüßle



Nur die Beine???


----------



## hardy_aus_k (20. Dezember 2004)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> ... Aber ich habe schon damit gerechnet, dass sich DER ein oder andere anschließen möchte. Also bei Langhaarperücken und/oder rasierten Beinen würde ich diesmal ein Auge zudrücken ...



Das sind harte Auflagen. Welches Verfahren soll den angewendet werden, um festzustellen, dass die Beine rasiert sind   

Ich hoffe nicht, dass ich hier in der Schweinekälte die Hosen herunterlassen muss   

Ehe ich jetzt zum Rasierer greife, wann soll den die Sache stattfinden ?

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlgabi (21. Dezember 2004)

Es gibt noch keinen konkreten Termin - aber ich werde mich rechtzeitig melden, wenn etwas ansteht.

In der Zwischenzeit überlege ich mir die Prüfkriterien für die Abnahme der Beinrasur . . .


----------



## stahlgabi (21. Dezember 2004)

@ enrgy: natürlich nur die Beine . . . was den sonst ????


----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. Dezember 2004)

Wir wünschen allen Bikerinnen und Bikern, die in diesem Jahr mit uns "auf Tour" waren ...

 *Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr*!   

Egal, ob ihr mit uns auf Alpencross, am Gardasee oder bei einer der Touren hier im Bergischen Land unterwegs ward - uns hat es immer sehr viel Spaß gemacht und wir freuen uns auf 2005!

Stefan


----------



## mikel.j (22. Dezember 2004)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> @ enrgy: natürlich nur die Beine . . . was den sonst ????



Natürlich die Nasenhaare, Gabi. 

*... oder hast Du etwa vor dem heiligen Weihnachtsfest unkeusche Gedanken   *  

Auch von mir die besten Wünsche für´s Fest und einen guten Start in 2005 für alle SIT´ler oder die die es werden wollten   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Zwock (22. Dezember 2004)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> ...*Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr*...


dito

gruß zwock


----------



## Maratona (4. Januar 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> *Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr*!   Stefan



Oh!!!   Sorry dafür ist es jetzt ein wenig spät aber ich wünsche dafür allen ein gesundes neues Jahr 
war im Bergischen und freu ich auf die eine oder andere Tour in diesem Jahr

Gruß aus Berlin

die Große


----------



## Stefan_SIT (4. Januar 2005)

die Große schrieb:
			
		

> Oh!!!   Sorry dafür ist es jetzt ein wenig spät aber ich wünsche dafür allen ein gesundes neues Jahr
> war im Bergischen und freu ich auf die eine oder andere Tour in diesem Jahr
> Gruß aus Berlin
> die Große



Hallo Susann,
es ist nie zu spät für einen Gruß in die schönste Stadt der Welt ... Köln.   
Hatte von Hajo und Heike gehört, dass du hier warst. Hast du deinen Aufenthalt mit einer Neujahrs-Tour verbunden?

Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (4. Januar 2005)

die Große schrieb:
			
		

> Oh!!!   Sorry dafür ist es jetzt ein wenig spät aber ich wünsche dafür allen ein gesundes neues Jahr
> war im Bergischen und freu ich auf die eine oder andere Tour in diesem Jahr
> Gruß aus Berlin
> die Große



Hallo Susann,
es ist nie zu spät für einen Gruß in die schönste Stadt der Welt ... Köln.   
Hatte von Hajo und Heike gehört, dass du hier warst. Hast du deinen Aufenthalt mit einer Neujahrs-Tour verbunden?

Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (4. Januar 2005)

Uuuups, "Häuptling Schneller Finger" hat zugeschlagen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maratona (5. Januar 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du deinen Aufenthalt mit einer Neujahrs-Tour verbunden?
> 
> Stefan


Hallo Stefan
Das MTB hat nicht mehr in mein Auto gepasst und das Wetter war auch nicht so , daß ich hätte fahren wollen außer am 2.01 aber da bin ich wieder zurück gefahren...

Gruß aus Berlin auch ein super schöne Stadt...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
ich möchte nochmal alle Interessenten an den kommenden Sonntag erinnern. In Roetgen bei Aachen findet eine Benefiz-Veranstaltung  des TV Roetgen zugunsten der Flutkatastrophenopfer in Südasien statt, in deren Rahmen eine Mountainbike-Tour durch das Hohe Venn stattfindet.
SportsInTeam  ist mit dabei. Um Fahrgemeinschaften bilden zu können, setzt euch bitte unter [email protected] oder mobil unter 0173-5761038 mit uns in Verbindung. 

Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Februar 2005)

An alle Alpencrosser und die, die es werden wollen ...

Infoabend "Alpenüberquerungen mit dem Mountainbike"

Wann?	04. März 2005, 19:00 Uhr
Wo?	Klausmann-Kneipe, Kölner Str. 102, 51429 Bergisch Gladbach
Anfahrtbeschreibung Klausmann-Kneipe 
Wie?	Visualisierte Präsentationen, Fragen und Antworten
Wer?	Alle interessierten MountainbikerInnen

Inhalt?
1. Alpencross  Abenteuer und Herausforderung für Jedermann ?
2. "Durch den Festsaal der Alpen"  ein Alpencross in der Schweiz
3. "Entlang der großen Gletscher"  von St. Anton an den Gardasee
4. "Über das Eisjöchl"  von Mittenwald an den Gardasee

Mit visualisierten Präsentationen möchten wir euch das Thema "Alpencross" und speziell die diesjährigen Angebote von SportsInTeam vorstellen. Alle SportsInTeam-TransAlp-Guides werden vor Ort sein und eure Fragen kompetent beantworten.
Dies alles im gewohnt lockeren Ambiente der Klausmann-Kneipe, die bekannt ist für ihre gute Küche, ihre leckeren Getränke und netten Bedienungen.

Weitere Informationen über e-mail 
oder auf unserer Webseite SportsInTeam 

Wir freuen uns auf euer Kommen!
Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## RedEye (8. Februar 2005)

Ollo, Stefan_Sit und ich sind gestern den "Ho-Chi-Min-Pfad" gefahren und ich muß sagen, was für ein geiler Trail und das Gebiet drumherum scheint ja noch ohne Ende Trail's zu haben !


----------



## mikel.j (8. Februar 2005)

Prima Stefan, dann kannst Du mir vielleicht wenigstens mal eine vernünftige Anfahrtsbeschreibung zu diesem mittlerweile ja schon fast legendären Pfad geben. In der Welt von Navi-Systemen und GPS kann anscheinend keiner mehr einen Weg anhand von Straßen und deren Bezeichnungen oder ähnlichem erklären   
Ich will da mein Bike doch auch endlich mal lang schieben


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. Februar 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Prima Stefan, dann kannst Du mir vielleicht wenigstens mal eine vernünftige Anfahrtsbeschreibung zu diesem mittlerweile ja schon fast legendären Pfad geben. In der Welt von Navi-Systemen und GPS kann anscheinend keiner mehr einen Weg anhand von Straßen und deren Bezeichnungen oder ähnlichem erklären
> Ich will da mein Bike doch auch endlich mal lang schieben



*Der * Pfad hat - auch für blutige Anfänger - keine Schiebepassagen (Ausnahme s.u.). Er ist ein ca. 2km langer Singletrail, für ein Anfänger-Fahrtechniktraining wie gemalt. Ein Trail, der für jeden individuell mit dem für ihn/sie eigenen Flow durchfahren werden kann! Aber er hat wunderbare kleine Anlieger, flüssige Kurvenfolgen, kleine Absätze und Sprünge ... bis auf *eine * Stelle, die definitiv die Spreu vom Weizen trennt! Dort kann man großen Worten dann Taten folgen lassen ...   

Stefan

P.S.: Aber das war's ja nicht, was du wissen wolltest ... Lohmar, Hauptstraße, von Rösrath kommend links in die Rathausstraße einbiegen, dritte (?) links (Schmiedgasse) rein, an der nächsten Gabelung links halten und sanft bergauf aus Lohmar raus, nach ein paar hundert Metern geht (nach einer kleinen Senke) rechts ein Singletrail in den Wald, diesem folgen, bis er auf einen breiteren Waldweg stößt. Links hinauf und später auf Asphalt weiter bergauf. Am einem Waldrand fährt man wieder rechts in einen Singletrail rein (führt mit gaaanz leichtem Gefälle an einem Zaun entlang), diesem folgen bis du wieder auf einen breiteren Waldweg triffst. Rechts halten, nach 2-300m durch eine kleine Senke wieder in den Wald. Aufpassen! Rechts leicht versteckt in einem Graben ist eine Kompression! Jetzt bist du am Anfang vom Ho Tschi Minh - Pfad! 

Ride On!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikel.j (8. Februar 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> - auch für blutige Anfänger -




Ich blute aber nicht (oder zumindest noch nicht)   
Jetzt habt ihr mich neugierig gemacht, aber ich weis immer noch nicht wie ich hinkomme


----------



## RedEye (8. Februar 2005)

Das Schwierigste war ja auch an dem Karnevalszuch in Lohmar vorbeizukommen und sich nicht auf die Nase zu legen, weil anscheinend jedes Mädel, was nicht älter als 18 Jahre alt war, nicht mehr als einen breiten Gürtel an hatte   

Also die grobe Richtung hast du nun. Lohmar Hauptstraße, mehr kann dir wohl nur Ollo oder Stefan_Sit sagen, da ich ja mich nicht so richtig konzentrieren konnte


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. Februar 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Ich blute aber nicht (oder zumindest noch nicht)
> Jetzt habt ihr mich neugierig gemacht, aber ich weis immer noch nicht wie ich hinkomme



Wenn du nicht so schnelle Finger hättest, hätte ich die änderung meines Beitrages noch vorher reingekriegt ... also s.o.

Vielleicht fahre ich ihn am WE aber auch noch mal, weil er ideal für niedrige Pulse ist. Wir hatten bei 55 km nur 335 hm ... Ich kann dich dann informieren?!

Ride On!
S.


----------



## wogru (8. Februar 2005)

Michael du musst nur etwas Geduld haben, sobald es wärmer weren Holger und Stefan den Pfad mit uns schon fahren.

Änderung:
Und wenn ich mich nicht von Kollegen ablenken lassen kann ich auch schneller antworten ohne das Stefan dazwischen funkt


----------



## RedEye (8. Februar 2005)

@WoGru
Ich hab schon gehört, du brauchst im April 2 Wochen und schon sehn wir nur noch einen kleinen Punkt am Horizont und unsere Wintertraining war völlig umsonst   

Werd aber fleißig trainieren um den Abstand geringer zu halten !


----------



## wogru (8. Februar 2005)

@RedEye
Im Moment siehst du eher einen dicken Punkt, so kurz nach Karneval fühle ich mich wie Jan Ulrich letztes Jahr, keine Kondition dafür viel Übergewicht, na gut, nur etwas Übergewicht. Ich habe aber gerade mit meiner Diät angefangen, noch zwei Tage dann könnte ich die Tour de France gewinnen. Leider fahren die ja erst im Juli, bis dahin verliere ich wahrscheinlich die Lust aufs gelbe Trikot und sehe mir nur die anderen an anstatt mich selbst du quälen.


----------



## Maratona (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo Ihr Lieben   
ich bin das erste Märzwochenende mal wieder in Eurer Nähe  
Vielleicht gibt es ja die Möglichkeit eine Runde zu fahren ???diesen unbeschreiblich schönen Trail würde ich natürlich auch gerne kennen lernen   
bis bald 
Gruß die Große


----------



## RedEye (8. Februar 2005)

@WoGru
Ha ha ha , hab dich am Samstag gesehn, so dick war der Punkt gar nicht   

@Stefan_Sit
Das nächste Mal laß ich mir vorher von Ollo sagen, wie weit und wie lang die Tour wird. Nur damit ich auch genug zu trinken und zu essen dabei hab. Leider sagt der immer, ne kleine Runde und ich laß alles wichtige zu Hause   

Aber bei so Touren bin ich demnächste öfter dabei, brauch schließlich KM in den Beinen


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. Februar 2005)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Michael du musst nur etwas Geduld haben, sobald es wärmer weren Holger und Stefan den Pfad mit uns schon fahren.
> 
> Änderung:
> Und wenn ich mich nicht von Kollegen ablenken lassen kann ich auch schneller antworten ohne das Stefan dazwischen funkt



Was Michael angeht, hast du Recht. Für dich könnte der Pfad zu schwierig sein ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. Februar 2005)

die Große schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr Lieben
> ich bin das erste Märzwochenende mal wieder in Eurer Nähe
> Vielleicht gibt es ja die Möglichkeit eine Runde zu fahren ???diesen unbeschreiblich schönen Trail würde ich natürlich auch gerne kennen lernen
> bis bald
> Gruß die Große


Für dich ist der Pfad zu leicht ...   
Da ich im März allerdings eine Mädel(+ Wolfgang)-Ganztagestour zum Ho Tschi Minh - Pfad anbieten will, könnte es für dich auch passen (wenn's nicht zu langweilig wird) ...

Viele Grüße nach Berlin
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. Februar 2005)

RedEye schrieb:
			
		

> @Stefan_Sit
> Das nächste Mal laß ich mir vorher von Ollo sagen, wie weit und wie lang die Tour wird. Nur damit ich auch genug zu trinken und zu essen dabei hab. Leider sagt der immer, ne kleine Runde und ich laß alles wichtige zu Hause
> Aber bei so Touren bin ich demnächste öfter dabei, brauch schließlich KM in den Beinen


Holger "wußte" auch nicht, wie lang die Strecke werden würde, obwohl wir ja am Mittwoch (?) schon mal bis Lohmar gefahren waren und dann mit Ketten- und daraus folgenden Zeitproblemen umkehren mußten.

S.

@wogru: seit wann bist du denn Single?


----------



## Handlampe (8. Februar 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Ich blute aber nicht (oder zumindest noch nicht)
> Jetzt habt ihr mich neugierig gemacht, aber ich weis immer noch nicht wie ich hinkomme



Vielleicht kann ich ein wenig besser erklären. Hab auch so das Gefühl, als ob die Meisten den richtigen Einstieg nicht kennen. Wenn ich ihn nämlich fahre, hab ich am Ende ca. 4 km auf der Uhr. Zugegeben, Anfangs ist er "nur" ein "normaler" Singletrail durch den Wald....aber ich finde, das gehört alles dazu.

Also, du fährst die B56 bis Franzhäuschen. Wenn du die Bundesstrasse von Siegburg aus hoch kommst, geht links die Strasse nach Franzhäuschen ab. Noch vorher führt ein schmälerer Waldweg an den Häusern entlang. Folge diesem bis zu einem Linksknick.....diesem Knick weiter an den Häusern entlang folgen. 
Wenn dann der Weg nach rechts abknickt, geradeaus in den Wald auf den Trail. Hier geht es los. Immer der schmalen Spur folgen. Später triffst du auf einen breiteren Weg am Waldrand, fährst kurz links und direkt wieder rechts auf den Trail. (Wenn du hier ein paar Meter länger auf dem breiten Weg bleibst, gibt es dann nach rechts die wohl vorher schon genannte nette Kompression- ein riesen Spass)


----------



## Maratona (8. Februar 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Für dich ist der Pfad zu leicht ...
> Da ich im März allerdings eine Mädel(+ Wolfgang)-Ganztagestour zum Ho Tschi Minh - Pfad anbieten will, könnte es für dich auch passen (wenn's nicht zu langweilig wird) ...
> 
> Viele Grüße nach Berlin
> Stefan


Wenn der Pfad für mich zu einfach und für den wogru zu schwer ist na wie soll das denn langweilig werden????da hast Du Dich bestimmt verschrieben oder???
Ich freu mich drauf 

bis in März
Gruß aus Berlin zurück
Die Große


----------



## Andreas-MTB (8. Februar 2005)

die Große schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr Lieben
> ich bin das erste Märzwochenende mal wieder in Eurer Nähe
> Vielleicht gibt es ja die Möglichkeit eine Runde zu fahren ???diesen unbeschreiblich schönen Trail würde ich natürlich auch gerne kennen lernen
> bis bald
> Gruß die Große



Unbeschreiblich schön ist er vorallem bei sonnigem Wetter, wenn das Lichterspiel im raschen Wechsel von Nadel- und Laubwald zur Geltung kommt! Gesamtlänge bei richtiger Kombination von Anfahrt - und Abfahrt, satte 5km. Schwierigkeitstechnisch ist alles dabei, aber überwiegend auch für Einsteiger gedacht.


----------



## RICO (8. Februar 2005)

Ja da hab ich Stefan was gezeigt  
Wenn Ihr denn alle den Pfad gefunden habt, seid doch so nett und sägt die Bäume die am Ende quer liegen weg, damit man wieder flüssig durchfahren kann.
Heute, bei gefrorenem Boden, war der Reitweg vom Tütberg bis Refrath ein super Flow  

RICO


----------



## wogru (9. Februar 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Was Michael angeht, hast du Recht. Für dich könnte der Pfad zu schwierig sein ...


Da kannst du Recht haben, alles mit weniger als 3000 Hm bei 77 km ist für mich zu schwierig, da werde ich ja nicht einmal richtig warm !!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. Februar 2005)

RICO schrieb:
			
		

> Ja da hab ich Stefan was gezeigt
> Wenn Ihr denn alle den Pfad gefunden habt, seid doch so nett und sägt die Bäume die am Ende quer liegen weg, damit man wieder flüssig durchfahren kann.
> Heute, bei gefrorenem Boden, war der Reitweg vom Tütberg bis Refrath ein super Flow
> RICO


Hallo Rico,
am Montag waren keine Bäume mehr da. Also grünes Licht ...

Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. Februar 2005)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Da kannst du Recht haben, alles mit weniger als 3000 Hm bei 77 km ist für mich zu schwierig, da werde ich ja nicht einmal richtig warm !!



Sach' ich doch ...


----------



## hardy_aus_k (9. Februar 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

der Trail sollte mit der Karte gut zu finden sein:





Mit einem Klick kommt Ihr auf eine große Ansicht.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlgabi (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo Mädels !!

So langsam wird es Zeit für uns auch mal aus dem Winterschlaf zu erwachen  

Ich hoffe, Ihr habt Eure Bikes schön über den Winter gehegt + gepflegt (oder pflegen lassen) und seid bereit für für die ersten Touren ? 
Ein wenig müßt Ihr Euch allerdings noch gedulden, denn da mein letzter Urlaub schon sooo lange her ist  , werde ich in der 2. Märzwoche erst einmal in den Schnee fahren.   

Somit ergibt sich als Termin für die erste Tour entweder der 19.03 oder ein Tag am Osterwochenende. Ihr könnt Euch die Termine ja schon mal vormerken - Details gibt es dann später hier oder auch auf der SIT-Homepage.

Und trainiert schon mal fleissig . . .


----------



## Nicki (21. Februar 2005)

Hallöchen Gabi,

das finde ich eine ganz hervorragende Idee   
Da ich allerdings die Woche nach Dir im Skiurlaub bin, wäre ich für eine Tour um Ostern rum.

Viele Grüße
Nicole


----------



## wogru (2. März 2005)

So, den SIT-Thread noch einmal nach oben hoeln bevor er auf die 2.Seite verschwindet !!  

Wie ich höre wollen ja einige am Freitag zur Infoveranstaltung zur Alpenüberquerung kommen. Ich hoffe ihr habt schon alle einen Elefanten, ansonsten könnt ihr euch für den Sommer einen im Kölner Zoo ausleihen. Mit dem MTB kann ja jeder über die Berge, mit Elefanten hat das bis jetzt nur einer gemacht !!


----------



## RedEye (2. März 2005)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> So, den SIT-Thread noch einmal nach oben hoeln bevor er auf die 2.Seite verschwindet !!
> 
> Wie ich höre wollen ja einige am Freitag zur Infoveranstaltung zur Alpenüberquerung kommen. Ich hoffe ihr habt schon alle einen Elefanten, ansonsten könnt ihr euch für den Sommer einen im Kölner Zoo ausleihen. Mit dem MTB kann ja jeder über die Berge, mit Elefanten hat das bis jetzt nur einer gemacht !!




Wie wär's denn mal mit was Neuem, mit dem Hollandrad über die Alpen  Wär doch mal ne Herausforderung ! ! ! Oder mit dem Klapprad.


----------



## on any sunday (2. März 2005)

RedEye schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär's denn mal mit was Neuem, mit dem Hollandrad über die Alpen  Wär doch mal ne Herausforderung ! ! ! Oder mit dem Klapprad.



Oder etwa nur zu Fuß?


----------



## mikel.j (2. März 2005)

RedEye schrieb:
			
		

> Oder mit dem Klapprad.



Dann aber bitte mit der guten alten Rücktritt-Zweigang-Schaltung.

Für die Jüngeren unter unseren Lesern; das ist eine Schaltung, bei der man immer kurz den Rücktritt antippen mußte bevor zwischen den zwei Gängen hin und her geschaltet wurde. Dieses Kleinod der Technik wurde bis in die frühen 70er Jahre verbaut, bevor im Rahmen der nächsten Evolutionsstufe die Torpedo 3 Gang Schaltung von Fichtel & Sachs den Alltags-Fahrrädern ungeahnte Dynamik verliehen.

(Klugsch... und Oberlehrer-Modus: Aus)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (2. März 2005)

Wie Klapprad mit 2-Gang-Schaltung ?? Klapprad ohne Schaltung wäre ok, aber leider ist meins in jungen Jahren an der Klappstelle auseinander gebrochen. Bin damit wohl zuviel Cross gefahren aber BMX-Räder gab es damals noch nicht, wenigstens nicht bei uns !! Eine Alternative für den Alpencross wäre auch ein Bonanzarad mit Fuchsschwanz oder ein Postrad ( dann hätte ich auch einen Vorschlag für einen Gepäcktransport)

Für den Nachwuchs unter uns: Früher fuhr man fast nur Single-Speeder, sie hießen damals nur anders !!


----------



## RedEye (2. März 2005)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Klapprad mit 2-Gang-Schaltung ?? Klapprad ohne Schaltung wäre ok, aber leider ist meins in jungen Jahren an der Klappstelle auseinander gebrochen. Bin damit wohl zuviel Cross gefahren aber BMX-Räder gab es damals noch nicht, wenigstens nicht bei uns !! Eine Alternative für den Alpencross wäre auch ein Bonanzarad mit Fuchsschwanz oder ein Postrad ( dann hätte ich auch einen Vorschlag für einen Gepäcktransport)
> 
> Für den Nachwuchs unter uns: Früher fuhr man fast nur Single-Speeder, sie hießen damals nur anders !!




Bonanzarad, daß Stichwort ! Das wäre doch cool, ne Alpencross mit dem guten alten Bananensattel, dann kann man auch die ein oder andere Anhalterin mitnehmen


----------



## wogru (2. März 2005)

Bonanzarad würde mich echt reizen !! Wäre schön wenn man eine Gruppe von 8 - 10 Teilnehmern zusammenkriegen würde und dann alle mit dem Bonanzarad. Man wäre zumindest die Attraktion auf jeder hochalpinen Hütte und einen Videozusammenschnitt würde ich sogar ans ZDF-Sportstudio schicken !!


----------



## RedEye (2. März 2005)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Bonanzarad würde mich echt reizen !! Wäre schön wenn man eine Gruppe von 8 - 10 Teilnehmern zusammenkriegen würde und dann alle mit dem Bonanzarad. Man wäre zumindest die Attraktion auf jeder hochalpinen Hütte und einen Videozusammenschnitt würde ich sogar ans ZDF-Sportstudio schicken !!



Kannst ja am Freitag, beim der Alpencross-Info-Veranstaltung mal nach ein paar Leih-Bonanzarädern fragen   

Also ich wäre dabei !


----------



## wogru (2. März 2005)

RedEye schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst ja am Freitag, beim der Alpencross-Info-Veranstaltung mal nach ein paar Leih-Bonanzarädern fragen
> 
> Also ich wäre dabei !



Wenn ich das mache fliege ich wahrscheinlich nach 5 Minuten schon wieder raus.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. März 2005)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das mache fliege ich wahrscheinlich nach 5 Minuten schon wieder raus.



Ne, sofort!


----------



## wogru (2. März 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, sofort!



_Lebt den der alte Holzmichel äh Stefan noch_ 

Von dir geht ja keine Gefahr aus, du bist ja zum Glück noch von Krankheit geschwächt, falls du beim Klausmann erscheinst !! 
Wirst du eigentlich wie Polen-Paul reingerollt wenn du kommst ??


----------



## mikel.j (2. März 2005)

Ne ich glaube Stefan läßt sich vorher eine intravenöse Weizeninfusion legen, damit er aufrecht schreiten kann.   
Genaueres werden wir dann am Freitag sehen


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. März 2005)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> _Lebt den der alte Holzmichel äh Stefan noch_
> 
> Von dir geht ja keine Gefahr aus, du bist ja zum Glück noch von Krankheit geschwächt, falls du beim Klausmann erscheinst !!
> Wirst du eigentlich wie Polen-Paul reingerollt wenn du kommst ??


Wer ist denn "Polen-Paul" 
Allerdings hast du Recht - nach 14 Tagen krank ist mit allem zu rechnen ... Aber bis Freitag bin ich wieder gesund und werde daher anfangs lieber kein Weizen trinken. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, welche Auswirkungen das nach grippalem Infekt und Antibiotika haben wird. Daher ...
@Michael: ... werde ich mir erst im Anschluss "einen Schuss" setzen. Aber hallo!!!

Ich hoffe, ihr beiden Nasen lauft auch im Klausmann's auf?!  

Bis hell
Stefan


----------



## wogru (3. März 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist denn "Polen-Paul"
> ...
> Ich hoffe, ihr beiden Nasen lauft auch im Klausmann's auf?!
> 
> ...


Wie du kennst    Polen-Paule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 nicht ?? Na viel Zeit ihn kennenzulernen wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht mehr haben. Vielleicht schafft er es ja noch zum WJT (Weltjugendtag) nach Köln !!






Freitag wollte ich schon zum Klausmann kommen, muß mich ja über 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Touren über die Berge informieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. März 2005)

For girls only! 

MTB-Mädels "on tour" 

 
Stefan


----------



## RedEye (23. März 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> For girls only!
> 
> MTB-Mädels "on tour"



Dann kann man nur für die Mädel's hoffen, daß das Wetter hält und das StahlGabi nicht so aussieht wie nach dem Marathon in Willingen


----------



## Stefan_SIT (23. März 2005)

Auch interessant ist, wie plötzlich die Anzahl der Hits auf eine Webseite nach oben schnellt, sobald du hier was von "For Girls only" oder "Mädels-Tour" schreibst.   
Ich finde, Gabi stand die Fangopackung gut. Es gibt nicht viele, die das tragen können ...   
Shit, das Hochladen klappt nicht ...


----------



## wogru (23. März 2005)

So, dann melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort:
Vielleicht sollte bei der nächsten Mädeltour ein Bild von FangoStahlGabi mit auf die Homepage und nicht nur die nackten Tourdaten.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (23. März 2005)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> So, dann melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort:
> Vielleicht sollte bei der nächsten Mädeltour ein Bild von FangoStahlGabi mit auf die Homepage und nicht nur die nackten Tourdaten.



I'll do my very best!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (24. März 2005)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> So, dann melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort:
> Vielleicht sollte bei der nächsten Mädeltour ein Bild von FangoStahlGabi mit auf die Homepage und nicht nur die nackten Tourdaten.



Hat schon zu dieser Mädels-Tour geklappt ...  

Fango-Gabi


----------



## RedEye (24. März 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon zu dieser Mädels-Tour geklappt ...
> 
> Fango-Gabi




Cool, FangoStahlGabi at her best ! Wir sollten morgen hinterher fahren und die ein oder anderen Bilder schießen


----------



## Stefan_SIT (24. März 2005)

RedEye schrieb:
			
		

> Cool, FangoStahlGabi at her best ! Wir sollten morgen hinterher fahren und die ein oder anderen Bilder schießen



[Chauvi-Modus an] _Ich bin noch nie 'ner Frau hinterher gefahren und werde das auch morgen nicht tun! Ausser Wolfgang ..._ [Chauvi-Modus aus]


----------



## RedEye (24. März 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> [Chauvi-Modus an] _Ich bin noch nie 'ner Frau hinterher gefahren und werde das auch morgen nicht tun!_ [Chauvi-Modus aus]



Stimmt immer nur vorweg   ,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlgabi (25. März 2005)

Ich sehe schon - es ist an der Zeit, dass ich mich hier mal einschalte . . .    
soviel Blödsinn auf einmal hab ich von Euch ja schon lange nicht mehr gelesen!!!
Wir hatten heute auf jeden Fall eine prima Tour . . . 4 Mädels haben sich eingefunden und bis auf einen Ausrutscher von Heike auf dem Trekkingbike haben alle einen guten Start in die neue Saison gehabt   

Außer Stefan hab ich von Euch anderen dieses Jahr noch keinen draußen gesehen . . . alles (Oster)weicheier oder was ????   

Fröhliche Eiersuche


----------



## mikel.j (26. März 2005)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Außer Stefan hab ich von Euch anderen dieses Jahr noch keinen draußen gesehen . . . alles (Oster)weicheier oder was ????



Vielleicht liegt es u.a. daran, daß Du immer dann zum Spinning kommst wenn wir schon da sind ...      

Ne im Ernst, wir haben uns gestern schon um 9.00 Uhr auf den weiten gefährlichen und beschwerlichen Weg zum Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad gemacht. Selbst schwere nasse Böden konnten uns in unserem Vorwärtsdrang nicht aufhalten endlich einmal diese sagenumwobene Trail-Ikone in der fernen Lohmarer Diaspora zu erkunden. Die Nervosität und Anspannung stieg, je näher wir dem Pfad kamen. Plötzlich lag er vor uns, alle waren bis auf´s Äußerste gespannt was uns erwarten würde, können wir den Pfad bezwingen oder würde er uns an unsere Grenzen heranführen? Todesmutig stürzten wir uns hinein. Die ersten Meter klappten gut, würde es so weiter gehen, keiner wußte es, doch was mußte ich nach einiger Zeit schmerzlich erkennen...

... es gab auch Bergauf-Passagen   

Trotzdem war´s gut und hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## wogru (27. März 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> [Chauvi-Modus an] _Ich bin noch nie 'ner Frau hinterher gefahren und werde das auch morgen nicht tun! Ausser Wolfgang ..._ [Chauvi-Modus aus]


So, da ich ja angeblich den Frauen hinterher fahre möchte ich Stefan herzlich als Frau im Forum willkommen heißen. Karfreitag bin ich ja fast ausschließlich ihm hinterher gefahren, kann ja nur eines bedeuten   

@Stahlgabi: Es gibt Zeugen das ich schon draußen gefahren bin !! Obwohl mich wegen des bescheidenen Wetters in der Nacht zu Karfreitag keiner am Treffpunkt erwartet hatte bin ich dort doch der erste gewesen, Stefan mal ausgenommen, der wohnt ja dort.

Frohe Ostern noch allen und viel Spaß bei Rund um Köln, nächstes jahr müssen wir uns aber alle anmelden und mit dem Pukirad mitfahren !!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (29. März 2005)

Tach auch, 
war eine nette Tour am Karpfen-Freitag. Dabei waren mikel-j., wogru, redeye, Jörg und Ralf. Also Gabi - mikel-j. und wogru waren nun wirklich draußen und in erstaunlich guter Frühform.   
Am Ende hatten wir 55 Kilometer, ca. 400 Höhenmeter und eine Rollzeit von 3:11 auf der Uhr. Einen netten Trail, den ich schon seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr gefahren bin, habe ich ebenfalls wiederentdeckt. 
Die Tour wäre auch mal was für deine Mädels!

Stefanie

P.S.: Heute morgen habe ich die Daten in den Winterpokal eingetragen. Den Freitag hat er noch genommen, den gestrigen Montag trotz mehrmaligem Eintragen nicht mehr! Dann habe ich die Regeln gelesen ...   Ich wollte doch wieder unter die TOP200!!!


----------



## stahlgabi (29. März 2005)

Tja, das wars dann mit der Kontrolle   

Da hab ich ja Glück gehabt - meine Osterrunde hat ja nochmal Punkte gegeben. Und wenn ich den November nicht in Urlaub gewesen wäre, hätte ich es auch locker unter die ersten 300  geschafft.   

Schöne Woche !


----------



## RedEye (29. März 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch,
> .....  mikel-j. und wogru waren nun wirklich draußen und in erstaunlich guter Frühform....
> Am Ende hatten wir 55 Kilometer, ca. 400 Höhenmeter und eine Rollzeit von 3:11 auf der Uhr.
> Die Tour wäre auch mal was für deine Mädels!



Also ich war dabei und kann bezeugen, daß die beide draußen gefahren sind ! Also die Tour fahr ich immer wieder gerne, ein bißchen Km in die Beine kriegen und mit einem schönen Trail belohnt werden. 
Ich denke auch, daß das durchaus ein schöne Tour für "Gabi und ihre Mädels" ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlgabi (29. März 2005)

Ist ja schon gut . . .

. . . habt Ihr mir wenigstens ein paar Pfeile an die Abzweigungen gemacht ???
Den Weg finde ich allein NIIEEE wieder !!!! Da braucht der Guide nen Guide - hihi. Mal sehen, wer von Euch mitkommen darf


----------



## Stefan_SIT (29. März 2005)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja schon gut . . .
> 
> . . . habt Ihr mir wenigstens ein paar Pfeile an die Abzweigungen gemacht ???
> Den Weg finde ich allein NIIEEE wieder !!!! Da braucht der Guide nen Guide - hihi. Mal sehen, wer von Euch mitkommen darf



Bin dabei (wenn ich darf  ), da ich bei Ina und Helga eh noch ein Versprechen einlösen muss!   

Stefan


----------



## hardy_aus_k (29. März 2005)

@Stahlgabi

Sobald man die Fraktion wechselt und wandert, wird man dann von Mountainbikerinnen wohl nicht mehr gegrüßt   

War trotzdem ein schöner Anblick Dich auf dem Bergwerkbike im Dhünntal an mir vorbei fahren zu sehen   

Wenn ich mal wieder zu Fuß unterwegs bin, werde ich mir dann einen Helm anziehen. Dann werde ich wohl erkannt   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## stahlgabi (30. März 2005)

@ Hardy,

dass liegt einfach daran, dass ich Dich nur in Verbindung mit Deinem Bike kenne. Warum hast Du nichts gesagt - ich hätte auch für ein Schwätzchen angehalten   
Aber demnächst sehen wir uns wieder bei den Feierabendrunden . . . 

Grüßle


----------



## hardy_aus_k (30. März 2005)

@Stahlgabi

Als Du uns überholt hast, hat es auch bei mir zu lange gedauert, bis der Groschen gefallen war   

Würde mich freuen, wenn Du Dich demnächst anschliessen würdest. Ab jetzt besteht jede Woche wieder die Chance.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## mikel.j (30. März 2005)

@hardy: Vielleicht solltest Du die Wandertouren in einem neuen Thread "Die Feierabendwanderer" ankündigen, Zuspruch für Touren wäre bestimmt da. Zumindest bei mir würde es dann nicht mehr auffallen wenn ich am Berg absteige ...


----------



## wogru (30. März 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> @hardy: Vielleicht solltest Du die Wandertouren in einem neuen Thread "Die Feierabendwanderer" ankündigen, Zuspruch für Touren wäre bestimmt da. Zumindest bei mir würde es dann nicht mehr auffallen wenn ich am Berg absteige ...



Damit gibt es jetzt in Refrath neben dem KFR (Kuchenfreunde Refrath) einen weiteren Klub !! Die WVR (Wandervögel Refrath), 1.Vorsitzender mikel.j


----------



## mikel.j (30. März 2005)

@wogru: Wenn schon, dann "Tourenclub Bensberg". Motto: "Schnauf bergauf und munter bergrunter"


----------



## RedEye (30. März 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> @wogru: Wenn schon, dann "Tourenclub Bensberg". Motto: "Schnauf bergauf und munter bergrunter"



Das du immer bergauf schieben mußt liegt doch einfach daran, daß dein Rad zu schwer ist  
Konditionsschwäche konnte ich nicht ausmachen   Auch wenn du ne Abkürzung gefahren bist, kenne das ja von zu Hause, wenn man Nachmittags was vorhat und dann nicht mehr gehen kann, weil man ne "kleine Runde" gefahrn ist   

@StahlGabi
Also ich finde die Tour wieder, auch ohne GPS und Pfeilen als Wegmarkierung


----------



## stahlgabi (30. März 2005)

Ihr seid ja heute gut drauf - das wird lustig beim Spinning ;-))  

@redeye - ich bin leider kommendes WE nicht da, sonst wäre ich sofort auf das Angebot zurückgekommen.

@hardy - ich beobachte schon ganz neidisch, wieviel sich da für heute eingetragen haben . . . aber ich schaffs leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikel.j (1. April 2005)

So, da sin mer wieder.   
Aufgrund des unschlagbar schönen Wetters haben Wogru und ich heute kurzfristig beschlossen unsere schon angesprochene sagenhafte Frühform    noch weiter zu steigern und eine kurze Tour zu machen. Da aber unsere beiden Hac´s das sogenannte "low-Battery-Syndrom" haben mußten wir uns bei der genauen Ermittlung der Tourdaten auf das popometrische Meßsystem unterstützt durch schmerzinduzierte Sitzfleischamplitude verlassen. So sind ca. 600 hm und 35-40 km zusammengekommen. 

Jedoch haben wir auf der Tour eine schwere Entäuschung hinnehmen müssen. Als wir voller Elan das Vereinsheim der "Kuchenfreunde Refrath", die Panorama-Bar stürmen wollten, war keiner der KFR´ler da. Sowohl der unser geliebter Moppelhase als Präsident, wie auch Stefan D. als erster Vorsitzender glänzten durch Abwesenheit. Die waren doch wohl nicht heimlich trainieren ...


----------



## RedEye (4. April 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> So, da sin mer wieder.
> Aufgrund des unschlagbar schönen Wetters haben Wogru und ich heute kurzfristig beschlossen unsere schon angesprochene sagenhafte Frühform    noch weiter zu steigern und eine kurze Tour zu machen. Da aber unsere beiden Hac´s das sogenannte "low-Battery-Syndrom" haben mußten wir uns bei der genauen Ermittlung der Tourdaten auf das popometrische Meßsystem unterstützt durch schmerzinduzierte Sitzfleischamplitude verlassen. So sind ca. 600 hm und 35-40 km zusammengekommen.
> 
> Jedoch haben wir auf der Tour eine schwere Entäuschung hinnehmen müssen. Als wir voller Elan das Vereinsheim der "Kuchenfreunde Refrath", die Panorama-Bar stürmen wollten, war keiner der KFR´ler da. Sowohl der unser geliebter Moppelhase als Präsident, wie auch Stefan D. als erster Vorsitzender glänzten durch Abwesenheit. Die waren doch wohl nicht heimlich trainieren ...



Na da ziehen wir mal besser 200 hm und 20 Km ab    Wenn die HAC's nicht funktioniert haben, auf euer Gefühl kann man sich doch nicht verlassen


----------



## wogru (4. April 2005)

Also ich würde sogar eher 300 Hm und 50 Km drauf addieren !! Ich meine am Horizont das Matterhorn erkannt zu haben !!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (4. April 2005)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde sogar eher 300 Hm und 50 Km drauf addieren !! Ich meine am Horizont das Matterhorn erkannt zu haben !!


Das war der Lüderich - nicht das Matterhorn! Naja, wenigstens in Religion und Stricken warst du gut ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. April 2005)

Zur "Saisoneröffnung" bieten wir am kommenden Sonntag mindestens zwei geführte Touren im Bergischen Land an.
Eine Tour wird konditionell und technisch leicht sein (500hm), die andere schon etwas anspruchsvoller (1.000 hm).
Anmelden könnt ihr euch hier oder unter [email protected] 
Nähere Informationen natürlich auch auf unserer Webseite .

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## mikel.j (17. April 2005)

*Die Saison ist eröffnet *  

Heute gab´s die SiT-Saisoneröffnungstour und ca. 35 erwartungshungrige MTB´ler (genauere zahlen können sicherlich Stefan oder Holger liefern) scharrten um 10 Uhr heute Morgen mit den Hufen, in der Hoffnung daß es bald los ging. Die Menge, bzw. der große Zuspruch trotz des nich allzu tollen Wetters hat dann wohl auch unsere SIT´ler etwas überrascht. Kurzerhand wurden drei Leistungsgruppen gebildet, damit jeder auf seine Kosten kommen sollte. Gruppe 1 wurde von einem älteren, aber nach allgemeinen Aussagen erfahrenen, Herrn angeführt (hallo Stefan   ), wegen seinem neuen silbernen Helm auch lapidar "Häuptling Silberlocke" genannt. Unbestätigten Aussagen zufolge soll diese Gruppe die Wahner Heide unsicher gemacht haben. Gruppe 2 mit Holger und Redeye kümmerte sich um das Mittelfeld zu dem ich auch meine Person zähle   , während sich Martin N. um Gruppe 3, die nimmermüden Tempo- und Höhenmeterfresser sorgte. 

Bei uns ging´s munter rauf und runter von Bensberg über Forsbach und Hoffnungsthal zum Lüderich. Da wir sowohl den 1. Vorsitzenden wie auch den Präsi, der "Kuchenfreunde Refrath" in unseren Reihen hatten, war der Stop in der Panoramabar natürlich unausweichlich. Nach einem Latte Macciato und einem verschämt verzehrten Stüch Käsesahne ging es dann über diverse Hügel über Immekeppel und Herkenrath zu Hardt, wo sich dann die vorher schon erfolgten leichten Gruppenauslösungserscheinungen dahingehend erweiterten, daß sich auch der Verfasser dieser Zeilen in Richtung Dusche davon machte. Genaue Tourdaten müssen andere liefern, da mein HAC immer noch unter dem "low-battery-Syndrom" leidet, aber so ca 700 hm dürften es doch mindestens gewesen sein. Alles in allem war´s eine klasse Tour mit einer guten Truppe, die auch von diversen Platte und einem Kettenriß von Holger nicht gestoppt werden konnte.   

Michael

PS. Ein paar Bildchen gibts im Fotoalbum


----------



## wogru (18. April 2005)

So, dann ich ich auch noch eine Ton sagen zu "schnellen" Gruppe mit den vielen Höhenmetern sagen.
Nach erfolgreichem Start gegen 10 Uhr am Forsthaus in Bensberg mußte doch nach dem ersten steileren Berg die/der Erste einsehen sich total in seiner Leistungsstärke überschätzt zu haben, so begann nach nicht einmal einer halben Stunde das Lied der 10 kleinen Negerlein.
Nur noch zu 9 Leuten attackierten wir dann die Berge und Trails im Königsforst und kamen so immer näher nach Untereschbach wo unsere Gruppe wieder auf 10 Leute aufgestockt wurde. Jürgen  stand morgens am falschen Treffpunkt und hat uns dann in Untereschbach aufgelauert.
Nach dem Zusammenschluß stand eine weitere Bergwertung auf dem Programm. Es ging den Lüderich hoch, auf kleinen schmalen Trails und teilsweise etwas breiteren Wegen immer wieder bergab um dann erneut den Berg zu erklimmen. 
Kurz nach 12 Uhr verloren wir dann noch unseren Guide Martin der bis dahin seine Sache ganz gut gemacht hat, leider musste er seinen familären Pflichten nachkommen und da unser Tempo geringer als gedacht war hatte er jetzt etwas Zeitdruck. 
Jürgen übernahm die Führungsarbeit und so gelangten wir über Hoffnungsthal nach Forsbach wo die Frage nach weiteren Höhenmetern von einer weiblichen Mitbikerin im Kein erstickt wurde. So gönnten wir uns noch einen Trail im Königsforst und erreichten gegen 14 Uhr unser Ziel.

Besondere Ereignisse: 
eine Pinkelpause der Mädels (zum Glück hatten wir 2 dabei sonst wäre draus nichts geworden   ) 
ein Kettenriss
eine klappernde Schaltung (etwas Pflege und Öl an der Kette bewirkt Wunder  )
Fotos gibts in meiner Galerie -> SIT-Saisoneröffnung


----------



## Stefan_SIT (18. April 2005)

... die "dritte Kolonne" fuhr dann die vermeintlich "leichte Tour" ...

Mit 7 Mädels und 2 männlichen Bikern ging's allerdings nicht in Richtung Wahner Heide, sondern entlang des Sülztals Richtung Vilkerath. Am Ende hatte meine kleine Truppe tatsächlich 580 hm und 39 km geschafft! Bei einer Rollzeit von 3 Stunden entspricht das immerhin einem Schnitt von 13 km/h. 

Die Strecke führte durch den Königsforst und über den Tütberg auf einen kleinen Singletrail wieder hinab nach Hoffnungsthal. Die ersten Erfolgserlebnisse auf einem kleinen Singletrail mit anschließendem Überqueren eines Bachbettes erhöhten schon mal Selbstvertrauen und "Lust auf Mehr".
Weiter ging's entlang der Sülz Richtung Untereschbach und Immekeppel. Nun folgte ein kleiner Uphill, um dann auf einem steilen Singletrail das vorher Erlernte umzusetzen. Es ging nun schon fast von allein und die kleinen Tipps wie vorausschauendes Fahren, Fußstellung, Gewichtsverlagerung und Blickrichtung wurden weiter verinnerlicht.
Nach einem weiteren Uphill hinauf nach Großhurden und einer kleinen Pause machte mir die Gruppe dann klar: Nach Hause woll'n wir noch lange nicht! Ok, weiter. "Strafe" muss sein - Rotter Berg! Dieser längeren "Prüfung" folgte dann ein Singletrail, denn die meisten am liebsten nochmal gefahren wären. Zumindest habe ich das Grinsen in den Gesichtern kurz vor Immekeppel so gedeutet ...
Ab Immekeppel ging's dann entlang der Sülz zurück bis Untereschbach. Zwei schöne Trails hätte ich ja noch "im Köcher" gehabt - aber nun machten sich die Höhenmeter doch bemerkbar. Gegen 14:30 Uhr rollten wir dann wieder auf dem Parkplatz ein.

Mir hat's einen Riesenspaß gemacht!  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## wogru (18. April 2005)

Wie ?? keine Fotos ??   

Ja, ja, der alte Mann und die Technik, dabei wiegt Magnesiumpulver für den Blitz doch nicht so viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedEye (18. April 2005)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ?? keine Fotos ??
> 
> Ja, ja, der alte Mann und die Technik, dabei wiegt Magnesiumpulver für den Blitz doch nicht so viel



Also ich hab gesehn, daß er eine DigiCam dabei hatte


----------



## wogru (18. April 2005)

Vielleicht wußte er nicht wo man bei der DigiCam den Film einlegt und konnte deswegen keine Bilder machen


----------



## mikel.j (18. April 2005)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht wußte er nicht wo man bei der DigiCam den Film einlegt und konnte deswegen keine Bilder machen



Ja ja, ältere Herren filmen ja noch gerne mit Super 8   

@redeye: Hast Du mit den Kuchenfreunde auf dem Rückweg eigentlich noch Station beim Bäcker gemacht? Die beiden sahen irgendwie aus als wären sie auf Entzug


----------



## RedEye (18. April 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja, ältere Herren filmen ja noch gerne mit Super 8
> 
> @redeye: Hast Du mit den Kuchenfreunde auf dem Rückweg eigentlich noch Station beim Bäcker gemacht? Die beiden sahen irgendwie aus als wären sie auf Entzug



@mikel.j
Nein, ich nicht, aber Kalle wollte den Hasen anrufen und dann noch mal einkehren !


----------



## Stefan_SIT (18. April 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja, ältere Herren filmen ja noch gerne mit Super 8





			
				wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht wußte er nicht wo man bei der DigiCam den Film einlegt und konnte deswegen keine Bilder machen


Ok, da ich mir nicht alles bieten lassen kann, was hier so abgelassen wird - heute abend hohe Belastung, Puls 75% bis zum Anschlag! Und ich kontrolliere den Widerstand an euren beiden Spinningbikes persönlich!    :kotz:  
Für dich, redeye, lass' ich mir mangels Anwesenheit heute abend noch was gaaaanz Spezielles einfallen!


----------



## RedEye (18. April 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, da ich mir nicht alles bieten lassen kann, was hier so abgelassen wird - heute abend hohe Belastung, Puls 75% bis zum Anschlag! Und ich kontrolliere den Widerstand an euren beiden Spinningbikes persönlich!    :kotz:
> Für dich, redeye, lass' ich mir mangels Anwesenheit heute abend noch was gaaaanz Spezielles einfallen!


@Stefan_Sit
Hey, ich hab doch lediglich gesagt, daß ich deine Kamera gesehn hab   
Aber da ich ja heute Abend auch Spinning mache, werde ich meinen Widerstand mal reindrehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikel.j (18. April 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, da ich mir nicht alles bieten lassen kann, was hier so abgelassen wird - heute abend hohe Belastung, Puls 75% bis zum Anschlag! Und ich kontrolliere den Widerstand an euren beiden Spinningbikes persönlich!    :kotz:



Und wir haben schon gedacht heute Abend gäb´s nur lockeres Ausfahren. Man wir ja heutzutage gar nicht mehr gefordert   .
Aber Stefan sag mal, warum bist Du eigentlich gestern die "leichte" Gruppe gefahren, hast Du gedacht wir würden Dir davon fahren oder war das mehr der väterliche Instinkt, daß Du Dich um die Mädels kümmern mußtest


----------



## Stefan_SIT (18. April 2005)

RedEye schrieb:
			
		

> @Stefan_Sit
> Hey, ich hab doch lediglich gesagt, daß ich deine Kamera gesehn hab
> Aber da ich ja heute Abend auch Spinning mache, werde ich meinen Widerstand mal reindrehn


Du brauchst dich jetzt nicht rausreden - ich hab' da schon 'ne Idee ...    


			
				mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Und wir haben schon gedacht heute Abend gäb´s nur lockeres Ausfahren. Man wir ja heutzutage gar nicht mehr gefordert   .
> Aber Stefan sag mal, warum bist Du eigentlich gestern die "leichte" Gruppe gefahren, hast Du gedacht wir würden Dir davon fahren oder war das mehr der väterliche Instinkt, daß Du Dich um die Mädels kümmern mußtest


Locker ausfahren war gestern ...


----------



## wogru (18. April 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, da ich mir nicht alles bieten lassen kann, was hier so abgelassen wird - heute abend hohe Belastung, Puls 75% bis zum Anschlag! Und ich kontrolliere den Widerstand an euren beiden Spinningbikes persönlich!    :kotz:


Hälst du das überhaupt durch ?? Ich meine, in deinem Alter immer wieder vom Rad steigen und uns kontrollieren, geht das nicht zu sehr auf die Pumpe






??


----------



## Stefan_SIT (18. April 2005)

So, nun auch für die Forumsmitglieder:
Bericht zur Saisoneröffnung online 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## RedEye (19. April 2005)

Hab gestern Abend noch jemanden getroffen, der mit Martin's schneller Truppe gefahren ist. Allgemeine Begeisterung, obwohl es dann teilweise doch was zu schnell für den ein oder anderen war   


Ich soll den Organisatoren danken


----------



## wogru (19. April 2005)

RedEye schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gestern Abend noch jemanden getroffen, der mit Martin's schneller Truppe gefahren ist. Allgemeine Begeisterung, obwohl es dann teilweise doch was zu schnell für den ein oder anderen war
> ...QUOTE]
> Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, einige haben sich und ihren Leistungsstand etwas überschätzt. Spinning bzw. Indoorcycling ist halt etwas anderes als draussen den Berg hochzufahren, da muss man sein Gewicht ja mitschleppen


----------



## mikel.j (25. April 2005)

So für alle die es interessiert, am 23.04. war ja der Bikeworkshop im Bikeshop Moitzfeld. Knapp 4 Stunden Praxishilfe live, und wer wollte konnte sich sogar die Finger schmutzig machen   . Beweise gibt´s im Fotoalbum ...


----------



## wogru (25. April 2005)

Hi Mikel,

wessen Fahrrad habt ihr denn da auseinander genommen ? Das vom ersten Bild sieht nach Holgers aus, bei den weiteren bin ich mir nicht sicher.
Wie man sieht war genug Frauenpower    dabei, u.a. Leute die noch gar kein Mtb besitzen, dann muss ich mir bei der nächsten Panne die Finger ja nicht dreckig machen


----------



## mikel.j (25. April 2005)

Hallo Wolfgang, richtig das eine Bike ist von Holger, ich glaube es war das, welches eine Wartung am meisten nötig hatte   . Auch Ina hat ihr Bike (das Canyon) in die wilden Fänge der tobenden Menge geworfen. Unbestätigten Berichten nach soll sie nach dem Workshop aber damit wieder heile nach Hause gekommen sein   . Als drittes hat Michael vom Bikeshop noch sein NoPoco zum bearbeiten hergegeben, hier haben wir dann u.a. die Kette in ihre Einzelteile zerlegt


----------



## wogru (25. April 2005)

Und ?? Hast du jetzt wenigstens neue Teile an deinem Rad oder haben die alle aufgepaßt das alles was abgesschraubt wurde auch wieder dran kam ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikel.j (25. April 2005)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Und ?? Hast du jetzt wenigstens neue Teile an deinem Rad oder haben die alle aufgepaßt das alles was abgesschraubt wurde auch wieder dran kam ??



... ich brauch doch keine billigen Komponenten ...


----------



## RedEye (25. April 2005)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mikel,
> 
> wessen Fahrrad habt ihr denn da auseinander genommen ? Das vom ersten Bild sieht nach Holgers aus, bei den weiteren bin ich mir nicht sicher.
> Wie man sieht war genug Frauenpower    dabei, u.a. Leute die noch gar kein Mtb besitzen, dann muss ich mir bei der nächsten Panne die Finger ja nicht dreckig machen



Seit wann machst du dir denn die Finger dreckig


----------



## wogru (26. April 2005)

@RedEye: Seit ich in der Nase bohren kann !!


----------



## RedEye (26. April 2005)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> @RedEye: Seit ich in der Nase bohren kann !!



Sag das doch gleich


----------



## Stefan_SIT (27. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
zur Saisoneröffnung am 17. April kamen fast 40 Bikerinnen und Biker. Drei Touren verschiedener Schwierigkeitsgrade (leicht, mittel und schwer) fanden damals statt. 
Einen kleinen Bericht findet ihr beim Runterscrollen ("MTB-Tourensaison 2005 eröffnet").
Das möchten wir nun wiederholen und euch bereits jetzt auf 2 Termine für weitere Tourentage hinweisen.

Am *8. Mai * gibt's einen kleinen Tourentag mit mindestens zwei verschiedenen Touren. Nähere Infos dazu findet ihr in Kürze hier im Newsbereich.

Am *22. Mai * findet dann der nächste große SIT-Tourentag statt. An diesem Tag wird es mindestens drei Touren geben. Dabei wird eine leichte, anfänger-geeignete Tour sein, die wieder ein Basics-Fahrtechniktraining für Anfänger und Einsteiger beinhalten wird. Eine mittlere Tour für die erfahrenen BikerInnen mit technisch und konditionell höherem Schwierigkeitsgrad sowie eine definitiv schwere Tour mit ca. 1.500 Höhenmetern.
Wer Lust hat, trifft sich dann zum Abschluss noch mit uns im für SIT reservierten Biergarten. Hier soll es dann nach der jetzigen Planung auch ein kleines "Programm" geben ...   
Nähere Infos dazu findet ihr ab dem 9. Mai ebenfalls hier im Newsbereich.

Alle angebotenen SIT-Touren sind natürlich kostenlos und auf eigene Gefahr! Helm ist obligatorisch und Pflicht!  

Bitte meldet euch kurz per e.mail an.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## wogru (27. April 2005)

Also für alle die am Tourentag die schwere Tour fahren wollen, die Anreise wird wohl etwas länger dauern, die Tour findet am Gardasee statt    Oder habe ich da jetzt etwas falsch verstanden


----------



## Stefan_SIT (27. April 2005)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Also für alle die am Tourentag die schwere Tour fahren wollen, die Anreise wird wohl etwas länger dauern, die Tour findet am Gardasee statt    Oder habe ich da jetzt etwas falsch verstanden


Du glaubst, dass hinter dir die Welt stillsteht, wenn du an den Gardasee fährst?   
Na, wenn du dich da mal nicht täuschst ...


----------



## wogru (29. April 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Du glaubst, dass hinter dir die Welt stillsteht, wenn du an den Gardasee fährst?
> Na, wenn du dich da mal nicht täuschst ...



Äh wie jetzt    Bin ich nicht der Mittelpunkt der Welt ??


----------



## mikel.j (29. April 2005)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Äh wie jetzt    Bin ich nicht der Mittelpunkt der Welt ??



Berge bröckeln, Luftschlösser werden zerstört, wie könnt Ihr zu Wolfgang nur so grausam sein. Das kostet wieder Zeit und Mühe ihn aufzubauen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedEye (29. April 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Berge bröckeln, Luftschlösser werden zerstört, wie könnt Ihr zu Wolfgang nur so grausam sein. Das kostet wieder Zeit und Mühe ihn aufzubauen ...



Dann mußt du dir einfach nur ein bißchen Mühe geben    Mit nem zünftigen Weizen im  Cafe Central wird das schon gehn


----------



## wogru (29. April 2005)

RedEye schrieb:
			
		

> Dann mußt du dir einfach nur ein bißchen Mühe geben    Mit nem zünftigen Weizen im  Cafe Central wird das schon gehn


Ich will aber in die WindsBar


----------



## mikel.j (29. April 2005)

Ruhig Brauner   

Du bist Dir ja darüber im klaren, erst die hm und dann das Vergnügen   

Obwohl ... wer weiß schon wo Gabi uns wieder hinführt, ich erinnere mich noch lebhaft an Aussagen wie "so Jungs, jetzt geht´s aber wirklich bergab ...". Vielleich sollten wir doch direkt in die Wind´s Bar ...


----------



## RedEye (29. April 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Ruhig Brauner
> 
> Du bist Dir ja darüber im klaren, erst die hm und dann das Vergnügen
> 
> Obwohl ... wer weiß schon wo Gabi uns wieder hinführt, ich erinnere mich noch lebhaft an Aussagen wie "so Jungs, jetzt geht´s aber wirklich bergab ...". Vielleich sollten wir doch direkt in die Wind´s Bar ...



Den Spruch kenn ich auch !
"... es geht tendenziell bergaab ....."


----------



## wogru (29. April 2005)

RedEye schrieb:
			
		

> Den Spruch kenn ich auch !
> "... es geht tendenziell bergaab ....."


Also ich habe ihn sogar gehört, anschließend ging es doch "nur" noch 700 Hm hoch. Für die Genauigkeit dieser Angabe übernehme ich keine Gewähr, es könnten auch mehr gewesen sein


----------



## Stefan_SIT (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ein Jahr haben wir "gebaggert" - am vergangenen Wochenende war es dann soweit: die BIKE war mit einem Autor (Björn Scheele) und einem Fotografen (Didi Kammer) zu Besuch bei SportsInTeam, um einen Spotguide über das Bergische Land zu machen.
Drei Touren wurden exemplarisch gefahren, eine im Königsforst und zwei in der Gegend um Altenberg. Die Touren zogen sich natürlich endlos lange hin - am Montag beim Befahren der Eifgenbach-Trails hatten wir nach zwei Stunden schon satte 8 Kilometer auf der Uhr!   6 GByte(!) Fotomaterial müssen ja irgendwo herkommen ...
Björn und Didi waren begeistert von unserem MTB-Gebiet. Beide gestern unisono nach den Eifgenbach-Trails (die übrigens Stahlgabi recherchierte und gestern führte): "Eine geile Strecke!".
Wann der Bericht erscheinen wird, können wir leider noch nicht sagen. Ich schreibe das dann an dieser Stelle, sobald ich Näheres weiß.
Wir sind auf jeden Fall schon jetzt ganz heiß auf die dann gedruckte Ausgabe.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Santa Cruiser (3. Mai 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ein Jahr haben wir "gebaggert" - am vergangenen Wochenende war es dann soweit: die BIKE war mit einem Autor (Björn Scheele) und einem Fotografen (Didi Kammer) zu Besuch bei SportsInTeam, um einen Spotguide über das Bergische Land zu machen.



Au ja, dann wird's richtig voll auf den Eifgenbach-Trails! Das wird besonders den Wanderer freuen, der mich am Sonntag dort mit Verweis auf die 2m-Regel angemacht hat...


----------



## juchhu (3. Mai 2005)

Santa Cruiser schrieb:
			
		

> Au ja, dann wird's richtig voll auf den Eifgenbach-Trails! Das wird besonders den Wanderer freuen, der mich am Sonntag dort mit Verweis auf die 2m-Regel angemacht hat...


 
Schönen Gruss an den Herrn Wanderer!  

Im Landesforstgesetz NRW gibt es keine 2 m Regel. Abgesehen von dem obligatorischen Aufruf zur Rücksichtnahme bleibt mir für den besagten Wanderer nur ein "Führt Di' Gott" und am besten wieder zurück in sein (Bundes)Heimatland, wo die 2 m Regel gilt !  

VG Martin

PS: Sonntags ist immer die ideale Zeit, um solche Diskussionen zu führen.


----------



## Enrgy (3. Mai 2005)

Santa Cruiser schrieb:
			
		

> Au ja, dann wird's richtig voll auf den Eifgenbach-Trails! Das wird besonders den Wanderer freuen, der mich am Sonntag dort mit Verweis auf die 2m-Regel angemacht hat...




Bei DEM Wetter am vergangenen Sonntag sollte man auch das Gebiet meiden, oder frühmorgens (bis 10 Uhr) bzw. spätnachmittags (ab 17 Uhr) ausweichen. Ist doch jetzt bis 21Uhr hell, da braucht man nicht fahren, wenn alle da langlaufen. Ist dann ähnlich wie im 7GB.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (4. Mai 2005)

Santa Cruiser schrieb:
			
		

> Au ja, dann wird's richtig voll auf den Eifgenbach-Trails! Das wird besonders den Wanderer freuen, der mich am Sonntag dort mit Verweis auf die 2m-Regel angemacht hat...


Martin's Ausführungen zu der 2-Meter-Regel hast du ja bereits gelesen ...
Abgesehen davon haben wir im Vorfeld mit der BIKE über die Resonanz nach solchen Berichten gesprochen. Die Erfahrung anderer Regionen war: wir können dich beruhigen, du mußt keine Sorge haben, dass nach Erscheinen der Story plötzlich Heerscharen von Bikern über die Eifgentrails herfallen.
Das beruhigt nicht zuletzt auch uns, weil wir zwar Veranstalter sind, jedoch dabei immer noch Biker bleiben, die wahrscheinlich genau die gleichen Bedürfnisse und Sorgen haben wie alle anderen Biker auch.

Stefan


----------



## Santa Cruiser (4. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Im Landesforstgesetz NRW gibt es keine 2 m Regel.



Hatte ich mal anders gehört?!   Aber habe gerade nochmal auf der DIMB-Homepage nachgelesen, da war ich wohl falsch informiert - nicht, dass es mich interessiert hätte...   



			
				Engry schrieb:
			
		

> Bei DEM Wetter am vergangenen Sonntag sollte man auch das Gebiet meiden, oder frühmorgens (bis 10 Uhr) bzw. spätnachmittags (ab 17 Uhr) ausweichen. Ist doch jetzt bis 21Uhr hell, da braucht man nicht fahren, wenn alle da langlaufen. Ist dann ähnlich wie im 7GB.



Das ist mir durchaus bekannt - der Vorfall ereignete sich gegen 9.30 Uhr!


----------



## Handlampe (5. Mai 2005)

Tztztz, Stefan.....du bist ja auch ne Nummer

Zuerst erzählen, du kommst mit deiner Freundin zu unserm Rolltag am 22.5.......und dann selber ein Megaivent reinstellen


----------



## Stefan_SIT (6. Mai 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tztztz, Stefan.....du bist ja auch ne Nummer
> Zuerst erzählen, du kommst mit deiner Freundin zu unserm Rolltag am 22.5.......und dann selber ein Megaivent reinstellen


Hatten wir auch wirklich vor. Aber beim Suchen nach einem Termin für diesen SIT-Tourentag blieb uns terminlich keine Alternative. Wir müssen halt immer schauen, einen Termin zu finden, an dem möglichst viele Guides Zeit haben. 
Aber ihr seid herzlich eingeladen und wir würden uns über euer Kommen freuen! Hinterher gibt's ja auch noch ein kleines Zusammensein im Biergarten und damit Gelegenheit für'n Bierchen.   

Stefan


----------



## mikel.j (6. Mai 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Hatten wir auch wirklich vor. Aber beim Suchen nach einem Termin für diesen SIT-Tourentag blieb uns terminlich keine Alternative. Wir müssen halt immer schauen, einen Termin zu finden, an dem möglichst viele Guides Zeit haben.
> Aber ihr seid herzlich eingeladen und wir würden uns über euer Kommen freuen! Hinterher gibt's ja auch noch ein kleines Zusammensein im Biergarten und damit Gelegenheit für'n Bierchen.
> 
> Stefan



So so, keine Alternative, glaub ich nicht, Ihr wolltet nur Wolfgang und mich nicht dabei haben, denn kaum sind wir am Gardasee schon macht Ihr einen Tourentag mit Biergartenabschluß.    Ihr seid ja so gemein ... (schmoll)

Aber unsere Rache wird furchtbar sein, dafür nehmen wir einfach Euren besten Guide mit


----------



## Enrgy (6. Mai 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Aber unsere Rache wird furchtbar sein, dafür nehmen wir einfach Euren besten Guide mit



Das juckt den Stefan doch herzlich wenig  . 
Schiebt einfach die Berge rings um den Lago in den See und plättet somit das ganze Gelände. *DAS* wird ihm dann wirklich weh tun!!  


Viel Spaß da unten!  

PS: fahrt auch mal die Touren zum Pizzocolo und Valvestino-See, dioe sind wirklich klasse!


----------



## mikkael (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

ich hatte mich für die morgige SIT-Runde angemeldet gehabt, scheinbar fällt diese aber aus, laut Infos aus eurer Web-Site; aufgrund des schlechten Wetters. Der Termin steht jedoch immer noch im LMB drin, FYI.

VG Mikkael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

wer trotz des bescheidenen Wetters und der schwierigen Bodenverhältnisse heute zuschlagen möchte, schaut bitte hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1890220&postcount=3211

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Stefan_SIT (19. Mai 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> wer trotz des bescheidenen Wetters und der schwierigen Bodenverhältnisse heute zuschlagen möchte, schaut bitte hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1890220&postcount=3211
> Gruß Hardy


Hallo Hardy,
wenn du schon hier in fremden Revieren "wilderst" , könntest du dich doch auch mal bei unseren Touren blicken lassen, oder!?
Apropos blicken lassen: gestern gegen 17:30 Uhr am Schöllerhof - könnte das jemand von den Feierabendbikern gewesen sein? Deine Startzeit war zwar erst um 18:30 Uhr(?), aber vielleicht wollten die beiden sich ja schon mal warmfahren ...   

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (20. Mai 2005)

Für den Fall, dass es am Sonntag aus Eimern regnet, könnt ihr euch über die Durchführung des SIT-MTB-Tourentages 2005 kurzfristig informieren:
Sowohl Holger's (0177-5183444) als auch mein Handy (0173-5761038) werden am Sonntag zwischen 8:00 Uhr und 10:00 Uhr an sein.
Im Moment sieht's allerdings ganz gut aus ...

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## mikel.j (20. Mai 2005)

Ätsch, bei uns wird am Sonntag mit Sicherheit gutes Wetter sein, denn wir sind ja in "bella Italia"    Wir werden also dann im Centrale ein Weizen oder einen Latte Macchiato auf Euer Wohl trinken und hoffen, daß Ihr nicht im Matsch stecken bleibt  .

Bis in einer Woche
Michael


----------



## Stefan_SIT (20. Mai 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Ätsch, bei uns wird am Sonntag mit Sicherheit gutes Wetter sein, denn wir sind ja in "bella Italia"    Wir werden also dann im Centrale ein Weizen oder einen Latte Macchiato auf Euer Wohl trinken und hoffen, daß Ihr nicht im Matsch stecken bleibt  .
> Bis in einer Woche
> Michael


Die Wetteraussichten am Gardasee sind genial für's kommende Wochenende! Da kommt schon etwas Neid auf ...  
Lasst mir noch ein paar Touren übrig. Bin ja - ausnahmsweise mal mit Family und "nur" zu "Tourenrecherchezwecken" - Anfang Juni (leider nur) für 3 Wochen in Torbole ...   
Grüßt mir die Centrale und Mecki's Bar, ärgert die weltbeste Bike-"Guidine" nicht zu sehr aufreg: SONST GIBT'S ÄRGER!!!  ) und habt einfach nur eine Woche Spaß!

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## indian (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

das war perfekt heute!! Großes Lob an die Guides und an Petrus! Bei ebay würde man jetzt wohl sagen: Alles bestens, gerne jederzeit wieder! Freu` mich auf die nächste Tour.

Grüße an alle


----------



## Cheetah (22. Mai 2005)

Hi,
nette Leute, klasse Tour was will man mehr? Die nächste Tour, möglichst blad!


----------



## webmonster007 (22. Mai 2005)

War 'ne klasse Tour mit sehr vielen netten Leuten heute! Kompliment!
Haben auch alle schön durchgehalten! Es wird bestimmt ein nächstes Mal geben!
Fotos sind in meinem Fotoalbum...

Gruss
Marius


----------



## RedEye (23. Mai 2005)

@Marius
Danke Marius, endlich mal ein vernünftiges Foto von Ollo und seiner Nichte !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (23. Mai 2005)

Tach zusammen, 
die 'Konkurrenz' fuhr mit, sah und staunte.   

18 BikerInnen ließen sich bereitwillig in die Tiefen der Wahner Heide und des legendären Lohmarer Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfades als auch in elementare Fahrtechnik 'verführen'. 

Warum der Guide Stefan mich, Martin @juchhu, als rote Schlusslaterne gesetzt hatte, zeigt dieses Bild von Marius @Webmonster007:







Kurz nach diesem Stop produzierte das Geburtstagkind Ina einen kapitalen Chainsuck. Mit 1,5 Umwicklungen  um das Tretlager kann ich mit Fug und Recht behaupten, so etwas bisher noch nie gesehen zu haben.  Dank meiner aufblasbaren Werkbank konnte der Schaden schnell behoben werden, ohne die Kette aufnieten zu müssen.   Und weiter ging es.

In Altenrath erschreckte mich eine explodierende Hinterradfelge (durchgebremst). Für die betroffene Bikerin war die Tour hier zu Ende. Dank Stefan wurde ein Rücktransport durch PKW organisiert.  

Ab diesem Zeitpunkt lastete nun auch noch die Verantwortung des Besenwagenfahrers auf mir.  

Gut, dass wir schnell den Einstieg vom Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad erreichten, und wir uns bei einer Pause an der von Stefan mitgebrachten Verpflegung gütlich halten konnten.

Dann ging es als Schlußlicht (rote Laterne  ) auf den Pfad. Trotz der bis zu dem Zeitpunkt immer wieder eingeschobenen Fahrtechnikübungen bzw. -instruktionen ließ mir Stefan mit der Schlußlichtposition unbeabsichtigt eine besondere Übung zu Teil werden: das Befahren des Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfades mit V-min. Diese lange Gleichgewichts- und Balancierübung entschädigte voll und ganz für das gemütliche Gesamttempo.

So, die Schlüsselstelle wurde mir auch gezeigt. Stefan hatte noch gerade sagenkönnen: "Wenn überhaupt, dann rechts vorbei!", da war Martin auch schon unten. Kann mir mal einer sagen, was an dem Ding so toll sein soll.  Bis auf die fette Wurzel, die man nicht mitnehmen sollte, ist das Ding zwar steil, aber eben viel zu kurz. Und wenn Du unten stehst, dann kommt die Schwierigkeit erst. Trockenen Fusses durch den Schlammbach.  

Sagt mal, Freunde des Uphills, wer schafft denn den anschließenden Uphill nach der Schlüsselstelle hochzufahren?  Damit keine Unklarheiten aufkommt: "Ich nicht! "  

Zum Schluß ging über STraße wieder in den Königsforst hinein. Dort noch ein paar Trails um die Forstbacher Mühle mitgenommen. Eine wichtige Erkentnis wurde mir klar: "Fahre nicht durch Schlammlöcher, durch die schon 17 andere BikerInnen gefahren sind."   Mann, können die tief sein. 

Einen Schlenker noch um den Kettner Weiher und schon waren wir wieder am Ausgangspunkt, das Forthaus Bensberg. 

Da ich noch meiner staatsbürgerlichen Pflicht nachkommen musste und seit ca. 2 h zuhause überfällig war, erfolgte der Rückweg nicht über Klausmann sondern direkt nach Hause.

Am Ende waren auf meiner (GPS)Uhr rund 57 km und 565 hm. Allerdings wurde prozentual der größte Teil davon auf dem 3 km langen Weg vom Forsthaus bis auf dem Hackberg im Moitzfeld erstrampelt (+100 hm)  .

Fazit: Schöne Tour, wegen der Gruppengröße hielten sich die Fahrtechnikübungen verständlicherweise (aber dennoch sehr zu meinem Bedauern  ) in Grenzen.

Gerne wieder  , aber bei nächsten Mal bitte nicht wieder als rote Laterne (trotz schön leuchtender Jacke )   .

VG Martin

PS: Mein Statement zu der o.g. Schlüsselstelle bezieht sich auf erfahrene MTB-ler bzw. insbesondere auf einige im Feierabendbiker-Thread.  Bei meinen geführten Touren mit stark unterschiedlichem Leistungspotential meide ich als Vorausfahrender solche Schlüsselstellen bzw. gebe Fahrinstruktionen  oder rate vom Befahren ganz ab. Genauso wie Stefan dies gemacht hat  .
Denn selbst wenn ein Sturz ohne Verletzung abläuft, kann das Bike doch so schwer beschädigt sein, dass ein Weiterfahren unmöglich ist.  

PPS: Angst (Bauchgefühl) ist ein guter Indikator für mangelnde Übung, Sicherheit und Können.   

So, genug gepredigt.


----------



## RedEye (23. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Warum der Guide Stefan mich, Martin @juchhu, als rote Schlusslaterne gesetzt hatte ...



Du warst ja nur Schlußlaterne, weil ich meine neonfarbene Sicherheitsweste vergessen hatte und Stefan nur 5 m sehn kann   

P.S. Ulrike mußte 1 Stunde im Biergarten Schlager hören bis ich endlich mit dem Wagen zurück war, Hut ab


----------



## Stefan_SIT (23. Mai 2005)

RedEye schrieb:
			
		

> Du warst ja nur Schlußlaterne, weil ich meine neonfarbene Sicherheitsweste vergessen hatte und Stefan nur 5 m sehn kann
> ...


Wenn's mal 5 Meter wären ...   
Danke auf jeden Fall für deinen selbstlosen Einsatz. Ich denke, Ollo hat im Klausmann's deine Getränkerechnung übernommen?!  

@Juchhu: Vielen Dank für deinen Tourenbericht (von mir kommt auch noch einer, wenn ich die Daten der beiden anderen Touren habe) und die Übernahme der Besenwagen-Aufgabe. Das nächste Mal wirst du dann vielleicht "befördert" und darfst die (dann hoffentlich nicht von mir vergessene) Sicherheitsweste tragen.   

HAC-Daten der leichten Tour: 412 hm, 53,5 km, Rollzeit 3:25 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (23. Mai 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn's mal 5 Meter wären ...
> Danke auf jeden Fall für deinen selbstlosen Einsatz. Ich denke, Ollo hat im Klausmann's deine Getränkerechnung übernommen?!


 
Ein Loblied auf den tapferen Ritter, der den Rücktransport-PKW holte.  



			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> @Juchhu: Vielen Dank für deinen Tourenbericht (von mir kommt auch noch einer, wenn ich die Daten der beiden anderen Touren habe) und die Übernahme der Besenwagen-Aufgabe. Das nächste Mal wirst du dann vielleicht "befördert" und darfst die (dann hoffentlich nicht von mir vergessene) Sicherheitsweste tragen.
> 
> HAC-Daten der leichten Tour: 412 hm, 53,5 km, Rollzeit 3:25
> 
> ...


 
Ich dachte, die Brille würde nur getragen, um Dein Gesicht intelligenter, charismatischer wirken zu lassen, quasi mehr Guideautorität  .

Wenn schon befördern  , dann doch bitte ohne Anführungszeichen  , z.B. in einer Bike-Rikscha.  

Nene, lass mal, das mit der Neon farbenden Sicherheitsweste. 
Die rote Vision-Windstopper gibt mir ein visionäreres Erscheinungsbild.  

VG Martin

PS: Das war ein Berichtchen.  
Für SIT-Touren-Berichte muss ich noch meine Funktionstasten vorbelegen.


----------



## RedEye (23. Mai 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn's mal 5 Meter wären ...
> Danke auf jeden Fall für deinen selbstlosen Einsatz. Ich denke, Ollo hat im Klausmann's deine Getränkerechnung übernommen?!



Was für ne Frage, natürlich nicht !


----------



## Stefan_SIT (23. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... PS: Das war ein Berichtchen.
> ...


Ich konnt's auch kaum glauben - dass das alles war.   
Es wurde schon im Klausmann's gemunkelt, du seist nur deshalb so früh nach Hause gefahren und nicht mit in den Biergarten gekommen, weil du noch einige Seiten im Forum schreiben mußtest ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (23. Mai 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Ich konnt's auch kaum glauben - dass das alles war.
> Es wurde schon im Klausmann's gemunkelt, du seist nur deshalb so früh nach Hause gefahren und nicht mit in den Biergarten gekommen, weil du noch einige Seiten im Forum schreiben mußtest ...


 
Schreiben lassen, schreiben lassen heißt die Devise. "Frau Müller zum Dikat bitte!"  

Dank meiner BW-Grundausbildungszeit als Fernschreiber tobe ich mit Zehnfinger-Blind-360-Anschläge durch die Gegend.    
Außerdem habe ich ein Spezialprogrämmchen, mit dem ich meine Funktionstasten mit vorbereiteten Antworttexten 400-fach belegt habe.  
Für die Berichterstellung und Kommentierung von SIT-Touren suche ich noch ein Spracherkennungsprogramm mit schneller und sehr guter Erkennungsrate, denn quasseln kann ich noch schneller als schreiben.  

VG Martin


----------



## Coolhead (24. Mai 2005)

@ RedEye.. hättste mal ein vernünftiges Auto, wärste auch schneller gewesen


----------



## Coolhead (24. Mai 2005)

....aber noch mal Danke für die schöne Tour. Hat richtig Spass gemacht, besonder der Ho-Chi-Ming-Pfad..


----------



## RedEye (24. Mai 2005)

Coolhead schrieb:
			
		

> @ RedEye.. hättste mal ein vernünftiges Auto, wärste auch schneller gewesen



Der Weg mit dem Auto hat nur 15 min gedauert, aber der Weg zurück nach Hause war so weit


----------



## Stefan_SIT (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
kleine Tourenberichte zum letzten Sonntag sind nun scharf. Vielen Dank an Marius alias webmonster007 für die freundliche Überlassung der Pics.

Nachlese SIT-Tourentag 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (24. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> PS: Das war ein Berichtchen.
> 
> ...


 


			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> kleine Tourenberichte zum letzten Sonntag sind nun scharf. Vielen Dank an Marius alias webmonster007 für die freundliche Überlassung der Pics.
> 
> Nachlese SIT-Tourentag
> ...


 
Ziehe im Vergleich zu Euren kleinen, scharfen  Tourenberichten meine o.g. Aussage zurück und korrigiere sie in "So könnte ein Bericht aussehen!".  

VG Martin


----------



## Matsch-Ina (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo Martin,

an dieser Stelle möchte ich mich nochmals für deinen Einsatz bei meinem "Chainsuck" (habe ich wieder was dazu gelernt!) 
bedanken. 
Desweiteren möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle nochmal bei SIT für 
diesen schönen Tourentag bedanken, war wirklich ein Klasse-Tag,
könntet ihr ruhig öfters machen     !!!
Helga und Erika würden bestimmt auch gerne einmal den Ho-Tsche-
Min-Pfad erkunden   .
Auf meiner Website www.ina.stockebrand.com  findet ihr übrigens 
noch ein paar Fotos von der Tour! 

Also, auf bald

Ride on   

Ina


----------



## juchhu (25. Mai 2005)

Matsch-Ina schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> 
> an dieser Stelle möchte ich mich nochmals für deinen Einsatz bei meinem "Chainsuck" (habe ich wieder was dazu gelernt!)
> bedanken.
> ...


 
Bitte, gern geschehen, besser als mit dem SIT-PKW-Rückholtransport zurückzufahren.  

Bis zum nächsten Mal!

VG Martin

PS: Hoffentlich nicht als rote Laterne.


----------



## RedEye (27. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Hoffentlich nicht als rote Laterne.


Dann darfst du dir keine rote Jacke anziehn !


----------



## juchhu (27. Mai 2005)

RedEye schrieb:
			
		

> Dann darfst du dir keine rote Jacke anziehn !


 
Ich habe gestern schon mal geübt.  

Kurze Bikehose und kurzes Trikot, uah war das kalt.  

Aber die rote Laternenjacke war aber als Rolle am Camelbak befestigt. 
Man weiß ja nie, wann der nächste Wintereinbruch hier kommt.  

Und offensichtlich erkennen mich die Fahrtechnikteilnehmer (wo bitte schön sind denn die Frauen  ) auch ohne rote Leaderjacke als Autorität an.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (2. Juni 2005)

Nun will ich hier auch mal wieder etwas von mir geben
*Kurzbericht von der Gardaseereise vom 21. - 28. Mai:[/B]





Samstag, 21.05
Nachdem alle 6 Teilnehmer am Nachmittag das Hotel in Torbole gefunden und ihre Autos ausgepackt hatten traf man sich mit Gabi, dem besten Guide von SIT. Die Touren der kommenden Woche wurden vorgestellt, schnell der übliche Pflichtteil abgehandelt und schon konnte man zum gemütlichen Teil übergehen und die Trinkfestigkeit der Teilnehmer antesten. Aufgrund der langen Anreise wurde zu später Stunde aber doch beschlossen Samstags noch ins Bett zu gehen und nicht erst in den frühen Stunden des Sonntages.
Km: 960 (von Köln) Hm: leider nicht gemessen.
Sonntag, 22.05
Um 10 Uhr morgens traf man sich am Hafen in Torbole um die erste Entdeckungstour in der näheren Umgebung zu unternehmen. Unser Weg führt am Strand entlang durch Riva, die alte Ponale hinauf nach Pregasina, wo man etwas abseits der Straße den herrlichen Ausblick auf den See genießen konnte. In Pregasina beschloss die Gruppe sich für die anstrengende Bergauf-Strecke mit einer Abfahrt zu belohnen. So wurde die Ponale erneut, aber diesmal von der anderen Seite, mit einem deutlich höheren Tempo befahren.
Um allen Neulingen einen Überblick über die Umgebung zu verschaffen wurde als nächstes der Monte Brione erklommen. Leider war die Sicht etwas diesig, trotzdem bot sich uns das schöne Panorama vom Gardasee.
Nach all der "Strapaze" von Up- und Downhills mussten wird natürlich den Kalorienhaushalt wieder ausgleichen und fuhren so an der Sarca entlang zur Eisdiele in Arco.
Km: 36,5  Hm: 780




Detlef auf der Ponale-Straße

Montag, 23.05
Nach der harmlosen Tour am Sonntag stand heute die erste echte Herausforderung auf dem Programm, der Passo della Morte. Bei leider etwas schlechtem Wetter, vorbei am Castel Drena und dem Lago di Cavedine erreichte die Gruppe relativ schnell den Einstieg in den Pass. Immer neben der Schlucht erklomm man Meter für Meter bis es dann plötzlich bergab ging und man von einer kleinen Brücke eine herrliche Aussicht auf das tosende Wasser hatte. Dem eingefleischten MTBler war klar, was man runter fährt muss man auch wieder hoch, andere staunten nicht schlecht als es nun steiler als vorher bergauf ging. Leider konnten wir nicht alles befahren, wegen einer Baustelle war zwischendurch der komplette Weg gesperrt. Aber auch für dieses Problem hatte unsere gute Gabi eine Lösung, absteigen über die Absperrung klettern und weiter. Ohne weitere Schwierigkeiten, mal abgesehen von dem kleinen Verfahrern, kamen alle bis auf den besten Bergspezialisten (Wolfgang) der westlichen Hemisphäre sehr gut über den Passo della Morte. Wolfgang, bzw. ich, habe auf den letzten Metern über den Pass festgestellt das ich wohl schon seit Stunden mit einem Plattfuß bergauf unterwegs war. Ich habe mich schon gewundert wieso die anderen plötzlich mithalten bzw. überholen konnten. Nachdem der Gipfel überwunden war lies Gabi der Spaßfraktion freie Hand und so jagten einige von uns im Mördertempo dem Tal entgegen. Leider war dieser schöne Downhill fiel zu schnell vorbei, aber auf dem Weg zurück nach Torbole gönnten wir uns noch einige Pfade in der Marocche.
Km: 77,58  Hm: 1115  Pannen: 1




Schlucht am Passo della Morte




Gesperrte Wege ? Kein Problem !!

Dienstag, 24.05
Dienstag ist traditionell Ruhetag !! Für die einen heißt dies die meistens Höhenmeter der ganzen Woche, für andere der schönste, längste, kulturhistorischste Downhill des ganzen Urlaubs. Diesmal entschied sich die ganze Gruppe für den Downhill. Leider steht vor dem Downhill der Uphill was zumindest mikel.j immer wieder bedauert. Aber nach ca. 550 Höhenmeter steht man am Einstieg des Sentiero della Pace und freut sich auf das verblockte Gelände. An dieser Stelle mussten wir uns leider von Michael verabschieden, nach seinen ersten Downhill-Erfahrungen am Vortag zog er voller Respekt die Straße dem Friedensweg vor. Dadurch verpasste er leider die schöne Aussicht auf den Lago sowie die alten Schießanlagen und Schützengräben. Später, bei dem Downhill Richtung Nago habe ich ihn allerdings zu seiner Entscheidung beglückwünscht. So verblockt hatte ich den Sentiero nicht mehr in Erinnerung und auch bei den anderen hört man das eine oder andere mal Flüche wegen (fast) Stürzen. Am Ende kamen alle gesund mit ein paar leichten Blessuren am Ende wieder auf die Straße voller leuchtender Augen diesen nicht einfachen Weg bewältigt zu haben.
Den Rest des Tages verbrachte unsere weiblichen Mitreisenden mit shoppen bzw. Prossecco- und Weinprobe in Arco, Wolfgang lag mit dem weißen Wal am Strand (Greenpeace versuchte den Wal vergeblich ins Wasser zu schieben  ) !! Und Respekt, Michael umrundete den Lago auf dem Mountainbike, für ihn stimmen dementsprechend Km und Hm nicht.
Km: 10.54  Hm: 594




im Centrale nach der Tour

Mittwoch, 25.05
Da wir am Ruhetag gefahren sind wurden wir heute mit der Gondel zum Monte Baldo hochgebracht. Bei schönem Wetter konnte man die Aussicht auf den Lago richtig genießen, aber wir waren ja zum Radeln hier und nicht zum Faulenzen. Mit aller Ruhe fuhr die Gruppe über Wald und Wiesenwege nach San Giacomo wo man in der Sonne Mittagspause machte. Nur schwer konnte uns Gabi bewegen wieder aufs MTB zu steigen, aber von alleine kam man ja nicht zurück nach Torbole. Nach einem kurzen heftigen Downhill, den nur die verrückten unter uns fuhren, gönnten wir uns aufgrund der hervorragenden Beschreibung im immer topaktuellen Moser (Ironiealarm !!) noch ein paar völlig unnötige Höhenmeter. Aber was man hochschiebt kann man auf dem Rückweg ja wieder runterfahren  und so erreichten wir doch unsere normale Strecke und am Ende des Tages unser Hotel in Torbole wo wir erneut den Nachmittag mit Weizenbier, Latte Macchiato und Tiramisu ausklingen ließen.
Km: 49,5  Hm: 2263 (leider 1700 davon mit der Gondel)




Monte Baldo

Donnerstag, 26.05
Mit reduzierter Gruppe, Michael und Birgit machten eine Sightseeingtour um den See, fuhren wir nach Arco und nahmen dort die Straße nach San Giovanni hinauf. 1000 Hm am Stück, manch einen würde es abschrecken, aber unsere super Truppe war so schnell den Berg oben, da hatte noch nicht einmal das Rifugio offen. Nach einer Pause am Rifugio machten wir uns wieder auf den Weg und da wir ja recht schnell unterwegs waren beschloss unser Guide einen Abstecher an den Tennosee zu machen. Nach kurzem Blick in die Karte und in Absprache mit den "alten" Gardasee nahm die Gruppe einen unbekannten Wanderweg der sich nachher als schöner technischer Singletrail herausstellte. So erreichte man den Tennosee und gönnte sich dort erst einmal ein Eis und ein Radler bevor man über Pranzo nach Riva fuhr.
Km: 50,23  Hm: 1329




Ok, ich fusche !! Ist immer noch am Monte Baldo.

Freitag, 27.05
Zum Abschluss der Woche gönnt der beste Guide wo gibt der Gruppe einen lockeren Tag. Über die Ponale fuhr die Gruppe zum Ledrosee und umrundete diesen, teilweise auf einem schönen Singletrail durch den wir locker 200 Hm sparten. Am Ende des Höhenweges um den See, gab es noch einmal eine teilweise steile Abfahrt die Michael und Wolfgang in vollen Zügen, äh ich meine ohne Bremszüge genossen. Für einen Teil der Gruppe ging es dann über Straße und zurück zur Ponale. Michael und Wolfgang wählen den etwas schwierigeren Weg über einen Trail der leider am Ende von Scottradschiebern etwas versperrt wurde. So traf sich die Gruppe auf der Ponale und fuhr mehr oder weniger gemeinsam zurück nach Riva und Torbole.
Km: 45  Hm: 1052




Ponale

Am Ende ließ man die Woche schön gemütlich in einem Restaurant in Arco ausklingen. Ich denke der beste Guide der Welt war froh, dass es keine Schwerverletzen oder größere Pannen gab, eigentlich hatte nur Wolfgang einen Plattfuß !! 6 Mitfahrer waren begeistert von der Woche  , jeder wäre gerne noch länger geblieben, aber man soll ja aufhören wenn es am Schönsten ist  

Gesamtbilanz: ca. 270 km und ca. 5450 Hm (wenn mein HAC richtig geht)




und das bin ich, locker, entspannt und gutaussehend wie immer *


----------



## mikel.j (3. Juni 2005)

Respekt Wolfgang    das ist ein super Bericht über unsere Woche am Gardasee. Ich möchte nur ausdrücklich betonen, daß diesmal zwei mit Namen "Michael" dabei waren. sonst würde bei der ein oder anderen Tagesetappe (z.B. Sentiero della pace) der Eindruck entstehen, ich würde mich kleinen Downhill mehr runter trauen   .

Auf diesem Wege nochmals besten Dank an unsere Stahlgabi die als Guide wirklich einen fantastischen Job gemacht hat   

... auch wenn die Karte manchmal unser bester Freund war


----------



## Stefan_SIT (3. Juni 2005)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> ... ??????????? ........


Deine geänderte Signatur läßt darauf schließen, dass am Gardasee "Dinge" geschahen, die nicht zum eigentlichen Portfolio von SportsInTeam gehören?  
Jetzt überlege ich gerade, ob wir dir das nicht noch nachträglich in Rechnung stellen können ...   

Stefan


----------



## wogru (3. Juni 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Deine geänderte Signatur läßt darauf schließen, dass am Gardasee "Dinge" geschahen, die nicht zum eigentlichen Portfolio von SportsInTeam gehören?
> Jetzt überlege ich gerade, ob wir dir das nicht noch nachträglich in Rechnung stellen können ...
> 
> Stefan



Oh gefährlich darauf zu antworten !! Also Holger hat mir unter Zeugen in einer deiner Vertretungsstunden (oder hat Kai wieder einen Aussetzer gehabt ?) noch gesagt das für mich diesmal etwas dabei wäre. Hörte sich so an als ob es im Reisepreis inbegriffen war, also für mich !!! 
@Claudia  : das klären wir unter 4 Augen !!

Aber wo du gerade den Reisepreis angesprochen hast, wieso mußte ich mir eigentlich meine isotonischen Getränke selber besorgen ?? Les dir mal die Leistungsbeschreibung durch !! Das macht dann 7 Tage x 2 isotonische Getränke (ausschließlich Hefeweizen, eins mittags und eins nach der Tour) x 3,20 Euro + entgangener Börsengewinn (weil ich das Geld nicht arbeiten lassen konnte) = ein kostenloser Trip zum Gardasee oder ein Skiurlaub !!!


----------



## wogru (3. Juni 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Respekt Wolfgang    das ist ein super Bericht über unsere Woche am Gardasee. Ich möchte nur ausdrücklich betonen, daß diesmal zwei mit Namen "Michael" dabei waren. sonst würde bei der ein oder anderen Tagesetappe (z.B. Sentiero della pace) der Eindruck entstehen, ich würde mich kleinen Downhill mehr runter trauen   .
> 
> Auf diesem Wege nochmals besten Dank an unsere Stahlgabi die als Guide wirklich einen fantastischen Job gemacht hat
> 
> ... auch wenn die Karte manchmal unser bester Freund war



Schäm dich Michael !! Ich habe extra das Bild von Gabi mit Karte weggelassen und diverse Explorertouren, die wir auf dem gleichen Weg zurückfahren mussten nicht erwähnt, dabei war er am Altissimo recht interessant, wenigstens für uns beide.
Zu Gabis Schutz sei hier noch einmal ausdrücklich erwähnt, das auf den Moser   kein Verlass ist !! Wer nur nach Moser fährt darf sich nicht wundern nie anzukommen !! Mit Gabi kommt man wenigstens überall an !!


----------



## mikel.j (3. Juni 2005)

Ok, ok, dann sag ich mal, daß Gabi uns auf der Karte nur den Weg vom Hotel Centrale zur Wind´s Bar gezeigt hat.   

@Stahlgabi: Auf Deinen Touren sieht man immer wieder was neues, was ehrlich sehr positiv gemeint ist. Und wenn ich an unsere letzte Tour um den Ledrosee denke (der kleine Hohlweg   ) gibt es schon wieder einen Grund nächstes Jahr wieder hinzufahren. Da stimmst Du mir doch wohl zu Wolfgang, oder?


----------



## wogru (3. Juni 2005)

Also bei dem kleinen Hohlweg sollten wir auf jeden Fall nachsehen wo der rauskommt  !! Der andere kleine Weg der dort abging sah aber auch nicht schlecht aus. Ich fahre aber nur wieder mit wenn Gabi als Guide dabei ist, sonst müssen wir solche Wege schieben


----------



## wogru (8. Juni 2005)

Jetzt muss ich schon wieder etwas hier posten damit der Thread nicht auf die zweite Seite verschwindet.

Alle die der Meinung sind am Gardasee würde "nur" mit dem Bike gefahren irren sich. Ab und zu gibt es spontane Grappaproben im Centrale.  





Und anschließend wird versucht einen Absacker in der Windsbar zu nehmen. Die einen sehen dabei noch frisch aus, andere haben zu tief ins Grappaglas gesehen  





Da kann es dann schon einmal passieren, dass man(frau) am nächsten Tag leichte Orientierungsschwierigkeiten hat.


----------



## RedEye (8. Juni 2005)

Oh je, da hat wohl einer einen Grappa zuviel getrunken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikel.j (8. Juni 2005)

RedEye schrieb:
			
		

> Oh je, da hat wohl einer einen Grappa zuviel getrunken



Nein das war nur die Müdigkeit, weil Wolfgang mich nachts nicht hat schlafen lassen ...


----------



## wogru (8. Juni 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Nein das war nur die Müdigkeit, weil Wolfgang mich nachts nicht hat schlafen lassen ...


Damit jetzt hier keine Mißverständnisse entstehen !! Ich habe mir nur das Zimmer mit mikel.j geteilt. Die Betten standen zwar recht nah beieinander, aber nachdem wir sie auseinander gezogen haben ging es !!
Außerdem habe ich ihn immer schlafen lassen, morgens vor dem Radeln, nachmittags nach dem Radeln und warum er nachts schon wieder schlafen musste habe ich nie richtig verstanden.


----------



## mikel.j (8. Juni 2005)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem habe ich ihn immer schlafen lassen, morgens vor dem Radeln, nachmittags nach dem Radeln und warum er nachts schon wieder schlafen musste habe ich nie richtig verstanden.



... und wer mußte während der Touren schlafen ?


----------



## wogru (8. Juni 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> ... und wer mußte während der Touren schlafen ?


Es war ja auch sehr ermüdend stundenlang auf euch zu warten !! Was soll man da sonst tun als in der Sonne die Augen zuzumachen ??


----------



## RedEye (8. Juni 2005)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Es war ja auch sehr ermüdend stundenlang auf euch zu warten !! Was soll man da sonst tun als in der Sonne die Augen zuzumachen ??


So kennen wir ihn, erfrischend bescheiden


----------



## stahlgabi (13. Juni 2005)

Huhu,

nachdem ich mich jetzt noch eine Woche in Cala Ratjada "erholt" habe  , muss ich doch auch mal meinen Senf zu unserer Gardaseewoche abgeben.
Erstmal ein Dankeschön an Wogru für das Tagebuch - jetzt brauch ich das nicht mehr machen   

Und ansonsten ist ja fast alles gesagt. Ihr wart eine Supertruppe und ich hatte auch viel Spass mit Euch !! Vor allem, weil Ihr immer schön auf mich gehört habt und uns alle dadurch eine ziemlich stressfreie Woche bereitet habt. 

Ein Extra-Dankeschön muss ich aber noch an meine beiden alten Hasen Wogru + mikel loswerden, die mich entweder vorn an der Spitze (wogru) oder am Ende der Truppe (meistens mikel, wenn nicht gerade Claudia die letzte war   ) vertreten haben.

Und danke nochmal an alle für mein neues Outfit !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (14. Juni 2005)

Danke für die Blumen Gabi,
denke als nächstes wird sich Mikel beschweren das er doch nicht immer der Letzte war. Er wird noch einmal ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen das er bergab schon etwas schneller und damit meistens vor allen fährt  .


----------



## stahlgabi (14. Juni 2005)

Ich meinte natürlich nur bergauf . . .


----------



## mikel.j (14. Juni 2005)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Blumen Gabi,
> denke als nächstes wird sich Mikel beschweren das er doch nicht immer der Letzte war. Er wird noch einmal ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen das er bergab schon etwas schneller und damit meistens vor allen fährt  .



Tja Wolfgang, das hast Du schon richtig erkannt. Bergauf mußte ich halt schauen, daß auch alle den Berg rauf kommen und bergrunter mußte einer die Meute einbremsen, besonders Dich galt es ja immer wieder einzufangen.


----------



## wogru (15. Juni 2005)

Weil ich immer gefilmt und fotografiert habe dachte ich, ihr seid schon an mir vorbei gefahren. Da habe ich halt anschließend etwas in die Pedale getreten um euch einzuholen, konnte ja nicht wissen, das ihr noch gar nicht an mir vorbei seid.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (15. Juni 2005)

Viele Gruesse vom Gardasee!   

Habe einige neue Touren recherchiert, die euch im naechsten Jahr up- und downhill einiges abverlangen werden! Trainiert schoen und bleibt locker ...   

Nur noch 10 Tage  ...    

di Stefano


----------



## wogru (16. Juni 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Viele Gruesse vom Gardasee!
> 
> Habe einige neue Touren recherchiert, die euch im naechsten Jahr up- und downhill einiges abverlangen werden! Trainiert schoen und bleibt locker ...
> 
> ...


Neue Touren die uns einiges abverlangen   ?? Ich will mich ja hier nicht beschweren, aber hast du nicht rein zufällig ein Kind dabei und den Anhänger fürs Fahrrad mit   ? Ich fasse also alles noch einmal zusammen, du hast ein paar schöne Touren entdeckt die mit Fahrradanhänger nicht so einfach zu fahren sind  
Solange Gabi nächstes Jahr wieder als Guide dabei ist finden wir schon Strecken die nicht einfach sind  

Und außerdem !! Stefan du hast Urlaub, denk mal nicht an die Firma !!! Geh lieber mit der Kleinen ein Eis essen.


----------



## mikel.j (25. Juni 2005)

Hallo Ihr SiT´ler,

man hat schon lange nichts mehr von Euch gehört. Wann bietet Ihr denn mal wieder eine Tour durch´s Bergische Land an? Oder seid Ihr etwa alle in Urlaub? 

Michael


----------



## rpo35 (27. Juni 2005)

Also da sag ich doch einfach mal ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG Stefan !!      Hoffe, man sieht sich demnächst nochmal...

Liebe Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## wogru (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo Stefan, großer alter Mann des Radsports !!! 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag !!  Ich wünsche dir viele Geschenke, einen schönen Tag mit der Familie und alles andere was ich jetzt vielleicht vergessen haben sollte !!
Viele Grüße 
Wolfgang


----------



## stahlgabi (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

ich kann mir nur anschließen und Dir alles Liebe zum Geburtstag wünschen.   

Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet einen schönen Urlaub mit allem, was so dazugehört.
Mach Dir heute einen schönen Tag, ich werde ja für Dich schwitzen . . .

Wann steigt die Party    ????

Liebe Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikel.j (27. Juni 2005)

Hi Stefan,

natürlich auch von mir ein kräftiges    zu Deinem Ehrentag. Der große alte Mann des Radsports ist damit wieder ein Jahr älter geworden und kommt vielleicht langsam in ein Alter wo andere einmal eine Chance gegen ihn haben   . Aber nach einer so langen Trainingszeit am Gardasee dürfte das wohl wieder Illusion sein. Vor allem wo Du ja unter erschwerten Bedingungen mit Zusatzgewicht gefhren bist   .

Feier also noch schön, mich machen dann nach dem Spinning heute einen Deckel auf Dich im Klausmann  

Michael


----------



## Stefan_SIT (28. Juni 2005)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Neue Touren die uns einiges abverlangen   ?? Ich will mich ja hier nicht beschweren, aber hast du nicht rein zufällig ein Kind dabei und den Anhänger fürs Fahrrad mit   ? Ich fasse also alles noch einmal zusammen, du hast ein paar schöne Touren entdeckt die mit Fahrradanhänger nicht so einfach zu fahren sind


Sicher, aber der Anhänger war ja nicht festgeschweißt.   Und da ja gerade du mir als Kunde besonders wichtig bist, habe ich zwei nette Touren um die 2.000 hm recherchiert, die den Tremalzo locker in die Tasche stecken. Lass' dich überraschen - sie sind richtig geil!   



			
				wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Solange Gabi nächstes Jahr wieder als Guide dabei ist finden wir schon Strecken die nicht einfach sind


Auch wenn ich da jetzt Interna ausplaudere - wir werden den Vertrag mit ihr in diesen Tagen verlängern und damit hoffentlich einigen Druck von dir und deiner Urlaubsplanung 2006 nehmen.   



			
				wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Und außerdem !! Stefan du hast Urlaub, denk mal nicht an die Firma !!! Geh lieber mit der Kleinen ein Eis essen.


Ich kann nicht anders - SportsInTeam ist mein Leben, meine Leidenschaft, mein Fetisch und meine Bestimmung!   
Zum Eisessen mit meinen beiden Süßen habe ich aber trotzdem ausreichend Zeit gefunden ...

Also, haut rein Mädels! Und nochmal vielen Dank für deine/eure Geburtstagsgrüße

Stefan


----------



## rpo35 (4. Juli 2005)

Nabend,

wollte hier nochmal schnell was los werden:
Falls Du mal eine Tour in meiner Gegend anbieten willst, lass es mich wissen; stehe Euch, wenn's zeitlich paßt, gerne zur Verfügung 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Stefan_SIT (5. Juli 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> wollte hier nochmal schnell was los werden:
> Falls Du mal eine Tour in meiner Gegend anbieten willst, lass es mich wissen; stehe Euch, wenn's zeitlich paßt, gerne zur Verfügung
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Moin,   
danke für dein Angebot. Wie haben da ja mal im Januar   drüber gesprochen und ich habe es auch nicht vergessen. Da wir im Moment jedoch gut zu tun haben mit unseren verschiedenen Angeboten (Hotelrecherchen, Vortreffen etc.), befürchte ich, wird es wohl Herbst werden bis wir dazu Zeit finden.
Das Hohe Venn bleibt auf jeden Fall interessant!

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## rpo35 (5. Juli 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> ...Da wir im Moment jedoch gut zu tun haben mit unseren verschiedenen Angeboten (Hotelrecherchen, Vortreffen etc.), befürchte ich, wird es wohl Herbst werden bis wir dazu Zeit finden...


Ich könnte im Sommer auch nur die Wochenenden der 1. drei Augustwochen anbieten; ansonsten wird das auch aus meiner Sicht vor dem 17.9. nichts mehr. Und nochmals zur Erinnerung: Auch wenn ich, anders als bei der Januar-Veranstaltung, den ein oder anderen Trail einbauen könnte; so spannend ist das hohe Venn nicht ! Eine nette Alternative wäre eine Runde durchs Rurtal... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## stahlgabi (7. Juli 2005)

Es ist wieder soweit:

der nächste *SIT-Tourentag* steht an !!!   

Am *17.07.05 * werden wir wieder die bergischen Wälder unsicher machen und anschließend in den Biergarten vom Klausmann in Bensberg einfallen.

Nähere Infos folgen hier oder auch unter www.sportsinteam.de  

bis bald


----------



## Enrgy (7. Juli 2005)

Und Gabi, seid ihr nun gestern noch unterwegs gewesen? Wetter war ja mehr als bescheiden, pünktlich um 19Uhr ging hier ein fetter Schauer nieder.


----------



## stahlgabi (7. Juli 2005)

ich muß zugeben: wir haben geschwächelt . . . und doch alles richtig gemacht !!
Der Schauer war hier um 19.45 h und so heftig, da hätten wir uns sowieso auch direkt unter die Dusche stellen können. Außerdem wollte jemand sein sauberes Bike nicht einsauen . . .  

aber ich war trotzdem fleissig  - beim Spinning   

Aber ich hoffe doch, dass es in der nächsten Zeit mal mit der Feierabendrunde klappt - Ihr seid doch nicht alle in der Schweiz ?  

Grüßle


----------



## Enrgy (7. Juli 2005)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid doch nicht alle in der Schweiz ?



Nöö, natürlich nicht! Irgendjemand muß hier ja mal wieder mit der Heckenschere die Singletrails cleanen...
Solch ein Arbeitseinsatz ist ja ein wunderbarer Vorwand, zwar eine Tour zu fahren, aber genügend Pausen machen zu können...  

Mal sehen wie sich das Wetter entwickelt, evtl. stell ich für nächste Woche mal was rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (7. Juli 2005)

Hi , schade    am 17.07. ist doch auch TT Tourentag. Ich habe mich dort für Tour 1 eingetragen. 

Gruss Guido



			
				stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist wieder soweit:
> 
> der nächste *SIT-Tourentag* steht an !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## stahlgabi (8. Juli 2005)

Na, wenn das kein Grund ist, das ganze im August nochmal zu wiederholen, damit Du dann auch mitfahren kannst . . .   

man sieht sich bestimmt mal !


----------



## Handlampe (9. Juli 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hi , schade    am 17.07. ist doch auch TT Tourentag. Ich habe mich dort für Tour 1 eingetragen.
> 
> Gruss Guido





Tztztz.....die SIT Leute scheinen ihre Touren immer auf einen Termin zu legen, wenn bei den Tomburgern auch was Grosses geplant ist


----------



## Montana (10. Juli 2005)

Hallo  ,

also es bleibt dabei , ich hatte ja bereits entschieden bevor der SIT Tourentag bekannt wurde.  Ich werde am 17. mal TT besuchen und am 24. bin ich sowieso bei SIT und freue mich auch auf einen SIT Tourentag - wann auch immer. Anfang - Mitte August sind wir 14 Tage im Elsass   

Grüsse aus Köln

Guido




			
				stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Na, wenn das kein Grund ist, das ganze im August nochmal zu wiederholen, damit Du dann auch mitfahren kannst . . .
> 
> man sieht sich bestimmt mal !





			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tztztz.....die SIT Leute scheinen ihre Touren immer auf einen Termin zu legen, wenn bei den Tomburgern auch was Grosses geplant ist


----------



## RedEye (11. Juli 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tztztz.....die SIT Leute scheinen ihre Touren immer auf einen Termin zu legen, wenn bei den Tomburgern auch was Grosses geplant ist



Das liegt wohl daran, daß SIT und TT ein Näschen für die guten Termine im Jahr haben


----------



## Stefan_SIT (12. Juli 2005)

*An alle Gardasee-Fans*

Ein Bericht über den Pfad 218, einer zwar nicht neuen, jedoch recht unbekannten Tour am nord-westlichen Gardasee ...

Tourenbericht Pfad 218 - zwischen Valle di San Michelle und Valle di Bondo 

... und dann die _*NEWS*_  anklicken ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (12. Juli 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> *An alle Gardasee-Fans*
> 
> Ein Bericht über den Pfad 218, einer zwar nicht neuen, jedoch recht unbekannten Tour am nord-westlichen Gardasee ...
> 
> ...



Kann ich auch sehr empfehlen, sehr schöne Tour, allerdings war mir auf dem abschließenden 4 km langen Traumtrail ein Taschentuch ins Schaltwerk geraten und hatte dann dort sein böses Werk vollendet und das Schaltwerk abgerissen. Was lernen wir daraus?. Taschentücher verrotten nicht, auf der Abfahrt nach Limone sind doch ein paar Schiebstücke vorhanden und eine Fahrt über den Gardasee macht nicht immer Spaß


----------



## Stefan_SIT (13. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ... auf dem abschließenden 4 km langen Traumtrail ein Taschentuch ins Schaltwerk geraten und hatte dann dort sein böses Werk vollendet und das Schaltwerk abgerissen. ...


... Tja, der Trail ist "echtes" Abenteuer! Ich habe kurz vor der Valle di Bondo-Auffahrt eine Bikebrille gefunden! Wahnsinn!    Wenn's wenigstens 'ne Evil Eye gewesen wäre ...  
Aber im Ernst - ich warte noch auf ein derartiges Erlebnis. Über Plattfüße und kleine Achter bin ich auf meinen Touren noch nicht hinausgekommen. Muss aber auch nicht sein. 
Oder doch, auf der Abfahrt von Nago nach Torbole (die mit dem sehr groben Steinweg, die an der Villa Gloria rauskommt) kam mir letztes Jahr die Feder aus meiner Federgabel wie ein Geschoss entgegengeflogen! Die Schraube, die die Feder im Tauchrohr festhalten sollte, fand das Gerüttel auf dem Sentiero della Pace wohl nicht so toll.  Allerdings hatte ich da nur noch knapp einen Kilometer zu schieben. 
Ansonsten gab's nur so schlimme Erlebnisse wie Fragen meiner Freundin nach dem nächsten Shopping- oder Sightseeing-Tag ...

Stefan


----------



## mikel.j (13. Juli 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> kam mir letztes Jahr die Feder aus meiner Federgabel wie ein Geschoss entgegengeflogen!



... ts ts ts wer fährt denn da mit billigen Komponenten    (Achtung: Insiderwitz   )



			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schraube, die die Feder im Tauchrohr festhalten sollte, fand das Gerüttel auf dem Sentiero della Pace wohl nicht so toll.  Allerdings hatte ich da nur noch knapp einen Kilometer zu schieben.



Stefan, Du sollst den Sentiero ja auch fahren und nicht schieben    

Aber ich habe am Lago Maggiore auch einen schönen Singletrail bergab enddeckt. Runter vom Alpe Cardada geht es 700 hm am Stück bergab. Ein schmaler Waldweg mit diversen teilweise etwas verblockten Stellen, immer wieder Serpentinen und Kehren mit einer Wegbreite zwischen 0,5 un 1,5 Meter.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (13. Juli 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> ...  Runter vom Alpe Cardada geht es 700 hm am Stück bergab. ...


Gab's da 'ne Seilbahn nach oben?


----------



## mikel.j (13. Juli 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Gab's da 'ne Seilbahn nach oben?



Du wirst es kaum glauben, aber ich bin wirklich 1500 hm fast am Stück freiwillig nach oben gefahren, und das obwohl ich noch nicht einmal wußte was mich erwartet und obwohl ich 2 Tage vorher schon einmal 1000 hm gemacht habe, wovon ca 300 hm Schiebe- und Tragepassagen waren. Ich habe irrtümlich gedacht am Lago Maggiore könnte man ausgewiesene Wanderwege ähnlich gut fahren wie am Gardasee


----------



## Stefan_SIT (13. Juli 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst es kaum glauben, aber ich bin wirklich 1500 hm fast am Stück freiwillig nach oben gefahren, und das obwohl ich noch nicht einmal wußte was mich erwartet und obwohl ich 2 Tage vorher schon einmal 1000 hm gemacht habe, wovon ca 300 hm Schiebe- und Tragepassagen waren. ...


Dann trägt Spinning und Tourenfahren ja doch Früchte ...   
Wann schauen wir denn dort mal nach dem Rechten? Lago Maggiore hört sich gut an ...


----------



## mikel.j (13. Juli 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Wann schauen wir denn dort mal nach dem Rechten? Lago Maggiore hört sich gut an ...



Als MTB-Revier kommt es aber nach meinen bisherigen Eindrücken um Längen nicht an den Gardasee heran. Bisher habe ich überwiegend Asphaltstrecken, zwar mit durchaus beachtlichen HM-Zahlen, gesehen aber so wirklich reizvoll ist das nicht, jedenfalls nach meinem Ermessen. Man trifft auch nicht viele MTB´ler sondern überwiegend Kilometerfresser (Rennradler   )


----------



## Maratona (14. Juli 2005)

Guten Morgen Ihr lieben
ja icch lebe noch
den Geburtstag von Stefan habe ich auch nicht vergessen..


			
				mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst es kaum glauben, aber ich bin wirklich 1500 hm fast am Stück freiwillig nach oben gefahren, und das obwohl ich noch nicht einmal wußte was mich erwartet und obwohl ich 2 Tage vorher schon einmal 1000 hm gemacht habe(


Mikel,    erst mal hut ab wenn ich mir überlege wie wir am Gardasee mal angefangen haben  

Dann kannst Du ja nächstes Jahr mit mir hier hin kommen das sind Berge
hatte mächtig viel spaß
gruß die Große


----------



## mikel.j (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo Susann, liebe Grüße in die Hauptstadt. Ja wir entwickeln uns immer weiter, denn Stillstand ist ja bekanntlich Rückschritt   . Wie ich sehe stehst Du jetzt auch auf schmalen Reifen  . Vielleicht muß ich doch noch mal mit meinem Finanzminister reden, wenn Ihr jetzt alle zweigleisig (MTB + RR) fahrt damit er mir auch so was genehmigt. Ist übrigens eine schöne Tour die Du da eingestellt hast. Da ging also der Giro lang und Du bist die Strecke auch gefahren, so so, und wann fährst Du den Giro mal mit ???   
Laß Dich mal wieder im Bergischen Land blicken ...   
LG Michael


----------



## stahlgabi (14. Juli 2005)

Ich kann mich Mikel nur anschließen !! Lass Dich mal in GL blicken !! Wo Du übernachten kannst, weißt Du ja !! Sonst komm ich demnächst doch mal nach Berlin !!!  

Aber tolle Bilder hast Du da gemacht. Wenn ich mir das ganze mit nem ordentlichen Belag anstatt Asphalt vorstelle, würde mich das auch reizen.

bye


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (18. Juli 2005)

Nachlese zum SIT-Tourentag vom 17.07:
viel will ich nicht schreiben, tolles Wetter tolle Tour, toller Salto   
Für alle die mit Ralf unterwegs waren gibt es hier ein paar Bilder:
SIT-Tourentag vom 17.07


----------



## mikel.j (18. Juli 2005)

Ja, noch mal Danke an die Guides Gabi und Ralf, es war eine schöne Tour gestern mit einigen für mich neuen Trails   . Trotz der relativ großen Gruppe war es ein homogenes Feld.
Tourdaten: 780 hm und 54 km, von der Hardt über Moitzfeld, Bikerhof, Immekeppel, Untereschbach, Lüderich, vorbei am Franziska-Schacht, Berg, Kupfersiefen, Oberschönrath, Gammersbacher-Mühle, Muchensiefen, Kellershohn, Hasbach, Wahner Heide, Waldhaus Königsforst, Rennweg, Wassertretstelle Königsforst, Kettners-Weiher zum Klausmann


----------



## mikel.j (18. Juli 2005)

@Wogru:    für die Fotos


----------



## RedEye (18. Juli 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> @Wogru:    für die Fotos



Kann ich mich nur anschließen, tolle Bilder   Besonders gut gefällt mir das von John (das letzte Bild, mit dem Bier, was er sich wohl verdient hat  )


----------



## stahlgabi (18. Juli 2005)

@wogru: von mir auch ein dickes DANKE für die Fotos   

Ist immer gut, wenn man sich als Guide nicht auch noch darum kümmern muss   sondern solch selbstlose Helfer wie Dich dabei hat. Und bevor Du das nächste Mal wieder ein "Geisterbahn"-Selbstporträt versuchst (wahrscheinlich auch noch in voller Fahrt) dann sag doch mal was - ein Foto bekomme ich bestimmt auch noch hin . . .


----------



## wogru (18. Juli 2005)

Wieso "Geisterbahn"selbstportrait ? Natrürlich habe ich das freihändig bei voller Fahrt gemacht. Das nächste mal versuche ich so ein Bild im verblockten Downhill zu machen, selbstverständlich wieder freihändig


----------



## Johannes E. (19. Juli 2005)

Ich bin zum ersten Mal mit gefahren, und möchte mich bei Gabi und Ralph für die wirklich abwechlungsreiche schöne Sonntagstour mit Ausklang bei Klausmann bedanken. Es hat mir viel Spaß gemacht und ich komme bestimmt wieder mit.   

Vielen Dank auch an wogru für die schönen, teilweise spaktakulären Fotos!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (19. Juli 2005)

Am kommenden Sonntag fndet ein weiteres Fahrtechniktraining statt. 
Informationen gibt es hier und  im News-Bereich (bitte runterscrollen) .
Kurzfristige Anmeldungen sind noch möglich, da die *Maximal*teilnehmerzahl von 8 Personen noch nicht erreicht ist.


----------



## RedEye (19. Juli 2005)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso "Geisterbahn"selbstportrait ? Natrürlich habe ich das freihändig bei voller Fahrt gemacht. Das nächste mal versuche ich so ein Bild im verblockten Downhill zu machen, selbstverständlich wieder freihändig



Das will ich sehn, dann fahr ich das nächste Mal die mittlere Tour !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian (19. Juli 2005)

Hi Ihr,

mir hat`s großen Spaß gemacht am SIT-Sonntag!
Nette Leute, tolles Wetter und keine größeren Ausfälle trotz der Größe der Gruppe. In ebay würde man jetzt wohl sagen: "Gerne jederzeit wieder!!"

Wolfgangs Bildersammlung rundet die Sache natürlich ab!
thank´s a lot....!!! 

Freu´mich auf´s nächste mal.
Bis dahin
viele Grüße


----------



## stahlgabi (20. Juli 2005)

Mädelrunde !!

Ich finde es wird Zeit für eine neue Mädelrunde bei SIT !!!   

Geplant ist der 06. oder 07. August nur schon mal zum Vormerken.
Eine genau Ankündiung kommt noch in den Terminen sowie über den SIT-Newsletter. 
Also Ladies: NICHT VERPASSEN !!!

@ indian: Schönen Urlaub !!!   

CU !!!


----------



## indian (20. Juli 2005)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Mädelrunde !!
> 
> Ich finde es wird Zeit für eine neue Mädelrunde bei SIT !!!
> 
> ...



@Gabi: Vielen Dank, das ist nett! Freu´ mich jetzt auch ´drauf!! Vielleicht hängt sich wogru ja heimlich an Eure Runde dran und macht ein paar Bilder f. d. SIT-Galerie 
off topic und @alle: morgen 17:30 doch noch ´ne kleine aber zügige Runde durch die Wälder von Bärbroich. Stelle es nicht ins LMB, da ich vor der Abfahrt nicht mehr ins Forum schauen kann... wer mit will meldet sich unter 0171-7606853 (am besten per sms). Ansonsten: Bis zur nächsten Tour, bleibt ´grade!!!
Grüße


----------



## Stefan_SIT (21. Juli 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Am kommenden Sonntag fndet ein weiteres Fahrtechniktraining statt.
> Informationen gibt es hier und  im News-Bereich (bitte runterscrollen) .
> Kurzfristige Anmeldungen sind noch möglich, da die *Maximal*teilnehmerzahl von 8 Personen noch nicht erreicht ist.


Es sind kurzfristig wieder zwei Plätze freigeworden. Bei Interesse bitte unbedingt per E-Mail anmelden. Nähere Infos unter o.g. URL.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (25. Juli 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Es sind kurzfristig wieder zwei Plätze freigeworden. Bei Interesse bitte unbedingt per E-Mail anmelden. Nähere Infos unter o.g. URL.
> Ride On!
> Stefan


Die zwei noch freien Plätze waren dann auch innerhalb einer Stunde weg.   
Am Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr trafen sich 5 weibliche und 3 männliche BikerInnen in der Hardt, um sich fahrtechnisch "weiterbilden" zu lassen. 
Einige Stimmen zum Kurs (von den IBC-Forumsmitgliedern Claudia, Nicole und Guido) könnt ihr hier im Gästebuch  nachlesen. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (26. Juli 2005)

Am 7. August gibt's wieder ein "Mädels-on-Bike" - Special geführt von Gabi. Es geht "Rund um die Dhünntalsperre" mit tollen Aussichtspunkten, leichten Singletrails und ausreichend Pausen.

Da sich diese Touren großer Beliebtheit erfreuen, bitten wir euch um verbindliche Anmeldungen .    

Nähere Informationen unter: Mädels on Bike am 7. August 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (26. Juli 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Am 7. August gibt's wieder ein "Mädels-on-Bike" - Special geführt von Gabi. Es geht "Rund um die Dhünntalsperre" mit tollen Aussichtspunkten, leichten Singletrails und ausreichend Pausen.
> 
> Da sich diese Touren großer Beliebtheit erfreuen, bitten wir euch um verbindliche Anmeldungen .
> 
> ...



Das Bild in der näheren Information halte ich aber für höchst irreführend.


----------



## Delgado (26. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bild in der näheren Information halte ich aber für höchst irreführend.



Ach, ist das nicht der Klausmann-Biergarten mit Blick auf die Saaler Mühle


----------



## Stefan_SIT (26. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bild in der näheren Information halte ich aber für höchst irreführend.


Jetzt werdense ma nich kleinlich, Herr Sonntag!    Es gibt Aussichten an der Dhünn, die mit dem Ledro-See durchaus mithalten können. 


			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, ist das nicht der Klausmann-Biergarten mit Blick auf die Saaler Mühle


Doch, doch! Zumindest nach einigen Weizenbieren und mit viel Fantasie ...


----------



## on any sunday (26. Juli 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt werdense ma nich kleinlich, Herr Sonntag!    Es gibt Aussichten an der Dhünn, die mit dem Ledro-See durchaus mithalten können.



Na gut, dann bin ich eben großzügig, zur beliebigen Verwendung.


----------



## mikel.j (18. August 2005)

Heute ist der große Geburtstags-Tag bei SIT. Sowohl *Holger* wie auch *Stahlgabi* haben heute ihren Ehrentag.

Daher ein kräftiges    von mir   

Michael


----------



## RedEye (18. August 2005)

Und zur Feier des Tages bei SIT kommt extra aus Rom Papst Benedikt XVI nach Köln   

 

Auch von mir !


----------



## indian (18. August 2005)

Da schließe ich mich gerne an...

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Gabi und Holger!!!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Stefan_SIT (25. August 2005)

Seit gut einer Woche sind Peter und ich nun von der Recherche für die beiden nächstjährigen SIT-Angebote "SwissCross I und II" zurück. Es war eine tolle Bikewoche und weiter unten findet ihr einen kleinen Reisebericht. Ab morgen findet ihr diesen, dann auch mit schönen Bildern versehen, hier zum Downloaden.

*1. Tag  S-charl - Valdidentro*
August 2005. Bei 5 Grad und herrlichem Sonnenschein starten wir in S-charl vom Hotel Crusch Alba. Das sanft ansteigende Val S-charl ist auf dem Weg ins Val Müstair eine willkommene Strecke zum Einrollen. Kurze Fotostopps bei Tamangur, dem höchstgelegenen Arvenwald Europas und der Alp Astras haben wir einkalkuliert. 
Der Passo da Costainas, einer der wenigen komplett fahrbaren Pässe der Alpen, ist daher auch nur eine kleine Episode unserer Tourenwoche und wird quasi im Vorüberfahren "bezwungen". Auf leicht trailigem Strecken geht es hinunter nach Lü, der höchstgelegenen selbstständigen Gemeinde der Schweiz. Faszinierende Gletscherblicke auf "König" Ortler zwingen uns bald wieder zu Fotostopps. 
Hinter Lü kurbeln wir bergauf und finden mehr durch Zufall als durch professionelles Kartenstudium einen tollen Singletrail hinunter nach Valchava im Münstertal. 
In rasender Fahrt erreichen wir die Ofenpassstraße und drehen wieder ab Richtung Val Mora. Die lange, aber nie wirklich steile Auffahrt bis Dös
Radond bringen wir bis zum frühen Nachmittag locker hinter uns. Das 360-Grad-Panorama ist hier oben wirklich einzigartig. 
Was jetzt kommt, ist die Krönung dieses Tages: in schneller Fahrt ballern wir über die flowigen Val Mora  Trails und erreichen voller Adrenalin und mit einem breiten Grinsen den Lago di San Giacomo di Fraele. Ohne es zu bemerken, passieren wir zwischendurch die Grenze zwischen der Schweiz und Italien. Nur für unsere wohlverdienten Nachmittags-Spaghetti ist es bereits etwas zu spät. Im Rifugio Fraele ist das Personal auch für unseren Augenaufschlag immun: nur noch kalte Küche! Na super  Die Wurst- und Käseplatte ist allerdings so schlecht nicht und nach kurzer Pause geht es weiter über die Staumauer des Lago di Cancano Richtung Torri di Fraele. Von den Torri, Wehrtürme aus dem Mittelalter, hat man einen grandiosen Blick auf Bormio und seinen Hausgletscher, die Cima Bianca und die hinunter ins Tal führende Serpentinenstrecke. Wir bleiben jedoch fast auf gleicher Höhe mit den Wehrtürmen und radeln ganz locker noch weitere 20 Kilometer bis ins Valdidentro, wo wir im Hotel Li Arnoga eine freundliche und empfehlenswerte Unterkunft vorfinden. 
*66 Kilometer  1.400 Höhenmeter  5:09 Stunden Fahrzeit * 

2. Tag  Arnoga  Bernina-Suot
Der kommende Morgen empfängt uns wieder mit knapp über null Grad, aber herrlichem Sonnenschein. Es hat den Anschein, dass wir unsere Touren genau in ein kalendarisches Schönwetterloch gepropft haben. Nach dem für italienische Verhältnisse doch recht guten Frühstück warten erst einmal gut 600 Höhenmeter auf uns. Peter, der gestern den ganzen Tag mit Magenproblemen zu kämpfen hatte, geht es heute viel besser. "Zweimal täglich Nudeln" hat er sich für die Tourentage vorgenommen, das erste Mal soll heute das Rifugio Val Viola für's "Carboloading" herhalten. Nach wenigen Minuten an diesem "Rifugio" steht fest: ein Energieriegel tut's auch! Was für eine grottenschlechte Hütte! 
Unfreundlich, unwirtlich, unsauber  einfach nur schlecht. Das allerdings mit einer schönen Aussicht auf den See am Rifugio Val Viola und den gleichnamigen Pass, über den wir kurze Zeit später unsere Bikes wuchten. An Fahren ist im oberen Teil nicht zu denken, hinunter schieben und tragen wir sogar über eine Stunde. Der Ausblick vom Pass selbst ist jedoch allererste Sahne: mehr als zweihundert Meter unter uns liegt idyllisch und erhaben der Lago da Val Viola, ein wunderschöner Bergsee, Ziel unserer Schiebe- und Trageorgie und Einstieg in einen tollen Singletrail hinunter zur Alpe di Campo. Diesen genießen wir dann auch mit jedem Meter und bereits zum zweiten Mal steht uns das Adrenalin bis zu den Mandeln.
Vorbei am Rifugio Saoseo erreichen wir Sfazu und die Bernina-Passstraße. Erst auf asphaltierten Radwegen, später auf einem schnellen Schotterstück powern wir hinab ins Val Poschiavo. Für Peter bzw. seine Bereifung zu schnell, auf einmal macht es "psssst" und die "Schlange" hat zugebissen: dreifacher Snake-Bite! Habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Wir flicken in Windeseile, da es zu regnen beginnt. Die Folge: 3 Kilometer später hat sich der Flicken vom Schlauch gelöst und wir fangen von vorne an. 
Leicht angesäuert erreichen wir Poschiavo, ein nettes Schweizer Örtchen mit eindeutig italienischen Akzenten. Geplant ist die Weiterfahrt auf den Berninapass mit der Rhätischen Bahn, der "kleinen Roten". 
Wir fahren jedoch erstmal Pasta ein und besorgen zwei neue Schläuche. Am Bahnhof erklärt man uns: "Nächste Bike-Mitnahme um 16:27 Uhr!" Prima  dann haben wir ja zwei Stunden Zeit, um die Hefeweizenvorräte im Val Poschiavo zu reduzieren. Gesagt  getan, einen Liter Hefeweizen später sitzen wir in der Bahn, die uns in 30 Minuten 1.100 Höhenmeter nach oben liftet. Wir genießen das Panorama, das uns der einsetzende Regen und die immer tiefer drückenden schweren Wolken noch übrig lassen. 
An der Alp Grüm steigen wir aus, nicht ohne den Gletscherhang des Piz Palü von allen Seiten zu fotografieren. Da es nicht wirklich gemütlich ist in diesem Sauwetter, beeilen wir uns zu unserer Unterkunft zu kommen. Entlang des Lago Bianco biken wir über leichte, trailige Streckenabschnitte hinunter nach Bernina-Suot. Schade, denn diese Strecke hätte besseres Wetter verdient! Im Gasthaus Berninahaus beziehen wir am frühen Abend unser schönes und einladendes Hotelzimmer. 
*44 Kilometer - 800 Höhenmeter  3:31 Stunden Fahrzeit * 

*3. Tag  Bernina-Suot  S-charl*
Für den heutigen Tag hatte ich 80 Kilometer und knapp 1.000 Höhenmeter kalkuliert. Naja, man kann sich ja mal irren! Schon beim Aufwachen verspricht der Tag, ein ganz besonderer zu werden. Wir schauen durch's Hotelfenster und sehen einen Fuchs bei der morgendlichen Jagd. Die Wolkendecke ist noch sehr dicht. Ab und zu sind jedoch blaue Abschnitte zu sehen. Wir gehen erstmal frühstücken. Es reißt immer weiter auf und pünktlich zur Abfahrt stehen nur noch Wolkenschwaden in der kalten, glasklaren Schweizer Luft. Minuten später tüfteln wir uns entlang des Berninabachs über knifflige Wurzelpassagen, Spitzkehren und locker fahrbare Absätze hinunter zum Hotel Morteratsch. 
So ein Trail am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen. Grandiose Ausblicke auf den in der Sonne glitzernden Morteratsch-Gletscher lassen uns die morgendliche Kälte vergessen. Da wir überwiegend im Schatten fahren, sind lange Hose und Fleece Pflicht  und 6 Grad die nackten Tatsachen.
Als Highlight des Tages hatte ich die Fahrt ins Val Roseg geplant. "Highlight" war dann aber schwer untertrieben  für mich ist das Val Roseg der schönste Ort, an dem ich jemals war. Er hat mystischen Charakter, die Farben sind hier leuchtender, die Ruhe ist intensiver, der Gletscher am Talende schimmert ein wenig weißer als alle anderen Gletscher. 
Eine Murmeltierfamilie scheint sich keiner Gefahr ausgesetzt zu sehen und lässt mich bis auf vier Meter an sich heran. 
Die nächsten 60 Kilometer rollen wir entspannt und mit kaum wahrnehmbaren Höhenmetern entlang des Inn, der hier Enn heißt, durch das Engadin. Pontresina, Samedan, St. Moritz, S-chanf, Zuoz  mehr oder weniger bekannte Örtchen fliegen links an uns vorbei. In Zernez gibt's Peter's zweite Spaghetti-Ration für heute. Er schaut mich bereits böse an. Wir haben schon 75 Kilometer auf dem Tacho. Und noch 40 vor uns. Ich esse mit. Eine Stunde später taumeln wir auf den Campingplatz in Scuol. Kilometer 95. Und 650 Höhenmeter auf 13 Kilometer warten noch auf uns. Nusskuchen, Apfelschorle, Latte Macchiato. Es geht weiter. Ausgepowert, aber glücklich fallen wir gegen 19:30 Uhr in unser "Basecamp" Crusch Alba in S-charl ein. Wo bleibt das Abendessen? 
*107 Kilometer  1.550 Höhenmeter  6:57 Stunden Fahrzeit*

*4. Tag  S-charl  Sta. Maria im Münstertal*
Val D'Uina. Ein Klassiker bei Alpenüberquerungen ist heute "day's best". Allerdings möchte ich hinunter ins Vinschgau nicht den "normalen" Weg über Schlinig nehmen, sondern endlich den Weg 8a über die Plantapatschhütte nach Burgeis checken.
Die ersten 20 Kilometer sind angenehm zum Einrollen geeignet. Es geht fast nur bergab und nach 45 Minuten erreichen wir das Gasthaus Val D'Uina. Trotz der gestrigen erhöhten Belastung erklimmen wir die Höhenmeter bis zum Einstieg in die Röhre in guter Form. Ein kurzer Tee- und Kaffeestop an der Alpe Uina Dadaint und wir sind in der Schlucht. Peter's große Augen bestimmen die nächste Stunde. 
Ein wirklich beeindruckender Pfad, der hier 1910 von Herrn Möhrle in den nackten Fels gesprengt wurde.
Beeindruckend und anstrengend, weil Fahren ist nicht! Wir schieben und tragen bis uns die halbe Röhre auf den Trail zum Schlinigpass ausspuckt. In der Höhe merken wir nun auch den gestrigen Tag. Zeit für Spaghetti al Ragu! Die Sesvenna-Hütte ist rappelvoll, das Personal trotzdem freundlich. Unser Essen dauert keine 15 Minuten und schmeckt heute doppelt lecker. Peter verweigert beim Anblick der Schiebepassage hoch zum Weg 8a dessen Besuch. Ich horche in mich hinein und bin eigentlich ganz froh. Es geht abwärts. In schneller Fahrt erreichen wir Schlinig und plötzlich öffnet sich ein Fenster im Trail. Vor uns liegt ein großer satt-grüner Teppich  das Vinschgau. Ein toller Ausblick! 
Heute haben wir keine Lust mehr auf Schotter, Steine, Trails und Forstwege. Es ist Samstag, die Bundesliga ruft. Wir nehmen die Passstraße über Taufers und Müstair nach Sta. Maria. Hoffentlich finden wir eine Unterkunft mit deutschem Fernsehsender -  der 1. FC Köln spielt in Stuttgart. 
*62 Kilometer  1.730 Höhenmeter  4:33 Stunden Fahrzeit*

*5. Tag  Sta. Maria im Münstertal  Lago di Cancano*
Der 1. FC Köln hat 3:2 gewonnen. Überragender Poldi. Nur noch 32 Spieltage bis zur Champions-League-Quali. Vor Glück kriegen wir unser Frühstück kaum runter. Und das ist wirklich gut im "Schweizerhof", in dem wir gestern abzusteigen beliebten. Allein der Essens"saal" verdient diesen Namen: 5 Meter hohe Decken, riesige Kristallleuchter, Antiquitäten als Mobiliar, unterwürfige Ober und viel "overdressed people". Zumindest, wenn ich so an uns herunterschaue. Man hat uns in eine Ecke gesetzt, wo wir die Augen und Nasen des gediegenen Publikums nicht beleidigen. Aber das Frühstück! Weltklasse! Wann kann man schon aus geschätzten 46 Sorten Müsli auswählen? 
Das ist dann auch das letzte Mal, dass wir heute wählen können. Der Umbrailpass, der sich mit über 1.100 Höhenmetern in den Weg stellt, ist ein Muss auf dem direkten Wege zur Bocchetta di Forcola. Kalt und windig, aber im oberen Teil sonnig, bietet der Umbrailpass heute einen tollen Rundumblick auf Stilfserjoch und die umliegenden Berge und Gletscher. In der Ferne leuchtet das Sommerskigebiet. Unter uns liegt Bormio. Peter hat schon 24 Stunden keine Spaghetti mehr gegessen. Wird Zeit. 
Die kommenden 280 Höhenmeter könnte man sich allerdings auch einfach satt"sehen". Wie eine Mondlandschaft breitet sich die Bergmatte unterhalb der Bocchetta vor uns aus. 
Der schmale Trail hinauf ist teilweise recht ausgesetzt und wir schieben vorsichtshalber oft. Drei knapp über zwanzig Jahre alte Typen mit Model-Maßen (max. 50 kg), die uns mit Packtaschen am Hinterrad und sicher über 20 kg Gepäck seit drei Tagen immer wieder begegnen und dann auch meistens überholen, können wir gerade noch so kurz vor dem Gipfel in Schach halten.
Auf der Bocchetta ist die Luft dünn. Wir sind auf fast 2.800m Höhe und lesen andächtig die Gedenktafel, die auf die bedauernswerten Soldaten verweist, die hier im Ersten Weltkrieg Stellung halten mussten. Auch heute sind die Stellungen noch gut zu erkennen. Die verfallene Kaserne in der Nähe lassen wir in der Abfahrt rechts liegen.
Der Downhill ins Val Forcola, der in der nächsten Stunde der Untergrund für unsere Stollenreifen ist, liegt vor uns. Wir haben hinunter zum Lago di Cancano einfach nur Spaß ohne Ende, genießen die zu vernichtenden 900 Höhenmeter und die grandiose Landschaft, durch die wir rollen.  Pünktlich zur Kaffeetafel sitzen wir in der Villa Valania, bestellen jeder zwei Stück leckeren Kuchen und spülen diesen mit reichlich Latte Macchiato herunter. Den Abend verbringen wir in der Sauna, genießen unser 4-Gänge-Menü und schlafen in dieser  Nacht so richtig gut. 
*31 Kilometer  1.550 Höhenmeter  3:31 Stunden Fahrzeit*

*6. Tag  Lago di Cancano  S-charl*
August 2005. Es schneit. Wir sitzen am Frühstückstisch und draußen spielt der Wind mit den Schneeflocken. Die Villa Valania liegt auf 1.900m, wir müssen jedoch über den Ofenpass und die Funtana da S-charl. Und die liegt auf 2.383m. Prima, das kann ja heiter werden. Als wir unsere Bikes fertigmachen, sehen wir jedoch, dass alles halb so schlimm ist. Die weiße Pracht ist nur bis ca. 2.500m liegen geblieben. Also Entwarnung. Alles wird gut.
Wir radeln locker unsere beiden mittlerweile vertrauten Seen Lago di Cancano und Lago di San Giacomo di Fraele entlang. Nach ca. 10 km biegen wir ins Val Mora und kurze Zeit später ins Val del Gallo ab. Es wird immer einsamer. Vor uns liegt ein breites Tal, bis zum Horizont übersät mit bis zu faustgroßen Steinen. Es ist kein Weg zu erkennen. Rechter Hand schlängelt sich ein Bach durch das Tal. Manchmal trennt er sich und findet einige Meter weiter wieder zusammen. Vereinzelt verlieren sich Reifenspuren im sehr groben Gestein. Eine Woche vorher habe ich von einem Bären gelesen, der nach vielen Jahren wieder zurück in diese Gegend gefunden hat. Die Geschichte kommt mir wieder in den Sinn. Hier bräuchte er sich nicht großartig anstrengen. Wir kommen nur mühsam vorwärts.
Eine halbe Stunde später haben wir es geschafft. Bei der Ponte Aqua del Gallo, einem Aquadukt aus der Römerzeit, finden wir unseren Weg wieder. Nach einigen Metern stoßen wir auf den östlichen Canyon des Lago di Livigno. An seiner rechten Hangkante radeln wir einige hundert Meter entlang. Unter uns der smaragdgrüne Livigno-See. Der schmale Pfad ist teilweise sehr ausgesetzt. Ab und zu ziehen wir es vor, unsere Bikes zu schieben. Zu gefährlich. Ein Sturz hätte den freien Fall in den ca. 50m tiefer liegenden Canyon zur Folge. In der Ferne sehen wir die Staumauer des Sees. Wir biegen nach Norden ab und erklimmen in zahlreichen Trailserpentinen die Alpe del Gallo und Jufplaun. Es wird wieder kälter, 6 Grad und ein unangenehmer Wind
empfangen uns an der Buffalora. Trockene Unterwäsche, frisches Trikot: wir rauschen hinunter zur Ofenpassstraße. 
Peter fährt immer noch in kurzer Hose. Meine Frage "Ist dir nicht kalt?" beantwortet er mit "Nö, ist ok. Angenehm."  6 Tage Abhärtung zeigen ihre Wirkung. 
Trotzdem gibt's am Ofenpass Spaghetti und etwas Warmes zu trinken. Wir trocknen unsere nassen Sachen. Die letzten Kilometer warten auf uns. Wir kurbeln hinauf zur Alp da Munt und weiter zur Funtana da S-charl. 
Den letzten Trail hinunter zur Alp Astras kosten wir in vollem Bewusstsein aus, dass diese einzigartige Woche sich dem Ende zuneigt. 30 Minuten später beenden wir unseren letzten Tourentag vor dem Hotel Crusch Alba. 
Ein Blick auf die Temperaturanzeige am Hotel verrät: August 2005. 5 Grad. Es hat sich nicht viel geändert.
*44 Kilometer  1.100 Höhenmeter  3:47 Stunden Fahrzeit*

*Fazit:  * _Eine landschaftlich wunderschöne und beeindruckende Bikewoche. Vielleicht die beste, die ich bisher erlebt habe. Sicher hätte es ein paar Grad wärmer sein können, der August 2005 gab jedoch leider nicht mehr her. Es war (fast) immer trocken und meistens sonnig, die Bedingungen daher zum Biken ideal. Jeder Tag hatte mindestens ein absolutes Highlight zu bieten: Val Mora, Torri di Fraele, Val Viola, der Berninapass und das Val Roseg, das Val D'Uina, die Bocchetta di Forcola, Lago di Cancano und Lago San Giacomo di Fraele, das Val del Gallo und die Alpe del Gallo, Funtana da S-charl  Ich könnte endlos weiter aufzählen.
Die Trails waren vom Allerfeinsten und der Trailanteil sehr hoch. Besonders hervorzuheben sind hier der Berninatrail, der Trail vom Lago da Val Viola zur Alpe Campo, die Trails am Schlinigpass und durch das Val Mora sowie die Forcola- und Val del Gallo-Trails. Keiner wirklich schwer, aber alle flowig und mit hohem Spaßfaktor.
Die Unterkünfte hatten immer etwas Individuelles, was sie vom Standard abhob. Die Rifugios waren von der Qualität "top" (Villa Valania) bis "unterirdisch" (Rifugio Val Viola).
Der Abenteuerfaktor war ungewöhnlich hoch. Manchmal nur in den eigenen Gedanken vorhanden ("der Bär am Val del Gallo"), meistens jedoch aufgrund der geringen Anzahl der Biker relativ einsam und nicht so überlaufen. Was aber vielleicht auch am Wetter lag. Mit Wanderern hatten wir überhaupt keine Probleme. 
Mit insgesamt 354 Kilometern, 8.200 Höhenmetern und einer Fahrzeit von 28 Stunden hatte diese Woche durchaus Alpencrosscharakter. Und da wir den Alpenhauptkamm zweimal überquert haben auch per definitionem._

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Derk (25. August 2005)

Hallo,

im Gegensatz zu anderen finde ich den vorstehenden Bericht über diese Schweiz-Tour sehr interessant. In 2006 will ich mich auch dort herumtreiben, entsprechende Gewichtsabnahme und Konditionszunahme voraussetzend.

Gruß aus Köln
Derk


----------



## Stefan_SIT (26. August 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> im Gegensatz zu anderen finde ich den vorstehenden Bericht über diese Schweiz-Tour sehr interessant. In 2006 will ich mich auch dort herumtreiben, entsprechende Gewichtsabnahme und Konditionszunahme voraussetzend.
> Gruß aus Köln
> Derk


Welche anderen?   
Du kannst dir übrigens auch Fotos hier in meinem Album anschauen. Ich lade immer, wenn ich Zeit habe, welche hoch. Unser Webmaster schafft es dann auch hoffentlich heute mit dem Upload der pdf ...

Schönes Wochenende und

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (26. August 2005)

HAllo,

unter

http://de.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/kr...done=http://de.photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos

habe ich die Fotos gespeichert, die ich in Vorfreude auf die 2006-er Tour aus dem Internet gezogen habe. Diese geben Ansichten des fraglichen Gebiets wieder.

Also, spassig wird es sein, den Bernina-Pass von Norden kommend zu umfahren  durch das Val da Fain und dann den La Stretta-Pass zu befahren/in Richtung Livigno herabzuklettern.

Das nur so mal als Anregung.  

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Stefan_SIT (26. August 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> ...  den Bernina-Pass von Norden kommend zu umfahren  durch das Val da Fain und dann den La Stretta-Pass zu befahren/in Richtung Livigno herabzuklettern....


Val da Fain habe ich für das kommende Jahr auf dem "Plan". Von Norden *kommend*? Wohin soll's denn vom Val da Fain gehen? Welche Täler verbindet der La Stretta? Bzw. von wo nach wo geht der? Oder meinst du vielleicht den Scaletta? Habe nämlich gerade keine Karte zur Hand ...

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Derk (26. August 2005)

Das Tal Val da Fain endet mit dem Pass La Stretta; es führt dort dann ein Schmugglerpfad herab zu der Straße nach Livigno. Diesen Pfad kann man aber nicht mehr herabfahren; man muß dann schon - Rad auf den Schultern - klettern. Es hat einige Fotos davon in meiner Sammlung !!!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (26. August 2005)

Ah, jetzt, ja! Schaue ich mir heute abend auf der Karte an. Sieht sehr interessant aus. Teilweise schon recht ausgesetzt. Nächstes Jahr!   
Bild "Livigno-La Stretta-Valda Fain 20" dürte allerdings fast schon fast im Unterengadin (Nähe S-chanf) sein. Die Brücke habe ich nämlich auch fotografiert (und vorher 10 Minuten darauf gewartet, dass eine Bahn drüberfährt; die dann auch kam, als ich den Fotoapparat wieder verstaut hatte).   

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## on any sunday (29. August 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> im Gegensatz zu anderen finde ich den vorstehenden Bericht über diese Schweiz-Tour sehr interessant. In 2006 will ich mich auch dort herumtreiben, entsprechende Gewichtsabnahme und Konditionszunahme voraussetzend.
> 
> ...



Im Gegensatz zu anderen erkenne ich meistens Ironie und die Bedeutung von Smileys.   

Zurück zum Thema "Warum es in der Schweiz so schön ist" . Ich hätte da auch ein paar Fotos von anno 1987, noch vollkommen analog aufgenommen mit einer antiken Minox und mit einem fast genauso alten Diascanner digitalisiert, also keine Kommentare zu der Qualität.    Und hätte ich nicht vergessen am Septimerpass den Selbstauslöser wieder zu entmachten  , wären es auch ein paar mehr geworden.

Blick aus dem Zelt aufs Berninamassiv





Expedition ins Val Rosegg. Nein, das ist kein Retro Look, das ist orschinal.   











Auf den Julierpass ? hatte ich mich auch gequält, um es den alten Römern nachzumachen und über den Septimerpass heimwärts zu streben. 









Leckere Schweizer Seenplatte mit allem!   





Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Enrgy (29. August 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Die Brücke habe ich nämlich auch fotografiert (und vorher 10 Minuten darauf gewartet, dass eine Bahn drüberfährt; die dann auch kam, als ich den Fotoapparat wieder verstaut hatte).
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Ist doch wie an der Bahnschranke: Man kommt angefahren, denkt, ach, Zug kommt gleich, kannste den Motor anlassen. Dann kommt natürlich KEIN Zug. ALso entschließt man sich, die Karre doch auszustellen und was passiert - de Zoch kütt!!
Da ich fast immer dieses Glück habe, mach ich es jetzt so: kurz ranfahren und wenn ich weiter will (Schranke soll endlich hochgehen), Motor aus und der Zug kommt angerollt...  

Aber dort nur 10 min zu warten, daß ein Zug kommt, ist schon gelinde gesagt blauäugig. Das ist ja nicht der Kölner Hauptbahnhof. Mit etwas mehr Pech hättest du nen halben Tag warten können...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (29. August 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> ... Aber dort nur 10 min zu warten, daß ein Zug kommt, ist schon gelinde gesagt blauäugig. Das ist ja nicht der Kölner Hauptbahnhof. Mit etwas mehr Pech hättest du nen halben Tag warten können...


Ne, ne, auf der Strecke fahren die Züge schon ein- bis zweimal pro Stunde. ich habe halt auf mein Glück gesetzt - und hätte (fast) gewonnen.  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## wogru (1. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
es gehört ja eigentlich nicht in diesen Thread, aber da Stefan_SIT dabei war kann man es ja mal gelten lassen.
Wir haben gestern bei dem schönen Wetter zu viert eine kleine nette Tour an die Dhünntalsperre unternommen.  
2005-08-31 Dhünntalsperre 
Der einzige ältere Herr, der wegen des hohen Tempos der anderen drei "Wahnsinnigen" gestöhnt hat, will hier nicht namentlich genannt werden


----------



## Stefan_SIT (1. September 2005)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> ... Der einzige ältere Herr, der wegen des hohen Tempos der anderen drei "Wahnsinnigen" gestöhnt hat, will hier nicht namentlich genannt werden


Genau! Lass' mich da raus ...  
Tourenprofil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (1. September 2005)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Der einzige ältere Herr, der wegen des hohen Tempos der anderen drei "Wahnsinnigen" gestöhnt hat, will hier nicht namentlich genannt werden



Genau, wäre er mit anderen älteren Herren später gefahren, wäre das Tempo altersgemäß gewesen, wäre er halt nur im Dunkeln nach Hause gekommen, wäre bei Nachtblindheit schlecht gewesen.    Dafür wären die Bilder malerischer gewesen

Abendrot ist des alten Mannes Tod.   






Wer fährt da eigentlich mit diesem antiken San Andreas rum.   

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## wogru (2. September 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wer fährt da eigentlich mit diesem antiken San Andreas rum.
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Michael


Du weißt doch wie es ist, alte Leute können sich nur wer von ihren liebgewonnenen Fahrrädern trennen. Und außerdem, so lange es fährt und nicht nur hinterher kann man es ja noch nehmen


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. September 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wer fährt da eigentlich mit diesem antiken San Andreas rum.
> ...


Ein Arbeitskollege aus Lindlar ("old man = old bike"). Interesse?   

Stefan


----------



## on any sunday (2. September 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Arbeitskollege aus Lindlar ("old man = old bike"). Interesse?
> 
> Stefan


Ooch nö, ich steh eher auf young girls als auf old man. Und old bikes habe ich selber genug.


----------



## _Anja_ (6. September 2005)

Ein leicht verspätetes Dankeschön an Gabi für die Mädelstour. War ja recht gemütlich, hat aber Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (6. September 2005)

Hallo,
ich denke mal, Gabi schreibt auch noch was. Trotzdem hier schon mal die Bilder 
von der Mädels-on-Bike-Tour.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlgabi (6. September 2005)

geschrieben hab ich schon im anderen Thread, da wo's hingehört   

aber gemütlich geht es auf den Mädeltouren eigentlich meistens zu. Zum Heizen fahr ich bei den Herren mit   - man muss halt Prioritäten setzen . . .


----------



## Stefan_SIT (6. September 2005)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> ...geschrieben hab ich schon im anderen Thread, da wo's hingehört   ...


Sorry, hatte mich "verirrt" ...


----------



## wogru (7. September 2005)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber gemütlich geht es auf den Mädeltouren eigentlich meistens zu. Zum Heizen fahr ich bei den Herren mit   - man muss halt Prioritäten setzen . . .


Nun gut, heizen kann man ja nur wenn der weiße Hai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mit der blauen Gefahr uns verläßt und zur Erholung etwas Straße fährt  . Kaum ist er weg steigt Vmax auf 63 km/h


----------



## mikel.j (7. September 2005)

Wie Wolfgang, bei Dir ist 63 Km/h schon Vmax, ich dachte immer da hat man noch Luft und schaltet erst einmal auf das kleinste Ritzel ...


----------



## wogru (7. September 2005)

Ich sagte ja auch nur das die Geschwindigkeit steigt, nach oben war noch viel Platz, aber haben ja nur rollen lassen !!


----------



## _Anja_ (8. September 2005)

Nebenbei... das Wetter soll ja wieder schlecht werden, aber fährt irgendwer am Wochenende?


----------



## wogru (8. September 2005)

_Anja_ schrieb:
			
		

> Nebenbei... das Wetter soll ja wieder schlecht werden, aber fährt irgendwer am Wochenende?


Also ich bin Schönwetterfahrer, das sagt hoffentlich alles zum Wochenende   !! Und bevor ich noch einen Meter fahre muss meine Schaltung komplett neu eingestellt werden


----------



## stahlgabi (8. September 2005)

Hast Du denn wenigstens schon nen Termin ??

Das Eifgental wartet noch auf Mikel + Dich . . .


----------



## wogru (8. September 2005)

Bin gestern nicht zu telefonieren gekommen. Ich denke wenn beim Michael im Bikeshop anrufe könnte es schneller gehen. 
Wie Eifgental ?? Wann denn ? Heute morgen oder am Wochenende ??


----------



## stahlgabi (9. September 2005)

. . . Haaaalt - da gibt es noch keinen genauen Termin für - das war ne weitere Anregung für unseren netten WoGaMi-Treff   

Heute und morgen kann ich ja leider   nicht, da ich für ne mittlere Horde Chicken Wings u.ä. vorbereiten muß und am Sonntag ist es zu voll.

Und dann ist der weiße Hai in Urlaub . . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (9. September 2005)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> . . . Haaaalt - da gibt es noch keinen genauen Termin für - das war ne weitere Anregung für unseren netten WoGaMi-Treff
> 
> Heute und morgen kann ich ja leider   nicht, da ich für ne mittlere Horde Chicken Wings u.ä. vorbereiten muß und am Sonntag ist es zu voll.
> 
> Und dann ist der weiße Hai in Urlaub . . . .


Dann kann es ja etwas dauern bevor die GaWoMi wieder fahren. Wochenende ist bei mir eh voll, muss Chicken Wings essen gehen und diverse Innenstädte besuchen.
Mein Fahrrad ist inzwischen weg um soll zum WE wieder da sein, dann kann ich nächste Woche wieder mit voller Power fahren, es sei denn es regnet   
Wenn der weisse Hai wieder an Land ist haben wir eine Woche zum Fahren. Dann bin ich erst einmal kurz weg, dann kurz hier, dann länger weg, dann etwas wieder hier, da kann ich aber nicht wegen der ganzen Weihnachtsfeiern und überhaupt finde ich es dann zu nass und kalt um noch zu fahren. Ich will ja nicht krank werden bevor ich wieder weg bin.


----------



## indian (11. September 2005)

_Anja_ schrieb:
			
		

> Nebenbei... das Wetter soll ja wieder schlecht werden, aber fährt irgendwer am Wochenende?



Logo! Das Wetter ist nie schlecht, höchstens der Reifen...

Grüße


----------



## mikel.j (11. September 2005)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> . . . Heute und morgen kann ich ja leider   nicht, da ich für ne mittlere Horde Chicken Wings u.ä. vorbereiten muß und am Sonntag ist es zu voll. . . .


´

Die Chicken Wings waren super lecker und heute am Sonntag ist es zu naß ...   

Und was den Reifen angeht, es geht nichts über Slicks   

Gruß
Sharky


----------



## _Anja_ (12. September 2005)

indian schrieb:
			
		

> Logo! Das Wetter ist nie schlecht, höchstens der Reifen...



Reifen war gut (naja, bis auf eine _sehr_ schlammige Stelle, da half dann nur noch Absteigen), und das Wetter... Also ehrlich, ich fahr' gern bei Nieselregen! Keine Mücken, kein Sonnenbrand, und man kommt nicht so ins Schwitzen...
Nebenbei: Fangopackungen sollen ja soo gesund sein.


----------



## wogru (13. September 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Gruß
> Sharky



@ mikel.j: Sharky ?? Das weisse Teil im Meer heißt *Moby Dick * !!!!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (16. September 2005)

IFMA-Eintrittskarte zu verschenken! Wer Interesse hat, kann mich unter 0173-576 1038 erreichen. Ich bring' sie übrigens nicht vorbei - also nur an Selbstabholer ...   
Wer kein Interesse an der IFMA hat, aber mal vier Tage lang für umme das Streckennetz des VRS (also auch der KVB) kennenlernen möchte, kann sie auch dafür nutzen.   

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. September 2005)

Am kommenden Sonntag, den 25. September, führen wir von 10:00 bis ca. 14:00 Uhr einen "Practise on Trail-"Fahrtechnikkurs durch. Für diesen Kurs sind noch *drei * Plätze frei!
Nähere Informationen und Kursinhalte findet ihr hier: MTB-Fahrtechnikkurs 3  

Anmeldungen sind noch bis Samstagmittag oder kurzfristig unter 0173-5761038 möglich.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## _Anja_ (25. September 2005)

Schön war's! SIT-Fahrtechniktraining 25.09.2005.


10 Leute hatten sich heute morgen auf dem Parkplatz im Milchborntal eingefunden: Helmut, Georg, Manfred, Stefan, Guido, Judith, Martin, meine Wenigkeit und natürlich unsere bewährten Guides Holger und Ingo. Eigentlich war Stefan H. als zweiter Guide eingeplant gewesen, aber der fiel wegen eines Arbeitsunfalls beim Anziehen seiner Hose aus.

Nach einer kurzen Vorstellrunde (bei der wir erfahren haben, dass die Spanne zwischen jüngsten und ältestem Mitglied stolze 31 Jahre beträgt), ging es auf zum ersten Platten bzw. Trail, einer schönen grober-Schotter-und-spitze-Steine-Piste am Coxer Weiher (?). Wegen besagten Plattens fiel das Üben an diesem Trail direkt etwas länger aus, vor allem der Uphill-Teil. 
Nachdem alle schön warmgefahren und der Platten geflickt waren, ging es weiter zu einem "Wir üben Stufen fahren!"-Trail, also Sattel runter und immer schön das Gewicht nach hinten verlagern. Holger hatte dazu, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, einen recht graphischen Vergleich, der etwas mit Pobacken bzw. dem Spalt zwischen selbigen auf der einen Seite und dem Hinterrad auf der anderen zu tun hatte und den ich jetzt nicht wiederholen möchte.
Während wir an der Stufe übten (nur eine einzelne, die dafür aber 30-40 cm hoch war), filmte Holger wie wild und jeder von uns wurde anschließend einzeln herzitiert, um sich in einem Beratungsgespräch unter vier Augen die Kritik - Verzeihung: Verbesserungsvorschläge - unseres Guides anzuhören.
Indes bretterten die anderen munter weiter den Trail runter. Das Ganze hat etwas von Kinderspielplatz: Rauf auf die Rutsche - runterrutschen. Rauf auf die Rutsche - runter. Und nicht drängeln, sondern dem Vordermann so viel Zeit lassen, wie er braucht, um Mut zu fassen. 

Nach der Stufe und einer kurzen Verpflegungspause am Parkplatz ging es weiter zu Herausforderung Nr. 3: Treppenstufen am Kadettenweiher. Der Trick hierbei ist, wie uns unsere Guides erklärten, nicht zu langsam zu fahren. Man hat dann allerdings ein Problem, wenn die Gabel ungefedert ist. Oder, wie Ingo es ausdrückte: Diese Stufen haben, wie man beim Runterfahren schnell bemerkt, eine bestimmte Frequenz. Stufe Stufe Stufe StuStuStuStu BREMSEN! 
Und dann rechts am Ufer entlang und zum Schluss einen kurzen, aber knackigen Anstieg hoch, den man mit ausreichend Schwung tatsächlich bewältigen kann. 
Da wir schon in der Gegend waren, bot sich der Wurzel-Trail auf der anderen Seite des Weihers für die nächste Fahrübung an. Uphill eine eindeutige Herausforderung (wir haben geschoben), downhill stellt man nur wieder einmal fest, wie schön es wäre, eine funktionierende Federgabel zu haben.

Und last but not least: Letzter und spaßigster Trail war eine vergleichsweise steile Downhill-Strecke irgendwo in der Pampa. Seit dem Wurzel-Trail hatten wir uns in zwei Gruppen aufgeteilt: Eine Wellnessgruppe und eine normale.  Erstere fuhr den unteren Teil des Trails (der allerdings direkt mit einem psychologisch ungünstigen Einstieg begann, sehr Rutsche-mäßig), letztere fing 100 Meter weiter oben am eigentlichen Einstieg an. Ich muss sagen, ohne das, was ich bis dahin an Tipps mitgenommen hatte (insbesondere die Sache mit den Pobacken) wäre mir der Trail wahrscheinlich schwer gefallen, denn nach
einem kurzen harmlosen Stück wurde es doch _relativ_ steil. Und man lernt den Vorteil eines Sattel-Schnellspanners schätzen, denn die Anfahrt zum oberen Einstieg gestaltete sich zwar weniger steil, machte das aber durch ihre Länge wieder wett. Also noch einmal das Spiel: Rauffahren - Sattel runter - runterbrettern - Sattel hoch - rauffahren. Wem da nicht die Oberschenkel brannten, dem ist wohl nicht mehr beizukommen.
Wir waren noch muter bei diesem Spielchen, als uns Gabi über den Weg lief - und promt den Trail mitfuhr. Wär' doch auch mal eine schöne Übung für die Mädelsrunde, oder, Gabi? 

Tja, und das war's dann auch schon - gut vier Stunden waren wir unterwegs, das Wetter hat sich trotz gelegentlicher Regen-Androhungen gehalten, die Trails waren trocken und die Stimmung super. Alle sind auf ihre Kosten gekommen, und das absolut Geniale an der Hardt ist ja: Man fährt die schönsten Trails, biegt dann unten um eine Ecke - und ist am Parkplatz im Milchborntal. Echt unglaublich.


----------



## Montana (25. September 2005)

Also ich kann mich Anjas Worten nur anschliessen. 

Meine Meinung dazu steht natürlich auch im guestbook von Sportsinteam  

Hallo Holger und Ingo , danke noch mal auf diesem Weg für den hervorragenden Fahrtechnikurs Teil 3. Hat wieder super viel Spass gemacht und ungeheuer viel gebracht. Bei den Treppen bin ich vor 2 Monaten noch gescheitert . Jetzt gings. Hurra   ! Die zu fahrenden Schlüsselstellen waren nicht ohne , aber nach fachkundiger Anweisung zu meiner grossen Überraschung doch fahrbar. Solltet íhr einen weiteren Teil anbieten bin ich gerne wieder dabei. Prädikat des Kurs : Sehr empfehlenswert.   

Übrigens es war eine gut gemischte Gruppe , lauter sehr nette Leute. 

VG Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (25. September 2005)

_Anja_ schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich war Stefan H. als zweiter Guide eingeplant gewesen, aber der fiel wegen eines Arbeitsunfalls beim Anziehen seiner Hose aus.



Hoffe es ist nichts ernsthaft im Reißverschluss verklemmt gewesen


----------



## Susi=Sorglos (25. September 2005)

_Anja_ schrieb:
			
		

> Schön war's! SIT-Fahrtechniktraining 25.09.2005.
> 
> 
> Alle sind auf ihre Kosten gekommen!



Ganz schön teurer Spaß! 39,- 
Wenigstens haben die für 4Stunden 390,- verdient!
Greetz Susi


----------



## _Anja_ (26. September 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe es ist nichts ernsthaft im Reißverschluss verklemmt gewesen



Wir beten für ihn, Delgado.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (26. September 2005)

Susi=Sorglos schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz schön teurer Spaß! 39,-
> Wenigstens haben die für 4Stunden 390,- verdient!
> Greetz Susi


Bei Bedarf bieten wir auch Kurse in den Grundrechenarten an.

@Montana und Anja: Im Namen von Ingo und Holger danke für die "Blumen" 

Ride On!
Stefan

P.S.: Das war's dann auch in diesem Jahr mit den Fahrtechnikkursen von SportsInTeam. Wir hoffen, es hat euch Spaß gemacht und wir sehen uns vielleicht zu unserren MTB-Tourentagen. Auf ein Neues im nächsten Jahr ...


----------



## Montana (26. September 2005)

Hallo Stefan, ja der Kurs war schon sehr gut. Ich denke ihr solltet sowas ruhig 1 mal im Quartal anbieten. Trailtechniken kann man immer üben   und wenns einem so nett erklärt wird machts umso mehr Spass   

Wann findet denn der SIT - Tourentag statt ? 
Wann gibt es euer Programm für 2006 ?

VG Guido 



			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Bedarf bieten wir auch Kurse in den Grundrechenarten an.
> 
> @Montana und Anja: Im Namen von Ingo und Holger danke für die "Blumen"
> 
> ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (27. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stefan, ja der Kurs war schon sehr gut. Ich denke ihr solltet sowas ruhig 1 mal im Quartal anbieten. Trailtechniken kann man immer üben   und wenns einem so nett erklärt wird machts umso mehr Spass    ...
> VG Guido


Hallo Guido,
es freut mich, dass es euch gefallen hat. Da sich jedoch das Biken für die meisten auf die Monate Mai bis September beschränkt (warum eigentlich    ), werden wir es wohl auch in 2006 so halten, dass wir jeden Kurs einmal anbieten. Sollte allerdings die Nachfrage das Angebot (max. 8 Plätze pro Kurs) überschreiten, werden wir sicher über einen Zusatzkurs nachdenken. Was wir nächstes Jahr allerdings ganz sicher im Programm haben werden, ist ein Wochenende im Bikepark in Willingen. Da könntest du es dann mal etwas länger "krachen" lassen.  


			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wann findet denn der SIT - Tourentag statt ?
> Wann gibt es euer Programm für 2006 ?
> VG Guido


Wir planen im Moment den 15. oder 16. Oktober. Näheres demnächst hier in unserem Newsbereich oder über unseren Newsletter 
Das Angebot 2006 kommt Ende November/Anfang Dezember. Die Benachrichtigungen verschicken wir dann über unseren Newsletter. Es wird auf jeden Fall einige neue tolle Angebote geben!   

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. September 2005)

Hallöle,
der nächste (und für dieses Jahr letzte *große*) SIT-MTB-Tourentag findet am 16. Oktober 2005 statt.
Es werden wieder mindestens drei Touren unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgrades angeboten. Nähere Informationen ab Dienstag hier 

Ride On! und ein schönes, langes Wochenende auf dem Bike
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (6. Oktober 2005)

Nähere Infos zum SIT-MTB-Tourentag am 16. Oktober sind online! 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## wogru (11. Oktober 2005)

10 Uhr Treffen, Ingo als Guide   Wie soll denn das gehen oder meint ihr einen anderen Ingo als ich jetzt meine ?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. Oktober 2005)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> 10 Uhr Treffen, Ingo als Guide   Wie soll denn das gehen oder meint ihr einen anderen Ingo als ich jetzt meine ?


Nicht 10:00 Uhr treffen, sondern losfahren!   
Das mit Ingo ist kein Problem, wir fahren ihn gemeinsam wecken.   
Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## stahlgabi (11. Oktober 2005)

Das mit Ingo geht doch ganz einfach:

ich lade ihn zum Frühstück ein . . . wo es umsonst was zu essen gibt, ist er doch immer dabei   
(Wolfgang - ich weiß, jetzt willst Du auch kommen   )


----------



## wogru (11. Oktober 2005)

stahlgabi schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit Ingo geht doch ganz einfach:
> 
> ich lade ihn zum Frühstück ein . . . wo es umsonst was zu essen gibt, ist er doch immer dabei
> (Wolfgang - ich weiß, jetzt willst Du auch kommen   )


Ingo, Essen, Einladung   Gibt es Spaghettata ?
Ich kann so früh nicht, liege zur Frühstückszeit noch im Bett und sehe mir Formel 1 in Shanghai oder bzw. und MotoGp in Australien an, danach springe ich aufs Rad und muss zum Treffpunkt


----------



## RICO (13. Oktober 2005)

Mal was anderes,
hab gestern im Gladbacher Marktplatz gelesen, dass im alten Per Velo Laden, am Samstag ein neuer Bike Shop eröffnet. Freibier und Schnittchen sind angekündigt. Werde mal vorbeischauen und schauen wer das ist!
Nennt sich www.bike-fabrik.de Kennt die schon einer?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (13. Oktober 2005)

RICO schrieb:
			
		

> ... Freibier und Schnittchen  ...


Ja nee is' klar, ne?!


----------



## wogru (13. Oktober 2005)

RICO schrieb:
			
		

> ... Freibier und Schnittchen sind angekündigt....QUOTE]
> Wie Schnittchen ?? Dann schaue ich doch auch mal mittags vorbei, spart mir das Einkaufen heute.


----------



## JürgenK (13. Oktober 2005)

Susi=Sorglos schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz schön teurer Spaß! 39,-
> Wenigstens haben die für 4Stunden 390,- verdient!
> Greetz Susi



Ich denke, wenn man etwas geschäftsmäßig betreibt ist es nur ligitim das  man auch Geld dafür bekommt. Ich kenne Stefan zwar nicht, aber ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, daß er jemanden zwingt an den angebotenen Kursen teilzunehmen.   Desweiteren würde ich seine "Werbung in eigener Sache" hier im Forum als zurückhaltend und angemessen bezeichnen.

......bekommen wir nicht alle Geld für unsere Arbeit  


Viele Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
habe mich angemeldet, ich hoffe es ist noch ein Plätzchen frei 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Stefan_SIT (14. Oktober 2005)

Moin, Moin,
*Anmeldeschluss für die lange Singletrailrunde am 16. Oktober 2005 (SIT-MTB-Tourentag) ist heute mittag, 12 Uhr! Danach geht leider nix mehr ...*
Jede(r), der/die sich schriftlich über [email protected] oder [email protected] angemeldet hat, hat auch eine Bestätigung erhalten. 
Den Info-Eintrag im LMB werde ich daher um 12:00 Uhr löschen. Eine vielleicht benötigte Anfahrtbeschreibung könnt ihr von unserer Webseite ---> "Anfahrtskizze" downloaden.

Wir bitten euch, am Sonntag pünktlich zu sein, da wir ohne allzu große Verzögerungen starten wollen.

Zieht euch was Nettes an - der Kölner Stadtanzeiger kommt mit einer Sport- und Fotoredakteurin.   

Bei Rückfragen bitte kurz anrufen: 0173-5761038.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## wogru (14. Oktober 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Zieht euch was Nettes an - der Kölner Stadtanzeiger kommt mit einer Sport- und Fotoredakteurin.
> ...


Oh Presse, dann gehe ich vorher zum Friseur


----------



## Schildbürger (14. Oktober 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Moin,
> *Anmeldeschluss für die lange Singletrailrunde am 16. Oktober 2005 (SIT-MTB-Tourentag) ist heute mittag, 12 Uhr! Danach geht leider nix mehr ...*
> Jede(r), der/die sich schriftlich über [email protected] oder [email protected] angemeldet hat, hat auch eine Bestätigung erhalten.
> ...
> ...


Das ist Schade, da es sich erst Morgen entscheidet, ob ich So. fahren kann. Jetzt geht's ja nicht mehr.   Viel Spass.  
Vielleicht schickt mir jemand einen GPS-Track von der oder den Runden.


----------



## FranG (15. Oktober 2005)

RICO schrieb:
			
		

> Mal was anderes,
> hab gestern im Gladbacher Marktplatz gelesen, dass im alten Per Velo Laden, am Samstag ein neuer Bike Shop eröffnet. Freibier und Schnittchen sind angekündigt. Werde mal vorbeischauen und schauen wer das ist!
> Nennt sich www.bike-fabrik.de Kennt die schon einer?



Zwar OT, aber ja!
Die beiden Inhaber kommen aus dem Umfeld der Kölner Fahrradkurriere und sind ziemlich fahrradverrückt und können wohl auch sehr gut Schrauben! 
Geh' halt mal hin.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Fungrisu (16. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
es war heute supi Wetter, nette Leute und eine sehr schöne Gegend. Aber leider habe ich die Trials vermisst die uns versprochen worden sind!!! Die Gruppe die mit Rico gefahren ist hat wohl die ganzen Trials verpasst.

SCHADE   

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Montana (16. Oktober 2005)

Hallo   , die trails sind wir doch mit Holger gefahren    VG Guido



			
				Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> es war heute supi Wetter, nette Leute und eine sehr schöne Gegend. Aber leider habe ich die Trials vermisst die uns versprochen worden sind!!! Die Gruppe die mit Rico gefahren ist hat wohl die ganzen Trials verpasst.
> 
> SCHADE
> ...


----------



## Marco_Lev (16. Oktober 2005)

eine sehr gelungene tour war das heute. die uphills wurden größtenteils auf asphalt bewältigt, und vernichtet wurden die höhenmeter auf schönen trails.
bis auf den einen sturz alles sehr gut abgelaufen!
danke für die schöne tour, wenn ich jetzt nur wüßte wie der gruppenleiter der krabbelgruppe hieß   

gruß marco


----------



## blitzfitz (16. Oktober 2005)

Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> HDie Gruppe die mit Rico gefahren ist hat wohl die ganzen Trials verpasst.



Ja, in der Tat waren die Trails etwas ungleichmäßig verteilt. Die richtig schönen Schmankerln gab es im letzten Drittel der Tour. Da war die Gruppe aber leider nur noch fünf Fahrer groß.

Ansonsten kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen: idyllische Landschaften, nette Leute, Super-Wetter.   

Und natürlich ein Kompliment an den Last-Minute Guide Rico, für den es sicherlich nicht ganz einfach war.  

Ciao,
      Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (16. Oktober 2005)

Zunächst noch einmal vielen Dank auf diesen Weg an *SIT* für die Durchführung des Tourentags am 16.10.2005. Klarerweise fuhr ich traditionsgemäss die _leichte_  Tour mit. 

_Indian Summer - Ride _ - Herrlichstes Herbst Wetter - Derk schrieb irgendwo anders vom Kaiserwetter und er hat 100 % recht damit . 

Wir fuhren zunächst relaxed eine Zeit lang über breite Forstwege im Osten des Königsforst um dann über nette unkomplizierte aber reizvolle Singletrails in den Westen zurückzukehren und von dort wieder einen herausfordernden Anstieg zum Tütberg zu bewältigen. Nun gings _wellness-gemäss_ flowig über schmale Wege in das Sülztal hinunter und dort über technisch sehr interessante uphill trails zum Lüderich hinauf . Nach einer erfrischenden Kaffee und Kuchenpause im Golfclub - Bistro gings dann wieder ins Tal , dort dann am Fluss entlang , wieder über klasse uphilltrails Richtung Bensberg , dort durch die Stadt zum Parkplatz zurück und von dort zum Klausmann   

Mein Resume : 1 A Organisation   - Danke an alle bei SIT - besonderen Dank an _unsere_ guides Holger und Ingo - viele  (für mich) neue Wege - super nette Leute - Schwiegkeitsgrad war meiner Meinung nach fast mittel (Strecken - Länge : 37 km und ca. 660 Höhenmeter ) ... aber die Krönung des Ganzen war die Riesencurrywurst im Klausmann    

Ich bin auf jeden Fall beim nächsten Mal wieder dabei und werde das übrige SIT Programm sehr aufmerksam verfolgen. 

Viele Grüsse aus Köln 

Guido

Nachfolgend noch die Grafiken meiner GPS - Aufzeichnungen

*Indian Summer Tour in 2 D*





*
Der Lüderich und das Sülztal in 3 D*


----------



## dietbaum (17. Oktober 2005)

auch von mir recht herzlichen Dank für die Planung und Durchführung der sonnigen SiT Herbsttour und für Holgers unermüdlichen Einsatz die Gruppe zusammen zu halten.  Der ausgezeichneten Beschreibung von 'Montana', der mit seinem 'Geko' die Tour aktenkundig gemacht hat,  kann ich mich nur anschließen. 
Besonders erfreulich war, daß es  in der 'Krabbelgruppe' offensichtliche keine Altersdiskriminierung gab 
Sonnige Tage noch
Dieter


----------



## wogru (17. Oktober 2005)

So, genug über Holger und seine Krabbelgruppe gelesen   Laßt Bilder Worte sprechen !! Das Hauptfeld geführt von Stefan und Gabi war schließlich auch unterwegs. Einige Fotos sind leider unscharf, daran erkenn man aber das hohe Tempo der Gruppe


----------



## Marco_Lev (17. Oktober 2005)

der vollständigkeit halber, kann man hier die schönste der drei touren bestaunen   





Gesamtlänge: 52,28km
Summe Steigungen:1160 m
Tourdauer: 5h 13min   

PS: sorry, ich weiß leider noch nicht wie man bilder kleiner macht   

gruß marco


----------



## Solanum (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo 
Auch mir hat die Tour am Sonntag wirklich gut gefallen. Ich bin froh dass ich mitgefahren bin. Ich hoffe, dass ich im nächsten Jahr (ohhh ist das noch lange  ) wieder dabei sein kann. Ich war abends echt kaput und habe bestens geschafen  ...

Dank und Lob an alle Organisatoren und natürlich deren Helfer.

Liebe Grüße Solanum


----------



## Manni (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe die Photos der schweren Runde in mein Photoalbum gestellt. 
Bis zur nächsten Tour. 

Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (18. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an alle Forummitglieder für die Teilnahme am SIT-MTB-Tourentag am 16. Oktober 2005. Wir hoffen, es hat euch gefallen, ihr habt schöne Stunden gehabt und vielleicht auch neue Wege kennengelernt.
Für das kleine Missgeschick bei der schweren Tour kann ich mich nur entschuldigen.
Der Kölner Stadtanzeiger war in Person einer Sport- und Fotoredakteurin mit auf Tour. Ihren und alle anderen Berichte und Fotos findet ihr hier .
Der Singletrail-Film, der während der Tour gedreht wurde, geht in den nächsten Tagen online. Habt ein wenig Geduld ...  

Ride On!
Stefan

P.S.: Über einen netten Eintrag in unserem Gästebuch  freuen wir uns immer.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (3. November 2005)

Moinsen,
am Sonntag haben Wolfgang @wogru, Peter und ich eine schöne Tour ins Naafbachtal recherchiert. 
Gestartet sind wir in Bensberg. Durch den oberen Königsforst und über einen netten Singletrail ging's von Forsbach runter nach Hoffnungsthal, auf dem Wanderweg 2 hinauf auf den Lüderich, über Bleifeld und Lüderich auf dem X22 runter nach Jexmühle. Über das Gut Windlöck weiter hinunter zum Schloss Auel und an der Agger entlang bis Kreuznaaf. Dann ging es hinein ins landschaftlich schöne Naafbachtal, das wir dann bis zur Naafsmühle auch ins Tal hineinfuhren. Auf der Strecke zwischen Kreuznaaf und Naafs Mühle passiert nicht wirklich viel - viele Kilometer, wenig Höhenmeter, verfahren unmöglich. Wir dehten um und nahmen dann ab Kreuznaaf den Weg über den Hitzhof und die Gammersbacher Mühle, wo Tausende    in der Sonne saßen und uns keinen (Sitz-)Platz zum Einkehren ließen.   
Über Oberschönrath und entlang des Kupfersiefer Baches ging's nach Menzlingen und weiter die Sülz entlang nach Hoffnungsthal. Am Freibad noch einmal ein kleiner Uphill hoch nach Hove und zum (fast) Abschluss einen steilen 2-Serpentinen-Downhill wieder runter ins Sülztal. Über Lehmbach dann wieder nach Bensberg zurück. 
Die Strecke hat keine großartigen technischen Schwierigkeiten und dürfte auch nach längeren Regenfällen nicht zu einer Schlammschlacht ausarten. 
65 km - 950 hm

Ride On!
Stefan

P.S.: Ab Hoffnungsthal dürfte es kein Problem sein, sich mit Karte an meiner Beschreibung zu orientieren. Wenn jemand Interesse hat, kann er/sie sich jedoch auch per E-Mail bei mir melden.


----------



## juchhu (3. November 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> am Sonntag haben Wolfgang @wogru, Peter und ich eine schöne Tour ins Naafbachtal recherchiert.
> Gestartet sind wir in Bensberg. Durch den oberen Königsforst und über einen netten Singletrail ging's von Forsbach runter nach Hoffnungsthal, auf dem Wanderweg 2 hinauf auf den Lüderich, über Bleifeld und Lüderich auf dem X22 runter nach Jexmühle. Über das Gut Windlöck weiter hinunter zum Schloss Auel und an der Agger entlang bis Kreuznaaf. Dann ging es hinein ins landschaftlich schöne Naafbachtal, das wir dann bis zur Naafsmühle auch ins Tal hineinfuhren. Auf der Strecke zwischen Kreuznaaf und Naafs Mühle passiert nicht wirklich viel - viele Kilometer, wenig Höhenmeter, verfahren unmöglich. Wir dehten um und nahmen dann ab Kreuznaaf den Weg über den Hitzhof und die Gammersbacher Mühle, wo Tausende  in der Sonne saßen und uns keinen (Sitz-)Platz zum Einkehren ließen.
> Über Oberschönrath und entlang des Kupfersiefer Baches ging's nach Menzlingen und weiter die Sülz entlang nach Hoffnungsthal. Am Freibad noch einmal ein kleiner Uphill hoch nach Hove und zum (fast) Abschluss einen steilen 2-Serpentinen-Downhill wieder runter ins Sülztal. Über Lehmbach dann wieder nach Bensberg zurück.
> ...


 
Schöner Bericht, so ohne Bilder und GPS-Daten. 

Apropo GPS: Wann hat denn Eurer GPS das letzte Mal SAT-Empfang genossen? Fristet bestimmt seit dem GPS-Workshop in der Schublade ein Schattendasein. 

Soll ich ihm mal die große weite Welt zeigen?

VG Martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (3. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...Soll ich ihm mal die große weite Welt zeigen?
> ...


Keine virtuellen (oder imaginären) Touren in diesem Thread!  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (3. November 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Keine virtuellen (oder imaginären) Touren in diesem Thread!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


 
Ach was! 

Selbst auf meinem Ergo im Wohnzimmer bekäme Eurer GPS mehr SATs zu sehen als in Eurer Schublade. 

Mann, Mann, Mann ist da peinlich. Pack Dir das Ding endlich mal ans Bike. 

Du tust ja hier, als ob DU Catweazle persönlich wärst. 

Selbst Catwealze hatte am Elektricktrick nachher seinen Spass. 

Los jetzt! 

VG Martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (3. November 2005)

Ob ich mit oder ohne GPS meine - tatsächlich stattfindenden - Touren fahre, kannst du ganz getrost und ohne dir Sorgen um mich zu machen, einfach mir überlassen. 
Tob' dich also bitte einfach in einem anderen Thread aus ...


----------



## juchhu (3. November 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Ob ich mit oder ohne GPS meine - tatsächlich stattfindenden - Touren fahre, kannst du ganz getrost und ohne dir Sorgen um mich zu machen, einfach mir überlassen.
> Tob' dich also bitte einfach in einem anderen Thread aus ...


 
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass wenn DU so fein austeilen kannst ...



			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Keine virtuellen (oder imaginären) Touren in diesem Thread!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


 ,

Du so dünnhäutig bist  .

Sorry. 

VG Martin


----------



## dischi07 (3. November 2005)

@Stefan_SIT:

Hallo Stefan,

du sagtest doch, ihr würdet in der nächsten Zeit das zusammengeschnittene Video eurer Tour vom 16.10. ins Netz stellen - ist da schon was passiert, was mir evtl. entgangen ist?

Grüße
Dirk


P.s.: Ach ja, noch eine Frage: Wie schaut das bei euerm Rennrad-Training aus - fahrt ihr da überwiegend GA1?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (3. November 2005)

Aus Platzgründen werden es wohl kleinere Filme mit den einzelnen Singletrails werden. Wir sind jedoch "dran"! Sobald wir fertig sind, steht hier eine entsprechende Info im Forum. 

Zum *RR-Angebot * wenden dich bitte direkt an Holger! Er kann dir sicher genauere Informationen über die Anforderungen geben.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## dischi07 (3. November 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Aus Platzgründen werden es wohl kleinere Filme mit den einzelnen Singletrails werden. Wir sind jedoch "dran"! Sobald wir fertig sind, steht hier eine entsprechende Info im Forum.
> 
> Zum *RR-Angebot * wenden dich bitte direkt an Holger! Er kann dir sicher genauere Informationen über die Anforderungen geben.
> 
> ...



Hallo Stefan,

danke für die schnelle Info!  

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlgabi (7. November 2005)

Ja, da schau her . . . der Wogru ist sogar von Malaysia aus aktiv   

Willkommen im Team !   

Ich hoffe, da stehen bald die ersten Punkte - zack, zack !!!


----------



## wogru (7. November 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> am Sonntag haben Wolfgang @wogru, Peter und ich eine schöne Tour ins Naafbachtal recherchiert.
> Gestartet sind wir in Bensberg. Durch den oberen Königsforst ...
> Die Strecke hat keine großartigen technischen Schwierigkeiten und dürfte auch nach längeren Regenfällen nicht zu einer Schlammschlacht ausarten.
> ...


Stimmt, technische Schwierigkeiten hatte die Strecke nicht, mal abgesehen das Stefan sich beim Downhill einmal fast abgelegt hat und wir alle nach dem ersten Anstieg nach dem Naafbachtal aus dem letzten Loch pfiffen. War ja auch nur eine kurze Strecke, ging nur maechtig bergauf und der Untergrund war weder tief noch schwer  

Auf die kurzen Filmchen von der Abschluss-Tour warte ich auch, aber wenn man nicht alles selber macht kann es halt etwas dauern.

Uebrigens viel Gruesse aus Malaysia, werde morgen hier meine erste MTB-Tour fahren. Damit haette ich dann auch die ersten Punkte fuer den Winterpokal 

 Hallo Gabi  
siehe oben !! Und dann gehe ich hier wieder 3x die Woche zum Spinning. Fitness-Studio ist gleich gegenueber. Nicht zu Vergleichen mit dem Schuppen in Refrath, alles neu und viel moderner und viel billiger. Ich sollte eigentlich hier bleiben !!


----------



## wogru (9. November 2005)

@Stahlgabi: was ist los mit dir    von mir gibt es Punkte beim WP zu sehen, Mikel und RedEye haben auch schon etwas getan, aber was ist mit dir ?? Du bist doch wohl nicht etwa faul geworden ?


----------



## stahlgabi (9. November 2005)

@wogru: Wer hat denn hier Urlaub - ich muß immerhin noch für mein Geld arbeiten    - und überhaupt: wir sprichst du mit deinem Captain ???

Und außerdem bist du nicht mehr auf dem laufenden . . . ich hab gestern mein neues RR eingeweiht   

Viel Spaß noch . . . und bring mir ein schönes T-Shirt mit


----------



## wogru (9. November 2005)

@gabi: Wow, schon 4 Punkte, ich bin schwer beeindruckt.   Was fuer ein neues RR hast du denn ? Da hast du im Moment mehr als ich   
Wie ? Kritik an meinen Aeusserungen ? Wer mich fuer sein Team zulaesst weiss doch auf was er sich einlaesst, Anarchie usw.  Und seit wann musst du fuer dein Geld arbeiten, im Sommer hoere ich immer nur das du schon wieder mit dem MTB in der Gegend um Altenberg und im Eifgental warst, so viel Zeit moechte ich mal haben.
Mit T-Shirts sieht es hier gerade etwas mau aus, wenigstens gefallen mir die meisten nicht, qualitativ als auch vom Aussehen. Ich war aber auch noch nicht in meinem Stammladen, wenn der auch nichts hat bekomme ich die Krise


----------



## mikel.j (9. November 2005)

Tja Wolfgang, da siehst Du es mal wieder, es gibt halt Leute die für ihr Geld arbeiten müssen.   Übrigens durfte ich gstern dabei sein wie Gabi gestern ihrem RR mal die große weite Welt gezeigt hat. Bei mir waren es dann inkl. An- und Abreise sogar 1 3/4 h für die Teamwertung   und ich mußte mich teilweise sogar etwas anstrengen um dran zu bleiben. Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl diese RR laufen von alleine und man muß gar nicht mehr treten (ich glaub das wäre was für mich bergrauf   ).


----------



## wogru (10. November 2005)

Ich will hoffen das ihr alle schoen Punkte sammelt, gerade du mikel hast die meiste Zeit dafuer !! Morgens mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und abends damit wieder zurueck. Und anstatt im Forum bei der Fotostory mitzumachen kannst du ruhig mal schnell eine Runde durch den Wald drehen


----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. November 2005)

Mikel!!!   
Heiligs' Blechle! 
Bin selten so unter Druck gesetzt worden ...   

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## mikel.j (10. November 2005)

Na na wer wird sich denn unter Druck setzen lassen. Außerdem kennst Du doch meinen Fahrstil, am Anfang stark loslegen und dann nach der Hälfte leistungsmäßig einbrechen ...  
Außerdem konnte ich am Dienstag der Versuchung nicht widerstehen in netter Damenbegleitung noch eine Runde auf der Straße zu drehen   .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (10. November 2005)

Da wir nun zu fuenft sind stell' ich mir die Frage wo wir eigentlich am Ende des WPs stehen wollen ? Top100 oder Top20, vielleicht sogar Top10 ? Oder reicht euch im oberen Tabellendrittel oder vielleicht sogar nur Tabellenhaelfte ??
Wahrscheinlich kommt jetzt mikel und sagt "egal, dabei sein ist alles" um den Druck von Stefan zu nehmen


----------



## MST ungefedert (20. Dezember 2005)

Ich wünsche allen ein ruhiges und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest
und ein gutes Jahr 2006!


----------



## mikel.j (20. Dezember 2005)

Oh ein Thread-Recall   

Aber wo man schon mal anfängt, dann gibt´s natürlich auch von mir die besten Wünsche für das Fest (z.B.    und  ) und und für ein trailiges Jahr 2006   

Michael


----------



## wogru (20. Dezember 2005)

Hohoho alle zusammen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Fröhliche Weihnachten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























Glückwünsche zum neuen Jahr gibt es später, irgendetwas muss man ja ziwschen den Tagen auf der Arbeit machen


----------



## Stefan_SIT (20. Dezember 2005)

Hmmmm, war sooo schön im Winterschlaf ...


----------



## Delgado (20. Dezember 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> .... im Moment ohne Signatur



Kannst meine haben .... glaubt mir eh keiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (20. Dezember 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmmm, war sooo schön im Winterschlaf ...


Du warst im Winterschlaf ? Dann hast du ja deine regenerative Phase hinter dir und kannst im WP voll angreifen


----------



## Montana (20. Dezember 2005)

Ich empfehle da regeneratives Wandern   z.B.

Viele Grüsse Guido

P.S. War damals noch nicht verboten und hat mir immerhin 2 (!) WP Punkte gebracht.



			
				wogru schrieb:
			
		

> Du warst im Winterschlaf ? Dann hast du ja deine regenerative Phase hinter dir und kannst im WP voll angreifen


----------



## wogru (20. Dezember 2005)

da kenne ich noch ein paar Sportarten zum Punkte machen, z.B. Powershopping und extrem Glühweinstandstanding


----------



## Montana (20. Dezember 2005)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> da kenne ich noch ein paar Sportarten zum Punkte machen, z.B. Powershopping und *  extrem Glühweinstandstanding *



Kenn ich doch   . Donnerstag wieder bei uns und heute bei den Mädels.

Gruß

Guido


----------



## Enrgy (20. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ... und heute bei den Mädels.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Guido


Die aber gleich hardcoremäßig ohne Bikes...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. Dezember 2005)

Wir wünschen euch ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest, einen guten Rutsch und für das Jahr 2006 viel Glück, Gesundheit, Gelassenheit und schöne Stunden auf dem Mountainbike.

Ride On!
Holger und Stefan


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo Stefan,

schöner Bericht über das Bergische Land in der Bike    

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. Januar 2006)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stefan,
> schöner Bericht über das Bergische Land in der Bike
> Grüße
> Bernd


Danke, werde ich an Björn und Didi (Autor bzw. Fotograf) weitergeben. Wir haben ja nun auch nur 9 Monate drauf gewartet ...  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Manni (9. Januar 2006)

Ich hoffe mal, das es nur die Standardrunden veröffentlicht wurden?
Nicht dass alle Schleichwege der Locals nun von Horden Sonntagsfahrern heimgesucht werden.  Sonst bleiben von den ursprünglich anspruchsvollen Trails bald nur noch Erosionsrinnen.  
Werde mir das Blatt dann heute auch mal zulegen, mal sehen was es neues zu entdecken gibt.

Gruß Manni


----------



## on any sunday (9. Januar 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe mal, das es nur die Standardrunden veröffentlicht wurden?
> Nicht dass alle Schleichwege der Locals nun von Horden Sonntagsfahrern heimgesucht werden.  Sonst bleiben von den ursprünglich anspruchsvollen Trails bald nur noch Erosionsrinnen.
> Werde mir das Blatt dann heute auch mal zulegen, mal sehen was es neues zu entdecken gibt.
> 
> Gruß Manni


 
Wie, Sonntagsfahrer   Ich geb dir gleich Sonntagsfahrer.  Und keine Sorge, die Schleichwege kennt der Herr SIT garnicht und die olle BIKE gibts erst morgen, glaub ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (9. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Wie, Sonntagsfahrer   Ich geb dir gleich Sonntagsfahrer.  Und keine Sorge, die Schleichwege kennt der Herr SIT garnicht und die olle BIKE gibts erst morgen, glaub ich.




Obwohl so schlimm wäre das garnicht  
Wenn die da im Wald stehen und über die dem Schneebruch zum Opfer gefallenen Bäume klettern müssen, war das für viele sicher der letzte Ausflug ins Eifgental  Kilometerlange Schiebe- und Tragepassagen können eben nur die OAS-geimpften Biker ertragen  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Montana (10. Januar 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Bericht über das Bergische Land in der bike und über eure MTB Aktivitäten / Angebote.  Schöne Fotos ,  da wissen wir nun auch, auf was wir uns in 3-4 Monaten freuen können. Aber der bike Redakteur kam wohl direkt aus der Wildnis , was  Für mich  und meine Bande reichen diese Berge jedenfalls dicke aus  

Grüsse 

Guido

Wieso sind wir eigentlich nicht erwähnt worden , ach ja da gab es uns ja noch garnicht


----------



## Stefan_SIT (12. Januar 2006)

Allen Interessenten des Bike&Chill-Wochenendes am 20./21. Mai 2006, denen wir absagen mussten bzw. die nun einen Platz auf der Warteliste haben - *wir bemühen uns um einen weiteren Termin im Herbst*.
Leider können wir dort nicht mehr als 22 Personen unterbringen. Im Moment ist nur noch ein Bett in einem der Doppelzimmer frei. Die Gruppenräume sind voll.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (12. Januar 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Allen Interessenten des Bike&Chill-Wochenendes am 20./21. Mai 2006, denen wir absagen mussten bzw. die nun einen Platz auf der Warteliste haben - *wir bemühen uns um einen weiteren Termin im Herbst*.
> Leider können wir dort nicht mehr als 22 Personen unterbringen. Im Moment ist nur noch ein Bett in einem der Doppelzimmer frei. Die Gruppenräume sind voll.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


 
Hallo Stefan,

das ist ja mal eine konsequente Weiterführung und Ausbau einiger interessanter Aspekte (SIT übergreifend) aus dem vergangenen Jahr.

Da möchte ich mich ja gerne für die Herbsttour anmelden.
Habt Ihr schon einen Termin ins Auge gefasst?

Stutzig macht mich allerdings die Mitführpflicht des Reisepasses. 

Muss ich meinen Impfausweis ggf. mit Tollwutschutzimpfung auch mitnehmen?
Kann ich dort in Euro bezahlen?
Verstehen die Einwohner dort Deutsch?
Fragen über Fragen. Aber kommt Zeit, kommt Rad. 

VG Martin


----------



## mikel.j (12. Januar 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> [*]Muss ich meinen Impfausweis ggf. mit Tollwutschutzimpfung auch mitnehmen?
> [*]Kann ich dort in Euro bezahlen?
> [*]Verstehen die Einwohner dort Deutsch?[/LIST]Fragen über Fragen. Aber kommt Zeit, kommt Rad.
> 
> VG Martin



Vorsicht Martin  ,

der gemeine oberbergische Bergbauer macht gerne Jagd auf Touristen. Er lauert ihnen in unwegsamen Gegenden auf wenn sie gerade mit Hilfe neumodischer Navigationsgeräte versuchen der dicht bewachsenen Wildnis wieder zu entkommen. Es ist nur ratsam diese Gegenden mit Hilfe ausgebildeter und vor allem ortskundiger Führer zu betreten die auch die Landessprache sprechen und die heimischen Sitten und Gebräuche kennen und beherrschen. Sonst kann es einem leicht passieren, daß man unversehens zu einer Hauptatraktion einer vom Stammesführer oder dem Medizinmann zelebrierten Opferfeier wird.  

Bei den SiT´lern hast Du den Vorteil, daß Stefan sich schon mal selbst opfert  , und dann nach der Tour im Klausmann das erste Weizen selber trinkt  .

Gruß
Michael


----------



## juchhu (12. Januar 2006)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht Martin  ,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
  

Allerdings beunruhigt mich bei der Betrachtung der Mitgliedinfos 

Stefan_SIT 
*Verweigerer*



 
der Zusatz "*Verweigerer*" sehr. 

Mit der altruistischen Aufopferung ist es da wohl nicht so weit bestellt. 

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (12. Januar 2006)

Achtung Martin, Stefan schrieb doch :

Im Moment ist nur noch *ein Bett in einem der Doppelzimmer frei*. Die Gruppenräume sind voll.

Du kannst also noch mit *uns* mitkommen. Richtig 2/3 des Teams sind dabei. Jörg und ich. 

Viele Grüsse Guido



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> das ist ja mal eine konsequente Weiterführung und Ausbau einiger interessanter Aspekte (SIT übergreifend) aus dem vergangenen Jahr.
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (12. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Achtung Martin, Stefan schrieb doch :
> 
> Im Moment ist nur noch *ein Bett in einem der Doppelzimmer frei*. Die Gruppenräume sind voll.
> 
> ...


 
Nett, Eurer Angebot in Eurem Doppelzimmer auf dem Boden zu schlafen. 

Nene, lass mal. Seit meiner BW-Zeit entsage ich der Nutzung von Gruppen- und Doppelzimmer mit nicht mit mir verheirateten Zimmergenossin.

D.h. Einzelzimmer, oder garnicht. Bin ein unruhiger Geist. 

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (12. Januar 2006)

Vermutlich schnarcht Du auch wie ein Bär 

Wenn Du mal wieder Langeweile hast und stumpf im Forum rumsurfst... :http://deathball.net/notpron/notprond.htm

Ich bin gespannt, wie weit Du kommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (12. Januar 2006)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Vermutlich schnarcht Du auch wie ein Bär
> 
> Wenn Du mal wieder Langeweile hast und stumpf im Forum rumsurfst... :http://deathball.net/notpron/notprond.htm
> 
> Ich bin gespannt, wie weit Du kommst


 
Na, dass mit dem Schnarchen trifft eher auf meine Frau zu. 
Ich bin ein Herumwälzer. 

VG Martin 

PS: Kein Glücksspiel, kein Internetspiele und keine fremde Frauen.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (28. Februar 2006)

Eine Informationsveranstaltung zu den SportsInTeam-Angeboten


 SwissCross 2006 - Genießer-TransAlp
 SwissCross 2006 - ein mittelschwerer Alpencross


findet am 21. April 2006 ab 19:30 Uhr in den Räumen der Klausmann-Kneipe statt.
Wir bitten euch um vorherige Anmeldung.

Ride On!
Stefan

P.S.: Wer sich schon vorab informieren möchte, findet in den Downloads  Vor- und Rückschauen ("Reviews/Previews") weitere Unterlagen in den Bereichen "Alpencross" und "MTB-Reisen".


----------



## mikel.j (7. April 2006)

So, das Wetter wird langsam besser, die Temperaturen bleiben auch längerfristig über dem Gefrierpunkt, und da stellt sich natürlich auch mir als Warmduscher wieder die Frage

*Wann geht es denn endlich mit den SIT-Touren wieder los ???*
... oder hat sich Stefan mal wieder eine Erkältung eingefangen  

PS. Man mußte ich tief graben um den Thread wieder zu finden ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. April 2006)

Wo warst du die letzten 6 Monate? Ausser ab und zu beim "Weihnachtskegeln" ?  

Bald geht es wieder los mit den Touren - genaue Termine stimmen wir gerade ab.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## mikel.j (17. April 2006)

Ein leichtes Rauschen war das erste was man hörte, kaum mehr als ein Flüstern. Kurz darauf, ein Druckwelle, aufgebaut von der unglaublichen Geschwindigkeit vor sich her schiebend tauchten Sie wie aus dem nichts auf, um einen Wimpernschlag später wieder hinter der nächsten Kurve zu verschwinden.   

Glückwunsch an *Wogru* und *Holger* zur erfolgreichen Teilnahme an der Challenge 100 bei "Rund um Köln".  

Mögen Eure Muskeln und Gelenke morgen nicht all zu sehr schmerzen


----------



## wogru (18. April 2006)

Danke Michael !!
Ich hoffe du bist dann nächstes Jahr mit dabei. Wie du gesehen hast war es kein Problem mit den anderen Teilnehmern mitzuhalten, alles ganz locker zu fahren. Stefan und Indian sahen auch nicht gerade so aus als würden sie bis ans Limit gehen als wir sie in Scheuren überholt haben.
Vielleicht stelle ich die Woche noch Bilder in mein Fotoalbum oder ein Best of hier in den Thread.
Und für alle die es interessiert, Holger ist nach 3:18:05 als 643. (Gesamt) ins Ziel gekommen, ich als 644. eine Sekunde hinter ihm.  
Fazit: Für das Wetter, meine 3.Ausfahrt mit dem Rennrad überhaupt, als nicht nur dieses Jahr, und mein erstes Rennen bin ich hoch zufrieden. Für nächstes Jahr habe ich mir auch schon etwas vorgenommen, weil *da geht noch was *!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (19. April 2006)

Hier ein paar Bilder:











Mehr und in groß gibt es sie in meiner Galerie Rund um Köln


----------



## Stefan_SIT (19. April 2006)

wogru schrieb:
			
		

> ... Stefan und Indian sahen auch nicht gerade so aus als würden sie bis ans Limit gehen als wir sie in Scheuren überholt haben. ...


Ihr habt uns nicht überholt! Wir haben euch freundlicherweise vorbei gelassen ...  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## wogru (19. April 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habt uns nicht überholt! Wir haben euch freundlicherweise vorbei gelassen ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Stimmt, mich wundert es heute noch, das meine Kraft dafür reichte an euch beiden Dickerchen vorbei zu fahren. Dadurch wurde Rund um Köln für mich auch gut 4 - 5 Km länger


----------



## Stefan_SIT (19. April 2006)

Mit "Dickerchen" meinst du unsere Reifen?   

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Solanum (19. April 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Mit "Dickerchen" meinst du unsere Reifen?
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan




Glaubst du immer ans "Gute im Menschen"??


----------



## mikel.j (19. April 2006)

@Stefan: Wie Ihr seid mitgefahren?  Warumm hab ich Euch dann nicht gesehen. Wir haben in Forsbach gestanden und uns fast die ganzen Amateure angesehen. Dabei habe ich extra auf laut heulende MTB-Reifen und keuchende ältere Herren geachtet


----------



## Stefan_SIT (19. April 2006)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> @Stefan: Wie Ihr seid mitgefahren?  Warumm hab ich Euch dann nicht gesehen. Wir haben in Forsbach gestanden und uns fast die ganzen Amateure angesehen. Dabei habe ich extra auf laut heulende MTB-Reifen und keuchende ältere Herren geachtet


Wir waren zu schnell für Normalsterbliche. Mit dem bloßen Auge hattest du keine Chance, also mach' dir keine Vorwürfe! Machen wir dir schon ... 

Ride On!
Stefan

P.S.: Läufst du noch? Oder fährst du schon?


----------



## mikel.j (19. April 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Läufst du noch? Oder fährst du schon?



Ich habe erst mal beim Bike-Shop Moitzfeld am 3. Mai einen Termin für meinen Eisenklotz gemacht, der hat nach letzter Saison dringend eine Überholung nötig. Vorher komme ich vor lauter Arbeit sowieso nicht zum fahren, aber dann .....


----------



## mikel.j (12. Mai 2006)

Liebe Grüße an alle SiT´ler die morgen an den Gardasee starten um eine Woche superschöne Trails sowie Pizza und Pasta bei Carla und leckeres Eis in Arco zu genießen. Da ich dieses Jahr nicht dabei sein kann   beneide ich Euch um so mehr.

Viel Spaß  
Michael


----------



## stahlgabi (22. Mai 2006)

Hi Mikel,

bis auf ein paar "kleine" blaue Flecken sind wir auch wohlbehalten zurück . . .
alles weitere sollten wir mal bei nem Bierchen bequatschen . . . 

Fotos gibt es bestimmt bald von Wogru.

ciao . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (22. Mai 2006)

Nachdem ich auf der SIT Website kein Gästebuch mehr finde  nutze ich halt nun mal hier den Thread. Passt ja auch  

Ganz herzlichen Dank an das SIT Team für das nette bike @ chill weekend. Leider war das Wetter auf der Hinfahrt grenzwertig, dafür war der Durst und das nächtliche Durchhaltevermögen der reisenden Sportler um so erstaunlicher  Der Findhof bot eine klasse Unterkunft und es ergaben sich eine Menge netter Gespräche usw. 

Hoffentlich nehmt ihr mich trotz Plattfuss  und dem Stunt   während der Rückfahrt mal wieder mit. Danke noch mal speziell an Ingo und Ralf.  

Viele Grüsse und bis zum nächsten Mal.

Guido


----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich auf der SIT Website kein Gästebuch mehr finde  ...


Wir haben das Gästebuch vor einiger Zeit abgeschaltet, weil es täglich vollgespamt wurde und wir viel Arbeit mit dem Entfernen dieser Einträge ("Hey, nice page! Look on mine! Super!")  hatten. 
Wir arbeiten jedoch an einer Alternative.

Ride On!
Stefan

P.S.: Wir nehmen dich gerne und jederzeit wieder mit!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (24. Mai 2006)

Moin, moin,
aufgrund der krankheitsbedingten Absage einer Teilnehmerin ist kurzfristig ein Platz in unserm morgigen Fahrtechnikkurs 2 freigeworden. 
Interessenten melden sich bitte direkt bei mir unter 0173-576 1038 oder unter 0 22 04 -201 474.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## juchhu (27. Juni 2006)

Hallo Stefan @Stefan_SIT,

sicher machst Du wieder derzeit die Alpen unsicher 
(ist nicht jeder ein bisschen Bruno? ).

Also, , viele  und ordentlich was zu  und zu  mit netten  .

VG Martin


----------



## Montana (27. Juni 2006)

Hallo Stefan , auch von mir ganz herzliche Glückwünsche zu Deinem Geburtstag. 

Ab jetzt solls für Dich immer nur noch aufwärts gehen  und das höher und steiler denn je  

Bis demnächst mal wieder 

Guido


----------



## blitzfitz (27. Juni 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stefan , auch von mir ganz herzliche Glückwünsche zu Deinem Geburtstag.



Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen: Happy Birthday!

Ralf


----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. Juli 2006)

Vielen Dank für eure Glückwünsche!   
... und richtig geraten: war an meinem Geburtstag am Gardasee. Hatte mir den 601er vom Rif. Damiano Chiesa hinunter nach Torbole gewünscht (und bekommen!). 2.000hm Downhill-Spaß.  
Natürlich nur die erlaubten Abschnitte, is' klar!  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. August 2006)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> *Wann geht es denn endlich mit den SIT-Touren wieder los ???*
> ...


Jetzt!  

Wir planen für den 15. Oktober ein *Indian Summer - Revival *mit geführten Touren im leichten bis mittelschweren Level.
Näheres demnächst hier und dort

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Matsch-Ina (7. Oktober 2006)

Die heutige Mädelstour war wirklich klasse!!!     Viel Spass - nette Mädels - gutes Wetter - was will man mehr!?  
Der Einkehrschwung im "Wisskirchen" war verdient und lecker  
Danke an unsere beiden Guides Gabi und Sandra!

Also, bis zum nächsten Mal - das ist ja dann der "Indian Summer" nächsten Sonntag!  

Ich freue mich

Grüsse an alle, Ina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matsch-Ina (15. Oktober 2006)

*Liebe SIT´ler,

vielen Dank für diesen suuuuuuuuuuuuuuper "Indian-Summer"-Tourentag!!!!! 

Super Tour, geniales Wetter und wie immer super nette Leute!!!! 

Und nicht zu vergessen, das "Aprés Biking" im "Klausmann", lecker, lecker, lecker! 

Schade, dass es von diesen Touren nicht mehr gibt!!! 

Also, bis zum nächsten Mal

Ina *


----------



## Handlampe (29. Oktober 2006)

Soo, bin doch jetzt tatsächlich am 6. Tag des Swisscross mit meinem Filmchen angekommen. Hab es schonmal meinem Bruder gezeigt und er meinte ich hätte dafür mindestens einen Oscar verdient  

Naja, zumindest macht es sehr viel Spass. Wie ich schon Holger geschrieben habe: 
Wenn die Kollegen am Freitag beim Nachtreffen genausoviel Spass beim schauen haben, ie ich beim zurechtschnbeiden, dann kann nichts mehr schief gehen.

Ist zumindest ein ideales Heilmittel gegen Winterdepressionen.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Uwe,
die Höhenprofile sind unterwegs.

Ride On!
Stefan

P.S.: war sicher gut, dass wir einen Freitag für's Nachtreffen genommen haben. Ralf's Foto-CD ist ebenfalls sehr geil und dauert schon 25 Minuten. Muss ja schließlich auch noch Zeit für's Motto bleiben.


----------



## Handlampe (30. Oktober 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> die Höhenprofile sind unterwegs.



Wunderbar....sind angekommen. Vielen Dank


----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. Januar 2007)

Für das SIT-Winterspecial Bikewartung sind für beide Termine noch jeweils zwei Plätze frei.
Sollte sich größerer Bedarf ergeben, werden wir noch einen Zusatztermin anbieten. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Delgado (11. Januar 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Für das SIT-Winterspecial Bikewartung sind für beide Termine noch jeweils zwei Plätze frei.
> Sollte sich größerer Bedarf ergeben, werden wir noch einen Zusatztermin anbieten.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan




Wenn das keine Punktlandung ist ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (11. Januar 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Für das SIT-Winterspecial Bikewartung sind für beide Termine noch jeweils zwei Plätze frei.
> Sollte sich größerer Bedarf ergeben, werden wir noch einen Zusatztermin anbieten.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Hi Stefan , 


Der 3. März wäre mir sehr recht ! ! ! 

LG Guido


----------



## downgrade (11. Januar 2007)

Andere Frage: Wann werden die Webseiten auf 2007 umgestellt? Ich frage, weil ich evtl. Interesse an den Fahrtechnikkursen hätte ...

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Stefan_SIT (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo Ralf,
wärst du Abonnent unseres Newsletters, wüßtest du, wann wir "umstellen".  
Es ist so, dass wir eine ganz neue Webseite "in Arbeit" haben. Unser Ziel ist es im Moment, mit der neuen Seite und den neuen Angeboten für 2007 spätestens Ende Januar nach draussen zu gehen.
Ich werde das dann auch hier posten, so dass man nicht zwingend den Newsletter bestellen muss.
Wir sind selbst nicht glücklich mit dem relativ späten Termin, können es aber leider nicht ändern. Dafür können wir versprechen, dass wir 2007 unser Angebot mächtig erweitert haben. Neben unserem kleinen, aber sehr feinen Reiseangebot und den Fahrtechnikkursen (die wir nochmals qualitativ überarbeitet und verbessert haben), werden wir vor allem im Bereich Ein- und Mehrtagestouren sehr interessante Trips anbieten. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## downgrade (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo Stefan,

danke für die Infos, dann werde ich vorsichtshalber mal Euren Newsletter abonnieren, dann verpasse ich nichts.
Verrätst Du vielleicht schon, wann ungefähr der erste Termin Fahrtechnik-1 in diesem Jahr stattfinden wird?

Danke
Ralf


----------



## Stefan_SIT (12. Januar 2007)

April oder Mai - genauer weiß ich es auch noch nicht ...  
Wir sitzen jedoch am kommenden Donnerstag zusammen und legen die termine fest. Dann kommt ein Newsletter.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. Januar 2007)

Wir bieten euch  - wie auch unsere Schrauber-Kurse als reines *Service-Angebot* - eine Leistungsdiagnostik in Zusammenarbeit mit pro-formance.

*Es sind nur noch 2 Plätze am 3. Februar von 9:00 bis 10:00 Uhr frei.*

Inhalt und Ablauf findet ihr hier: 

*"Eine Leistungsdiagnostik sorgt für fitte Beine und tolle Form"*
_Ob du dich nun auf eine Mountainbikereise vorbereitest, ein Marathon oder eine Alpenüberquerung bevorsteht oder du einfach nur mit möglichst effizientem Training ein paar Kilo verlieren möchtest: plane dein Training mit Hilfe einer wissenschaftlichen Analyse deines Trainingszustandes - hol' dir deine individuellen Tipps für ein erfolgreiches Training!

Mit Hilfe eines Laktatstufentests unter fachmännischer Anleitung werden dir wenige Tropfen Blut abgenommen und wissenschaftlich analysiert. Die Ergebnisse werden ausgewertet und eingehend besprochen. Mit der sich hieraus ergebenden Trainingsempfehlung startest du in neue Leistungsbereiche. 

Ablauf: Du kannst den Test auf deinem eigenen Rad, welches in einen speziellen Diagnostik-Ergometer eingespannt wird, absolvieren. Dies hat den Vorteil, dass du keine Leistungsverluste aufgrund unpassender Ergonomie in Kauf nehmen musst. Selbstverständlich stellen wir dir aber auch ein Rad zum Test zur Verfügung.

Durchgeführt wird ein Laktatstufentest, beginnend auf einer individuell niedrigen Belastungsstufe mit einer Stufendauer von 5 Min. und einer Steigerung um jeweils 40 Watt. Nach jeder Belastungsstufe werden die Laktatmenge, die Herzfrequenz und die Leistung als Berechnungsparameter festgehalten. Diese Werte werden nach dem Test in Bezug gesetzt. Stellt man sie grafisch dar, so erhält man eine sogenannte Laktatleistungskurve, an der die aerobe und anaerobe Schwelle ermittelt werden kann. Basierend auf den ermittelten Werten, deinen Zielvorstellungen und deinem Zeitbudget lassen sich individuelle Trainingspläne erstellen. 

Hast du bereits einmal eine Laktat-Leistungsdiagnostik machen lassen, kannst du diesen Vortest mitbringen und erhältst ergänzend zu der aktuellen Auswertung auch einen Testvergleich, woraus sich eine Leistungsentwicklung ablesen lässt.

Wenige Tage nach Testdurchführung bekommst du eine detaillierte schriftliche Auswertung mit deinen individuellen Trainingsbereichen (Angabe in Herzfrequenz und Watt), eine Stärken-/Schwächenanalyse sowie Empfehlungen, wie du dein eigenes Training optimieren kannst._

*Ort: Fitness-Studio der TS von 1879 e.V., Langemarckweg, 51469 Bergisch Gladbach
Datum: 3. und 24. Februar, Termine von 9:00 bis 13:00 Uhr
Preis: 75,- 
Anmeldung: [email protected]*

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (14. Februar 2007)

Weiberfastnachts-Tour für Karnevalverweigerer

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## wogru (14. Februar 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Weiberfastnachts-Tour für Karnevalverweigerer
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Schön das du frei hast, mein Neid ist mit dir !!

Ich lade zu Gegenveranstaltung ein, Absturz in der Ewigen Lampe nach dem Straßenumzug am Samstag, wer nicth kommt soll Biken gehen !!


----------



## mikel.j (14. Februar 2007)

... gibt´s auch Kombinationsmöglichkeiten der beiden Veranstaltungen?  

Bekanntlich ist ja nach anstrengendem Sport ausreichende Flüssigkeitsaufnahme besonders wichtig.


----------



## wogru (14. Februar 2007)

mikel.j schrieb:


> ... gibt´s auch Kombinationsmöglichkeiten der beiden Veranstaltungen?
> 
> Bekanntlich ist ja nach anstrengendem Sport ausreichende Flüssigkeitsaufnahme besonders wichtig.



daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht, erst biken gehen und schön schmutzig dabei machen und anschließend direkt in die Kneipe zum Feiern, das Kostüm hat man sich ja auf den schlammigen Trails geholt !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (27. Februar 2007)

In vielen Bikeshops hängt es bereits aus, hier nochmal digitalisiert für alle, die sich bereits angemeldet haben oder noch anmelden wollen: das Plakat zum Kultfilm Trailhunter Finale

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. März 2007)

Hallo,
wir suchen für die 60km-Challenge bei Rund-um-Köln am 9. April noch mindestens eine(n) Mitfahrer(in) zur Komplettierung unseres MTB-Teams. Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat, bitte kurz melden 
Weitere Infos

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## downgrade (30. März 2007)

Einen 30er-Schnitt auf dem MTB mit _dicken_ Reifen???
Da üb ich dann gleich noch was ;-)

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## mikel.j (30. März 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir suchen für die 60km-Challenge bei Rund-um-Köln am 9. April noch mindestens eine(n) Mitfahrer(in) zur Komplettierung unseres MTB-Teams. Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat, bitte kurz melden
> Weitere Infos
> 
> ...




Hi Stefan,

wenn Ihr einen 30er-Schnitt fahrt sieht man Euch ja gar nicht mehr.  

Man wird nur das Heulen Eurer Reifen hören, und danach vom Luftsog umgepustet werden, fast wie bei einem Tornado. Jetzt weiß man endlich auch wie solche Naturphänomene entstehen ...  

Trotzdem ich preise Eure heroischen Ziele  

Viel Erfolg
Michael


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (30. März 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir suchen für die 60km-Challenge bei Rund-um-Köln am 9. April noch mindestens eine(n) Mitfahrer(in) zur Komplettierung unseres MTB-Teams. Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat, bitte kurz melden
> Weitere Infos
> 
> ...


Was ist denn der Sinn, bei einem Straßenrennen (wohl auf der Strasse...) mit einem MTB mitzufahren...?


----------



## on any sunday (30. März 2007)

Weil manche Menschen nur ein Rad, eben ein MTB besitzten.  

Da ich mehr als ein Rad mein Eigen nenne, macht es für mich aber keinen *Sinn*, dort mit einem Dickreifer aufzukreuzen.  

Würde mir auch keinen Spaß machen, deswegen stellt sich mir diese *Sinn*frage garnicht.

*Sinn *könnte natürlich auch sein, unfitte Rennradler zu frustrieren und sie nach dem *Sinn* des Lebens grübeln zu lassen.

*Sinn *oder Un*sinn* solcher Veranstaltungen stellt sich mir nicht mehr, da ich mich mehrmals un*sinn*igerweise in Hamburg und Köln um *Sinn* und Verstand gefahren habe.  

Mehr kommt mir im Moment nicht in den *Sinn*.

*Sinn*lose Grüße

Michael

*Ach ja, trotzdem dem Stollenexpress SIT viel Spaß.*


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. April 2007)

mikel.j schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> wenn Ihr einen 30er-Schnitt fahrt sieht man Euch ja gar nicht mehr.
> 
> ...


Hallo Michael,
ein 30er Schnitt hört sich heroischer an als er ist. Ich war letztes Jahr auch skeptisch vor dem Rennen, da man bei der Challenge 60 ja einen 25er Schnitt fahren muss, um nicht vom Besenwagen eingesammelt zu werden. Ralf @indian und ich sind zusammen gefahren, hatten am Ende einen Schnitt von fast 29km/h und das Gefühl, dass da noch Luft nach oben ist. Zumal es auch die ganze Zeit geregnet hat ...
Wir hatten am Ende knapp über 2 Stunden echte Fahrzeit und diesmal wollen wir halt drunter liegen. Du hast halt viel Windschattengedaddel. Stimmung, Adrenalin und Atmosphäre machen es dir relativ leicht, zwei Stunden im "Grenzbereich" zu fahren. Und wir hatten Spaß ohne Ende! Womit auch der *Sinn *schon ausreichend beschrieben ist.  

Also - kommst du mit?  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## mikkael (6. August 2007)

Hi Stefan,

super, dass wir uns wieder getroffen haben! Eure Trikots sind so wie so nicht zu übersehen, auch nach 24 Stunden nicht!  Wolfgang und Stefan habe ich einige Male auf der Strecke gesehen, Dich oft in der Wechselzone. Hut ab, dritter Platz! 

Wir haben überraschend den 55. Platz geschafft, bei den 4er-Männern, es war mein erstes 24-Std-Rennen überhaupt. Es hat mich richtig erstaunt, dass so viele Bekannte auf und neben der Strecke waren. Duisburg ist wahrscheinlich "das Rennen" der Region.

Vielleicht bietet ihr mal lockere Auslaufrunden im Bergischen für ausgepumpte Biker? 

Schöne Grüsse

Mikkael


----------



## Handlampe (6. August 2007)

Nicht schlecht.

Da seid ihr ja nur noch von einigen Bekannten von den 7 Hügeln geschlagen worden.
Hoffentlich schaffe ich es das nächste Jahr einmal die Tomburger zu motivieren.
Wir waren zwar auch auf einem 24-Stunden Rennen am WE, allerdings mit dem Rennrad auf dem Nürburgring.
Platz 24 von 460 Teams ist auch nicht wirklich schlecht, allerdings war das mein definitiv letztes Rennen auf der Nordschleife.

Nie wieder die Rampe mit 17% hinauf zur Hohen Acht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (6. August 2007)

> Nie wieder die Rampe mit 17% hinauf zur Hohen Acht


 
Ja verstehe ich, ist nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll im vergleich zu den bis zu 25% Steigung am letzten Mittwoch im 7GB.


----------



## Enrgy (7. August 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Nie wieder die Rampe mit 17% hinauf zur Hohen Acht


...ich dachte, die Steilstrecke hat 30%?


----------



## MTB-Kao (7. August 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...ich dachte, die Steilstrecke hat 30%?



die ist aber nicht auf, sondern neben der nordschleife...


----------



## Enrgy (7. August 2007)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> die ist aber nicht auf, sondern neben der nordschleife...



Die sollte man als Alternative freigeben: wer abkürzen will, muß eben da hoch fahren, die anderen außen rum. Das Ganze schön mit Streckenposten versehen und wer absteigt, muß wieder runter.... 
Wäre eine Ersparnis von ziemlich genau 1km.


----------



## RedEye (8. August 2007)

Wenn man sich mal anschaut wieviele Runden unsere Mädels abgespult haben, dann kann man sagen, daß die Frauenpower eindeutig bei uns liegt !

Da muß man doch direkt mal *Stahlgabi *und ihren MädelsOnBike Touren danken !


----------



## wogru (9. August 2007)

mikkael schrieb:


> ... Wolfgang und Stefan habe ich einige Male auf der Strecke gesehen, Dich oft in der Wechselzone. ...Schöne Grüsse
> Mikkael


Hoffe du hast mich auf der Strecke nur von Hinten gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. Dezember 2007)

FYI: Restplätze frei bei Bikewartung-Workshop

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Delgado (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Stefan,

weißt Du schon irgendwelche Termine für nächstes Jahr?

Wir würden gerne mal zum Gardasee mitkommen


----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Michael,
wir werden uns in einigen Tagen wegen der noch offenen Termine zusammensetzen. Im Moment kann ich zum Gardasee noch nichts Genaues sagen.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Handlampe (11. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> weißt Du schon irgendwelche Termine für nächstes Jahr?
> 
> Wir würden gerne mal zum Gardasee mitkommen



Sag aber bitte früh genug Bescheid, damit wir dann nicht mitfahren


----------



## Delgado (11. Dezember 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Sag aber bitte früh genug Bescheid, damit wir dann nicht mitfahren



Wieder frustriert  ?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (14. Dezember 2007)

Für Kurz- und Schnellentschlossene: SIT-Glühwein-Tour

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## ultra2 (31. Dezember 2007)




----------

